# What's the deal with the AutoPilot v2??



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Many of you have been asking, what's up with the new AutoPilot that's suposed to come out?

Air Lift had the latest prototype in their booth at SEMA 2011 so I figured I would share some info..

Features Include: 

- 8 User programable ride-height presets

- Manual control mode

- User adjustable compresor kick-on / cut-off pressures

- Auto calibration

- User adjustable backlight color / brightness

- Compressor wear-down testing

- Compressor timer

- Rise on start

- User adjustable unit of measurement (PSI/BAR)





























Manual mode:

IMG_3496 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr

Settings:

IMG_3502 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr

More settings:

IMG_3499 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr

Editing a preset:

IMG_3500 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr

ECU/Manifold:

IMG_3506 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr

We've had a prototype here at our shop since H2Oi and it's pretty sick.

Shoot me a PM or an email if you want to get your hands on one


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Is it still pressure based ride height? The V2 take car of the problems of uneven heights cause of pressure differentials? And 3/8 or 1/4 plugs on the manifold? Release date?

Sorry for the barrage of questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Is it still pressure based ride height? The V2 take car of the problems of uneven heights cause of pressure differentials? And 3/8 or 1/4 plugs on the manifold? Release date?


- Yes it's still pressure based.

- The old system had nearly a 10% margin of error (worse in some cases) and v2 system is down to a 2-3% margin of error. This makes it MUCH more accurate.

- We've been told the manifold will come in two versions, one with 1/4" PTC ports and the other with 3/8" PTC ports

- We have secured 15 systems from the first production run, they will ship to our warehouse on December 1st.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Any guestimates on pricing?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Any guestimates on pricing?


PM'd


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I would probably go with this over accuair elevel if it was available few month ago.

Need to see some reviews first, worried about how precise presets can be based on PSI alone, i sure hated installing my e-level, took me the longest time


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

Do want how can I get one?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Check your PM.


----------



## euro-mutt (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd also be interested in this depending on price.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

interested, PM sent.


----------



## Laydnfamed (Nov 10, 2010)

That's dope. What's the price looking like for this?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

can't wait to install one of this. :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I was never a fan of v1 autopilot but from what ive seen this is awesome. I really like that the ECU is built into the manifold also


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

There's no doubt the manifold/ECU integration is pretty aweseome. Aesthetically and functionally though, i think the AccuAir touch pad is a lot better looking and intuitive. I'm sure after using the new V2 for a little bit you get really used to where the buttons are, but with the AccuAir touchpad you don't have to look, you can tell based on feel.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Meh, I liked the original one better, they should have just made it the almost the same, just a bit more modernized. :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> can't wait to install one of this. :thumbup:


You're gonna love installing them. Super quick install compared to the old version. 




blue bags said:


> I was never a fan of v1 autopilot but from what ive seen this is awesome. I really like that the ECU is built into the manifold also


Same, but the inaccuracy issues were the main reason why I wasn't a fan of the v1. This one is a whole new ball game.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mrgreek2002 said:


> Meh, I liked the original one better, they should have just made it the almost the same, just a bit more modernized. :snowcool:


The v2 feels a lot more solid in your hands, plus changing the screen color is awesome! Give it a chance


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We still have a few spots open in our pre-order. Shoot me a PM for details :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

tempted to switch to this, if i could only get my rear sensors working correctly id prolly love the elevel...ill pm you about price tho


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> tempted to switch to this, if i could only get my rear sensors working correctly id prolly love the elevel...ill pm you about price tho


PM'd


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

This looks very tempting, seems my main complaints with the V1 have been solved. I am about to get started on a new project, this may fit the bill. Will can you PM me some pricing info?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I saw Fuzzy's girls on Saturday night before broke.down, seems cool but a little tricky to get used to.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

*i need one*

I need to know the price. At this moment I'm in Afghanistan loving the Army, and I would be really mad if i get th v1, and when i get home the v2 is out. 

when can i get one? how much is it? 

I really want one, I can't wait to get home and drope my :heart: 08 passat wagon B6 :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Was just in the shop playing with the V2 you guys are going to love it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> This looks very tempting, seems my main complaints with the V1 have been solved. I am about to get started on a new project, this may fit the bill. Will can you PM me some pricing info?


I'm on it :thumbup:



wwtd said:


> I need to know the price. At this moment I'm in Afghanistan loving the Army, and I would be really mad if i get th v1, and when i get home the v2 is out.
> 
> when can i get one? how much is it?
> 
> I really want one, I can't wait to get home and drope my :heart: 08 passat wagon B6 :heart:


Pm'd


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Interested, Will can you please shoot me some info on pricing?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nesho said:


> Interested, Will can you please shoot me some info on pricing?
> 
> Thanks


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

All PMs have been responded to.

*We have 4 more of these V2s left to claim! Who wants one?*

They will ship out next week!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Can I volunteer for a free one for testing purposes


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

I need this in my life, lol


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

the design isnt all that but at least its more accurate


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish I had the extra cash right now. Cant wait to see reviews and hopefully upgrade in the future! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Can I volunteer for a free one for testing purposes


I think you're about 6 months too late for that. :laugh:




CaliSteezR32 said:


> I need this in my life, lol


Yeah you do :thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Will,

Can you shoot me a PM on price. It is afterall Christmas time and I may pull the trigger :thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

finally... send me a pricing pm please sir


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Will,
> 
> Can you shoot me a PM on price. It is afterall Christmas time and I may pull the trigger :thumbup:


:beer:




guesswho said:


> finally... send me a pricing pm please sir


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

I would love to see a side by side picture of V1 compared to V2 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Chris-tA-4 said:


> I would love to see a side by side picture of V1 compared to V2 :thumbup:


Are you looking for a side by side of the display or the installs?


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm interested, pm sent!


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

cant wait to get mine


----------



## xGaspy (Dec 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The v2 feels a lot more solid in your hands, plus changing the screen color is awesome! Give it a chance


I like my V1 well enough, though I still can't get it to complete the tune setup, lol. But I would love to be able to change the color to red to match my interior better! Is this possible, with an LED or something?

How much are the V2's running? 

:thumbup:


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

Im gonna have a new car soon and air will def be happening on it. INterested in how much the pricing is gonna be on one of these setups.


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Side by side of the displays


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

i placed my order yesterday. it just sucks i have to wait to get out this ****hole (afghanistan) to get working on my wagon. :banghead:

Will thanks for the help. U guys became my favorite store.


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

wwtd said:


> i placed my order yesterday. it just sucks i have to wait to get out this ****hole (afghanistan) to get working on my wagon. :banghead:
> 
> Will thanks for the help. U guys became my favorite store.


What part of the hole are you in? I'll be here till around April. Its gonna be like Christmas to come home and open up this and all the other parts boxes I'll have


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Any more left pre-orders that I can get in on and also price? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We still four left to claim. I just sent PMs to everyone who had asked for a price. Let me know if you want to throw down a deposit for one.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

Pm me a price what if i trade in my brand new autopilot i just got on thanksgiving?


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

guerilla_zoe said:


> What part of the hole are you in? I'll be here till around April. Its gonna be like Christmas to come home and open up this and all the other parts boxes I'll have


I'll be in Kandahar Air Force base till February. Where u at? and where u station back in the rear?

Can wait to go home and open the boxes. it would be funny if they rap the the boxes with, i guess i'm gonna tell the wife not to take the Christmas tree till i get back :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> Pm me a price what if i trade in my brand new autopilot i just got on thanksgiving?


Have you installed it yet?


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

Unfortunately yeah i did but would this connect right up to my v1 system i already got going


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> Unfortunately yeah i did but would this connect right up to my v1 system i already got going


no, its a completely different kit


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

Pm the price to me please.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> no, its a completely different kit


Fuzzy is correct. Since the V2 has an all-in-one manifold and brain, you can't reuse your previous manifolds.




dashrendar said:


> Pm the price to me please.


I'm on it.


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

great stuff will! too bad it couldnt plug into the old computer! definitely on my list for the future :thumbup:


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

just a question
What would you have to redo from the v1 to get to the v2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

e.shell said:


> great stuff will! too bad it couldnt plug into the old computer! definitely on my list for the future :thumbup:


:wave: Let me know when you're ready to upgrade. 




johnny5gti said:


> just a question
> What would you have to redo from the v1 to get to the v2


You would need the standard control system package that includes the controller, the ECU/manifold, and the wiring harness. 

The cost is $975 shipped.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Two kits left! *Once these are gone, there won't be any more available for at least two weeks.*


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You would need the standard control system package that includes the controller, the ECU/manifold, and the wiring harness.
> 
> The cost is $975 shipped.


Hmm if I can sell my v1 might have hit you guys up on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

baggedug said:


> Hmm if I can sell my v1 might have hit you guys up on this.


:beer::beer:


----------



## Nextion (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:wave: any pictures, or videos? :wave:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

more, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The v2's are here!

If you got in on the pre-order, you should have a tracking number in the next two hours. 


IMG_0882 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


IMG_0884 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


IMG_0889 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

I installed mine on saturday. It is awesome!!!!!!! You won't be sorry you got one guys! and if you havn't yet, then you need to call Will and order one up!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mattnucci said:


> I installed mine on saturday. It is awesome!!!!!!! You won't be sorry you got one guys! and if you havn't yet, then you need to call Will and order one up!!!!!


Thanks Matt!

We're looking forward to hearing what you think of the accuracy once you have more hands on time with it.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

The accuracy is great! One thing to keep in mind that Brian from Air Lift and i were talking about:

Suspensions bind on pavement, that's why the video he did was on the alignment rack that allows for play in it. So on his suggestion:

After you hit a preset button and it gets to height, start rolling down the street and hit it again. This will allow the suspension to "fine tune" and settle to the pressures you specified. Trust me i did it and it works!!
Example:
my preset one is 75psi front and 55psi rear
when i hit it in my driveway it went to 73, 76 and 58, 54; so started rolling and hit it again. sure enough went to 75, 75 and 55, 55

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Nextion (Jun 4, 2010)

I sent you an email Will


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mattnucci said:


> The accuracy is great! One thing to keep in mind that Brian from Air Lift and i were talking about:
> 
> Suspensions bind on pavement, that's why the video he did was on the alignment rack that allows for play in it. So on his suggestion:
> 
> ...



I'll have to try that out. I find you you hit the preset in our shop (glossy floors) then it's golden. 




Nextion said:


> I sent you an email Will


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Are you looking for a side by side of the display or the installs?


yes plz


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

mattnucci said:


> The accuracy is great! One thing to keep in mind that Brian from Air Lift and i were talking about:
> 
> Suspensions bind on pavement, that's why the video he did was on the alignment rack that allows for play in it. So on his suggestion:
> 
> ...


I've noticed that doing this on the v1 seems to help the system fine tune also...but it still isn't the most accurate.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

son of planrforrobert said:


> yes plz


Sorry, I must have missed that..


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

v2 poops all over the v1, i have installed a few v1 kits and never liked it, i have the v2 in my girls car and its awsome


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Any pics of the controller illuminated at night? It seems like that it leaks light around all of the buttons...wondering if it's really that bad or if it's a bad camera angle in those first few pics.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

It does light up around the buttons but it's not bad at all


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Kind of want this... Damn elevel is too $$$ even for the upgrade on my SS.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Kind of want this... Damn elevel is too $$$ even for the upgrade on my SS.


Do it :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Buy my SS?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Buy my SS?


I would, but I've got 18 of them :laugh:


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

Wow the V2 sounds awesome. I'm going to see if I can get my buddy to upgrade his so I can install one. I'm on e-level now and am completely happy where I'm at.


Sent from stephen hawking using a black hole...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Billburt said:


> Wow the V2 sounds awesome. I'm going to see if I can get my buddy to upgrade his so I can install one. I'm on e-level now and am completely happy where I'm at.


It's a really nice setup, plus its insanely easy to install with the brain and ECU as one unit. Nearly everything is pre-wired too.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Just curious if all the presales are spoken for?


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Will :wave:, when are you guys gonna update some pictures or videos?


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it bad that I kind of want this instead of my switchspeed? :facepalm:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

prospal said:


> Is it bad that I kind of want this instead of my switchspeed? :facepalm:


That's fine, switchspeed is boring for that price :screwy:. for the money you get switchspeed you can can get the new V2.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

wwtd said:


> That's fine, switchspeed is boring for that price :screwy:. for the money you get switchspeed you can can get the new V2.


already have switchspeed installed, but would be cool to upgrade to a controller with presets. i could upgrade to e-level, but don't know anyone around here who installs e-level.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

prospal said:


> already have switchspeed installed, but would be cool to upgrade to a controller with presets. i could upgrade to e-level, but don't know anyone around here who installs e-level.


drive up to ma i can do it


----------



## exanimas (Jun 13, 2009)

I got mine like last week and it's just sitting in my room, taunting me. I need to get this installed! Bagriders was awesome to deal with and was wicked helpful answering all of my questions. Also, free sunglasses 

Would it be retarded of me to get these installed right when winter is starting to kick in?


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

the fuzzy one said:


> drive up to ma i can do it


i guess my only question with e-level as opposed to some pressure based system like autopilot, if i have my ride height set to something like 65psi fronts/35psi rears in order to have my tires clear fenders for sharp turns, if there are no gauges - how do i know what height i'm at if I want to lower it while driving on a parkway or straight-a-ways?


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

prospal said:


> already have switchspeed installed, but would be cool to upgrade to a controller with presets. i could upgrade to e-level, but don't know anyone around here who installs e-level.


PM :thumbup: I got you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

prospal said:


> i guess my only question with e-level as opposed to some pressure based system like autopilot, if i have my ride height set to something like 65psi fronts/35psi rears in order to have my tires clear fenders for sharp turns, if there are no gauges - how do i know what height i'm at if I want to lower it while driving on a parkway or straight-a-ways?


Usually people will set their preset 1 to be the lowest rolling height possible but if you wanted to use your controller manually, it would be best to add on some gauges.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

ah, sort of figured that. you should put a switchspeed to e-level upgrade on sale Rali :O


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Here are some updated V2 pictures for you guys :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We just shipped out another batch of V2s and we have plenty in stock! Enjoy


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

ordered mine wednesday, but is there a an option for all up or all down, like the v1, or am i going to have to set that up through the presets


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We just shipped out another batch of V2s and we have plenty in stock! Enjoy


too excited for mine to show up on my doorstep


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> ordered mine wednesday, but is there a an option for all up or all down, like the v1, or am i going to have to set that up through the presets


on mine #8 is all down not sure if thats how all of them come or not but if not just set a preset to all down and it will with 1 press you dont have to hold it like the v1


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

I got my switch speed 3 weeks ago but this kit also looks awesome, I have all my electrical ran and somebody already stole my switch speed controller  I think maybe at first glance they thought it was an ipod or something at least this control isnt detachable.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Sobayb6 said:


> I got my switch speed 3 weeks ago but this kit also looks awesome, I have all my electrical ran and somebody already stole my switch speed controller  I think maybe at first glance they thought it was an ipod or something at least this control isnt detachable.


Fu cking [email protected] :banghead: i am sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sobayb6 said:


> I got my switch speed 3 weeks ago but this kit also looks awesome, I have all my electrical ran and somebody already stole my switch speed controller  I think maybe at first glance they thought it was an ipod or something at least this control isnt detachable.


Thieves suck 

On a lighter note, a fresh batch of V2s shipped out today.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thieves suck
> 
> On a lighter note, a fresh batch of V2s shipped out today.


was mine one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> was mine one


 :thumbup:

More V2s are shipping out today!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

is mine one of them


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Yours will go out first thing tomorrow. I promise!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yours will go out first thing tomorrow. I promise!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

What is best: 1\4" or 3\8" lines for the V2?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Im running 3/8th in my girls car and it comes down level, with only 1 exhaust port its pretty even


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> Thanks buddy


No prob 



Piso said:


> What is best: 1\4" or 3\8" lines for the V2?


I like 3/8" better, you can always slow it down with flow controls if it's too quick. If you go for 1/4" and later wish it was faster, you'd have to pull out all your air line etc...


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, I will order it with 3\8 lines  thanks


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Piso said:


> Ok, I will order it with 3\8 lines  thanks


is not a bad choice for only an extra $30. :thumbup:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

mine ship yet?


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Will, how long will the sale be going on for the v2 management? I already installed my manual set-up but I'm already wanting to get this !


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

Just installed one of these on a mk3 and WOW what an improvement over the original version. It is so much cleaner of an instal and so much easier to get setup. Plus the controller is pretty sweet as well :laugh:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

cmcelroy09 said:


> Hey Will, how long will the sale be going on for the v2 management?


+1?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> mine ship yet?


Yes I believe it did. You can always login to our site to view your order status. 




cmcelroy09 said:


> Hey Will, how long will the sale be going on for the v2 management? I already installed my manual set-up but I'm already wanting to get this !


*The sale will end at midnight on January 31st. *


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes I believe it did. You can always login to our site to view your order status.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok because it still just says partially shipped, not really in a hurry i still need to save up for the bags, but i just want to be home for when it comes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> oh ok because it still just says partially shipped, not really in a hurry i still need to save up for the bags, but i just want to be home for when it comes.


There's a bit of a V2 shortage right now but more are on the way from Air Lift. We should have all pending V2 orders shipped by Monday.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

When are you getting more in?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We will have more on Friday. Lots more


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

Very very tempting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

cmcelroy09 said:


> very very tempting!


do it!


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

Come tax time in two weeks you will be receiving an order!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We'll be ready :beer:


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

any chance of a hint on next months deal.....


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wish this was on sale till end of feb so I could get it with tax money


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

08highdef said:


> any chance of a hint on next months deal.....


Sorry, no hints 




mayoforlife2 said:


> Wish this was on sale till end of feb so I could get it with tax money


We will have something else on sale in February, I promise it will be good.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I want to switch over to this form my v1. seems like it would be stupid easy to do and way cleaner.

if I were to do it, would I be able to just use thefittings I already have? doesn't look like there are any more/less. basically just switch over the manifold/ecu


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> I want to switch over to this form my v1. seems like it would be stupid easy to do and way cleaner.
> 
> if I were to do it, would I be able to just use thefittings I already have? doesn't look like there are any more/less. basically just switch over the manifold/ecu


Yes you will be able to use the tank and bag fittings that you already have as long as you order the V2 with the same line size that you already have.


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

I already have a compressor and tank so I was going to order the kit minus those two items. Will I still get all the fittings and line in the kit?


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah just mark what size air line you want


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

whats the deal going on right now with these? 

only saw the $995 on the website


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Señor BigJuts said:


> whats the deal going on right now with these?
> 
> only saw the $995 on the website


You can get them on our site for $960.00 if you select no air line. Link

We are offering $150 off the management packs (i.e.. with tank and compressor) and $300 off all full kits with V2. 

Link to the other deals here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

cmcelroy09 said:


> I already have a compressor and tank so I was going to order the kit minus those two items. Will I still get all the fittings and line in the kit?


Yes you will. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Just ordered my setup this morning. Can't wait to get this in and installed.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Bump for will and bagriders!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vdubb3dan said:


> Just ordered my setup this morning. Can't wait to get this in and installed.


You're going to love it 




ericjohnston27 said:


> Bump for will and bagriders!


:wave:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank You BagRiders!!!!!
I got my kit in Tuesday and Tank should be in today! i'll post picks after install Next week or so.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

you will be hearing from me soon!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You're going to love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding Will.
just finished installing one few days ago, autopilot v2 is awesome, very accurate, big difference from first one. love the small controller and 8 presets.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7010/6736844181_2c03a8b0af_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1210-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7170/6736891793_757471509c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1245 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> No kidding Will.
> just finished installing one few days ago, autopilot v2 is awesome, very accurate, big difference from first one. love the small controller and 8 presets.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7010/6736844181_2c03a8b0af_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1210-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7170/6736891793_757471509c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1245 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


looks awesome Mike :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

20vtVdubb said:


> Thank You BagRiders!!!!!
> I got my kit in Tuesday and Tank should be in today! i'll post picks after install Next week or so.


 Have you had a chance to install the V2 system yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> No kidding Will.
> just finished installing one few days ago, autopilot v2 is awesome, very accurate, big difference from first one. love the small controller and 8 presets.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7010/6736844181_2c03a8b0af_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1210-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7170/6736891793_757471509c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1245 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


 Clean install Misha, how does the customer like it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

^^^^ Clean install, nice work!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

ill have to get some pics of katies trunk it came out very nice


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just ordered mine this morning. Can't wait to install it in my freezing garage :laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Really digging this V2 and thinking about it for the mk1 project.  Will, what are the general dimensions of the tank you offer in the kit?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Clean install Misha, how does the customer like it?


 Client loves it, i like it a lot too,drove the car for few days before giving it back, awesome system! 
will be getting one soon for my e21 
one question , 1/4" v2 system comes with the same 3/8 ports and adapters or it actually has 1/4" ports on the manifold?


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> one question , 1/4" v2 system comes with the same 3/8 ports and adapters or it actually has 1/4" ports on the manifold?


 Good question.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Just ordered mine this morning. Can't wait to install it in my freezing garage :laugh:


 I need to see that when your done. I would like to see it in person before I order. I'm really hoping uncle Sam is kind to me and I can order mine.

Sent from my crane using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Huh, this seems pretty legit. If i wasnt so satisfied with the switchspeed i would jump on this too. Maybe for a future project...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> ill have to get some pics of katies trunk it came out very nice


 Please do man. I would like to see it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

d-bot said:


> Really digging this V2 and thinking about it for the mk1 project.  Will, what are the general dimensions of the tank you offer in the kit?


 We have loads of tank options here: link 

The ones that we typically include (shown in all full kit photos) are 28” Long x 7" in Diameter.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> Client loves it, i like it a lot too,drove the car for few days before giving it back, awesome system!
> will be getting one soon for my e21
> one question , 1/4" v2 system comes with the same 3/8 ports and adapters or it actually has 1/4" ports on the manifold?


 Nice! I'm glad to hear that. 

The 1/4" V2 system typically comes with 1/4" ports on the manifold from Air Lift, though the 1/4" version was produced in smaller quantities so some folks have received the 3/8" manifold with step-downs.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

May be ordering one of these if there is any interest in my e-level setup


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> I need to see that when your done. I would like to see it in person before I order. I'm really hoping uncle Sam is kind to me and I can order mine.
> 
> Sent from my crane using Tapatalk


 Where are you located man?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Where are you located man?


 Im in Suffolk. Harbor view area.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine shipped today. Can't wait to get it here and in the car! Thanks guys!


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Im in Suffolk. Harbor view area.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


 I'll pm you when it comes in. If you have some free time maybe you can come lend a hand with the install :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

In case you guys missed the post by Jeremy, here is the second episode of our V2 video series. More to come!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ the world would be a better place if all companies would truly show how their products work like you did :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> I'll pm you when it comes in. If you have some free time maybe you can come lend a hand with the install :beer:


 

FASHo. I would love to help. Hit me up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> May be ordering one of these if there is any interest in my e-level setup


 Let me know. We have plenty on the shelf  


Thanks for video Brian. Looking forward to seeing you in February!


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

So... Will, is today the last day of the V2 sale? 


If one were to purchase a full V2 kit, would he/she need to do it by the close of your business day today (5 pm eastern time) to take advantage of the sale, or is it where you have to order online before midnight to catch the sale? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Monkeykungfu said:


> So... Will, is today the last day of the V2 sale?
> 
> 
> If one were to purchase a full V2 kit, would he/she need to do it by the close of your business day today (5 pm eastern time) to take advantage of the sale, or is it where you have to order online before midnight to catch the sale?
> ...


 Midnight is the cut-off


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Midnight is the cut-off


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't be sad. We'll be launching our new Deal of the Month tomorrow morning


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

hopefully it is awesome because this is the month of tax returns$$$$$$$


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

just ordered my v2 along with 2 other friends. Thanks for all your help Will, that credit card situation was a pain.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

tmg1991 said:


> just ordered my v2 along with 2 other friends. Thanks for all your help Will, that credit card situation was a pain.


 No problem. I'm glad you were able to get it all sorted out.  

I think you guys will really like the new V2 system.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

pretty happy with the v2 so far except for one thing. when i use presets, particularly preset 1 when i use rise on start the front bags air up fine but the rear doesn't. my preset 1 is ~40psi all around. the fronts go right to 40 but the rears go up to 60 then 25 then 55 then 25 then 50 then 30 then 45 then 35 then 40. as you could imagine this looks pretty goofy. do i just need to recalibrate it or is something else wrong?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

tttomm88 said:


> pretty happy with the v2 so far except for one thing. when i use presets, particularly preset 1 when i use rise on start the front bags air up fine but the rear doesn't. my preset 1 is ~40psi all around. the fronts go right to 40 but the rears go up to 60 then 25 then 55 then 25 then 50 then 30 then 45 then 35 then 40. as you could imagine this looks pretty goofy. do i just need to recalibrate it or is something else wrong?


Wait.. are you saying they go through that cycle all at the same time?? or just that the pressures are inconsistent every time you hit the preset?


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

i guess the best way to describe it is that it cannot find 40psi. it fills too much, lets too much out, fills up too much again etc a couple times before it gets to 40


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

I would try to recalibrate it i have never had an issue like that


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> I would try to recalibrate it i have never had an issue like that


Exactly, the first thing you'll want to do is recalibrate the brain on some good level ground. If that doesn't help, give us a call.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

thanks guys i will try that


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

tttomm88 said:


> thanks guys i will try that


Let me know how that goes.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Will any word when the bagyard rear bags will get to you? Order #2213.

Getting anxious to get my kit and put it on :beer:


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Let me know how that goes.


i just went and ran the calibration. its better now going from preset to preset but it still struggles with the rise on start function.


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone have a pic of the v2 controller in a mk4? 
Thanks


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

tttomm88 said:


> i just went and ran the calibration. its better now going from preset to preset but it still struggles with the rise on start function.


i changed preset 1 to 25 psi from 40. front goes to 25 rear goes to 30 then to 25. so its better than before.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

POPOLGLI said:


> Anyone have a pic of the v2 controller in a mk4?
> Thanks


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

really pleased with how it fits in that location and you get the option to cover it up when parked :thumbup:


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

^But how do you fix it in place?


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

I dont like the mounting options! Going to take some work to flush it up somewhere on my dash.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

POPOLGLI said:


> ^But how do you fix it in place?


Velcro?? :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

tttomm88 said:


> i changed preset 1 to 25 psi from 40. front goes to 25 rear goes to 30 then to 25. so its better than before.


I'm glad the recalibration helped. I would say a 5psi over shoot before settling to the exact preset is very accurate.



tttomm88 said:


>


Nice 



Trade-N-Games said:


> I dont like the mounting options! Going to take some work to flush it up somewhere on my dash.


Post some photos once you do this!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We have plenty AutoPilot V2s in stock! :thumbup:


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'm glad the recalibration helped. I would say a 5psi over shoot before settling to the exact preset is very accurate. The rise-on-start feature with e-Level is no more accurate than that. :beer:


i'm glad too :beer::thumbup:, it was obnoxious before.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

tttomm88 said:


> i changed preset 1 to 25 psi from 40. front goes to 25 rear goes to 30 then to 25. so its better than before.


hey tttomm-

Try messing with the calibration adjustment value to see if your initial accuracy improves. Go to "settings and diagnostics" menu and choose #2 "calibrate" then "adj". If you haven't messed with it the default value is 5. Try reducing the value and see if it gets better. This is a multiplier to the calibration and will reduce valve open time. 

Also, be sure that you calibrated the car with the tank pressures adjusted to what you run.

Hope that helps!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Trade-N-Games said:


> I dont like the mounting options! Going to take some work to flush it up somewhere on my dash.


I use mine more like a switch box so i didnt mount it anyway but i can be stored in the ashtray


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> hey tttomm-
> 
> Try messing with the calibration adjustment value to see if your initial accuracy improves. Go to "settings and diagnostics" menu and choose #2 "calibrate" then "adj". If you haven't messed with it the default value is 5. Try reducing the value and see if it gets better. This is a multiplier to the calibration and will reduce valve open time.
> 
> ...


Wow Brian! I hadn't noticed that setting on Rali's R32, that's REALLY helpful for those who want to fine-tune their presets. Thanks :beer:


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> hey tttomm-
> 
> Try messing with the calibration adjustment value to see if your initial accuracy improves. Go to "settings and diagnostics" menu and choose #2 "calibrate" then "adj". If you haven't messed with it the default value is 5. Try reducing the value and see if it gets better. This is a multiplier to the calibration and will reduce valve open time.
> 
> ...


i did notice that option but i wasn't sure if it was something i should mess with or not. i will check that out this evening.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

what are the plugs on thre side of the manifold for. How do you hook up two compressors to the manifold? Do you have to run a T and then inlet to #5


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

08highdef said:


> what are the plugs on thre side of the manifold for. How do you hook up two compressors to the manifold? Do you have to run a T and then inlet to #5


Im not sure about the three plugs. But the 2 compressors should be ran to the tank, then a line from the tank to the manifold. I just did my management this weekend with 2 480c's and replaced the relay with accuairs relay/powerline/fuseholder. It was a breeze. Really love how plug and play this manifold/ecu is.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Definitely looking to upgrade to this setup from my V1 setup here shortly... Hopefully will have the money for it soon, funding is the only thing holding me back right now.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

I typed the wrong thing. How do you hook up two tanks into the manifold is what I meant to say


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

And I also have the 80amp stinger relay so it will make it a breeze. What do you do with the one relay that is already in the harness?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

08highdef said:


> I typed the wrong thing. How do you hook up two tanks into the manifold is what I meant to say


Gotcha. Id probably just run a T fitting. 



08highdef said:


> And I also have the 80amp stinger relay so it will make it a breeze. What do you do with the one relay that is already in the harness?


I just pulled the rubber gasket from the relay, then unplugged all of the connections, freeing up the relay... i then swaped over the keyed ignition wire (12g Pink) and the ecu wire (12g grey) (you might have to crimp and seal new connectors,) to my new relay. I got rid of the thicker pink wire on the old relay. And i also didnt use the red power wire from the harness because I ran a thicker gauge one that came with my newer relay that would handle the higher amp draw. I ran the ground that was already in the harness to a grounding block for my compressors. And that's pretty much it. Didn't take long to switch out to a new relay that could handle two compressors and everything worked out nicely.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

MoWsE said:


> Definitely looking to upgrade to this setup from my V1 setup here shortly... Hopefully will have the money for it soon, funding is the only thing holding me back right now.


Do it Jeff just ordered mine a few day ago


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

staygold89 said:


> Gotcha. Id probably just run a T fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled the rubber gasket from the relay, then unplugged all of the connections, freeing up the relay... i then swaped over the keyed ignition wire (12g Pink) and the ecu wire (12g grey) (you might have to crimp and seal new connectors,) to my new relay. I got rid of the thicker pink wire on the old relay. And i also didnt use the red power wire from the harness because I ran a thicker gauge one that came with my newer relay that would handle the higher amp draw. I ran the ground that was already in the harness to a grounding block for my compressors. And that's pretty much it. Didn't take long to switch out to a new relay that could handle two compressors and everything worked out nicely.


nice man thanks for the info on the relay that will help me alot.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> Do it Jeff just ordered mine a few day ago


Thinking about it, but not sure yet. It's either the V2 or the eLevel setup. Plus I should wait till after DPE finishes with my order :laugh:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

MoWsE said:


> Thinking about it, but not sure yet. It's either the V2 or the eLevel setup. Plus I should wait till after DPE finishes with my order :laugh:


V2 same results for less money and less parts to fail


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

the fuzzy one said:


> V2 same results for less money and less parts to fail


Same results? That's a pretty bold statement given that one system is height based and one system is pressure based. Don't get me wrong, I love the V2 and it's a great piece of kit on the scale of cost to value. However, you're comparing a pressure based system to a height based system -- apples and oranges. The V2 is an incredibly accurate system and has insane repeatable accuracy for a pressure based setup, there's no denying that at all. The e-Level is a height based system which will surpass accuracy when compared to a pressure based system. The huge plus of the e-Level is the system's ability to compensate for additional weight/load in the vehicle. While they are both great solutions for management, I think that it's important to highlight the differences between the two as they are quite different in both function and form.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

alright so what are the inlets on the side of the v2 manifold for. It has a t and a c marking


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Same results? That's a pretty bold statement given that one system is height based and one system is pressure based. Don't get me wrong, I love the V2 and it's a great piece of kit on the scale of cost to value. However, you're comparing a pressure based system to a height based system -- apples and oranges. The V2 is an incredibly accurate system and has insane repeatable accuracy for a pressure based setup, there's no denying that at all. The e-Level is a height based system which will surpass accuracy when compared to a pressure based system. The huge plus of the e-Level is the system's ability to compensate for additional weight/load in the vehicle. While they are both great solutions for management, I think that it's important to highlight the differences between the two as they are quite different in both function and form.


i agree 100% but if the v2 is used to its full potential you can have presets for added weight in the rear. im just not a fan of adding the height sensors. they do the same job just differently, at the end of it they are both 1 button height adjustments


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> i agree 100% but if the v2 is used to its full potential you can have presets for added weight in the rear. im just not a fan of adding the height sensors. they do the same job just differently, at the end of it they are both 1 button height adjustments


Agreed 100% from installers point v2 is way better.
e-level is just way too complicated to install,not too many people could leave a car for more that a week to do the install and it takes time to figure out those ******* height sensor placement.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

what is the 6th ptc fitting on the manifold for? Also, how can airlift suggest running the 10ga wire as your powersource.... that seems a big scary no?


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

The v2 is looking like a strong option for me. I'd still like to see the 3rd video by Airlift on it's operation in the "real world scenario" before I pull the trigger. (well that video, & my tax return! :thumbup: ) 

Now that it's been out for a while, can any V2 users comment about their overall satisfaction with operating their airride with the V2? What I'm really concerned about is taking the time to get all of the presets set up for multiple passengers one day, and then a week later the preset not being accurate at all due to various factors like passengers, loads in the car, temp, etc. Can the height be way off sometimes with the presets or maybe just a little bit? 

No one's done measurement test? Ex: Me, bobby, jimmy, johnny were all at 23.5" Friday at 2pm, 40 deg weather on preset 4. Then on Tuesday me, your momma, & your 2 sisters were all at 24", 1am, 55 deg weather.  

If the accuracy was just a little off, it would be no big deal to me, but if got 1.25"+ differences, I think I'd be a little frustrated.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

luke wl. said:


> what is the 6th ptc fitting on the manifold for? Also, how can airlift suggest running the 10ga wire as your powersource.... that seems a big scary no?


6th on the v2 manifold is the exhaust valve.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Monkeykungfu said:


> The v2 is looking like a strong option for me. I'd still like to see the 3rd video by Airlift on it's operation in the "real world scenario" before I pull the trigger. (well that video, & my tax return! :thumbup: )
> 
> Now that it's been out for a while, can any V2 users comment about their overall satisfaction with operating their airride with the V2? What I'm really concerned about is taking the time to get all of the presets set up for multiple passengers one day, and then a week later the preset not being accurate at all due to various factors like passengers, loads in the car, temp, etc. Can the height be way off sometimes with the presets or maybe just a little bit?
> 
> ...


once i get my bags in the mail and installed i'd be more than happy to start doing tests like this. unfortunately BY's take so long to get :banghead: haha

but so far. the instal was a breeze. and the quality of the manifold and controller is awesome. i can't wait to start playing with it though


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

staygold89 said:


> Gotcha. Id probably just run a T fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled the rubber gasket from the relay, then unplugged all of the connections, freeing up the relay... i then swaped over the keyed ignition wire (12g Pink) and the ecu wire (12g grey) (you might have to crimp and seal new connectors,) to my new relay. I got rid of the thicker pink wire on the old relay. And i also didnt use the red power wire from the harness because I ran a thicker gauge one that came with my newer relay that would handle the higher amp draw. I ran the ground that was already in the harness to a grounding block for my compressors. And that's pretty much it. Didn't take long to switch out to a new relay that could handle two compressors and everything worked out nicely.


So which post do you hook up the ECU wire (12g grey) to on the Stinger relay?


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

Doc42 said:


> So which post do you hook up the ECU wire (12g grey) to on the Stinger relay?


Do a search on her for stinger and one of the threads has a great diagram


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys....thanks for all the interest and orders for V2 please feel free to email me your opinions on the system ([email protected]).

With that being said I need to apologize for an issue we found....

We had some manuals go out in some of the first systems that didn't have the proper relay wiring schematic for adding a second compressor. For any of you that may have that issue you can view the correct manual here. 

http://www.airliftcompany.com/manuals/ALP_MN-754_AutoPilotV2.pdf 

Again sorry for the mix up, but if any has any more questions please feel free to contact customer service at 800-248-0892 ext 1 and we will get you all squared away! 

Thanks

Corey


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys....thanks for all the interest and orders for V2 please feel free to email me your opinions on the system ([email protected]).
> 
> With that being said I need to apologize for an issue we found....
> 
> ...


My friends and I noticed that a few days ago.. lol NBD


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Corey!

Here is the correct wiring method for dual compressors:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

AWESOME kit!


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

what does the grey wire hook to on a stinger


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

08highdef said:


> what does the grey wire hook to on a stinger


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

it is officialy confirmed that the grey goes to ground




08highdef said:


> what does the grey wire hook to on a stinger


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


that is perfect...thanks soo much


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

No problem :beer:


----------



## sjn305 (Mar 15, 2011)

For those of you that have installed the V2 in a MKV, which fuse did you guys use? I still get a stop/failed message once in awhile. Also, anyone else get a front axle message during the calibration?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sjn305 said:


> For those of you that have installed the V2 in a MKV, which fuse did you guys use? I still get a stop/failed message once in awhile. Also, anyone else get a front axle message during the calibration?


Are you referring to an in-line fuse on the main power wire coming from the battery? 

How many compressors are you running?

Do you have a passenger side frame notch?

Is your FSB still connected? Let me know and I'll do what I can to help you out


----------



## sjn305 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Will, I am referring to the accessory fuse for the controller. I am running one compressor, I do have a passenger side notch, and my FSB is not connected but just hanging there. 
Thanks,
Scott




[email protected] said:


> Are you referring to an in-line fuse on the main power wire coming from the battery?
> 
> How many compressors are you running?
> 
> ...


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

sjn305 said:


> For those of you that have installed the V2 in a MKV, which fuse did you guys use? I still get a stop/failed message once in awhile. Also, anyone else get a front axle message during the calibration?


I bought an add a fuse kit from autozone for really cheap and put it in at fuse #42 on the side of the dash. I bought the kit cause it was more tidy and took up way less room and just looks cleaner than the inline fuse holdler that came with. Especially with the limited room.

Picture for reference:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

staygold89 said:


> I bought an add a fuse kit from autozone for really cheap and put it in at fuse #42 on the side of the dash. I bought the kit cause it was more tidy and took up way less room and just looks cleaner than the inline fuse holdler that came with. Especially with the limited room.
> 
> Picture for reference:


Good call, an add-a-circiut is makes wiring really easy. We're actually in the process of adding them to the site. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sjn305 said:


> Hey Will, I am referring to the accessory fuse for the controller. I am running one compressor, I do have a passenger side notch, and my FSB is not connected but just hanging there.
> Thanks,
> Scott


Scott,

That's very strange that the 'front axle' message would come up during calibration even though you have a notch.

Were you on level ground for the calibration? Can you verify with 100% certainty that the notch is poisoned correctly and the axle slides into smoothly?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

katies car isnt notched and i have no issue with calibrating it


----------



## sjn305 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Will, I called up yesterday and talked to Rali. He said he was going to contact aitlift for me to look into the issue I am having. The notch is fine, and I was on level ground. I also get a "rear axle" notification on it. Also, when I go through full calibration it will only do the front of the car. It is not until the second or even third time I try to calibrate it will it do the rear. 



[email protected] said:


> Scott,
> 
> That's very strange that the 'front axle' message would come up during calibration even though you have a notch.
> 
> Were you on level ground for the calibration? Can you verify with 100% certainty that the notch is poisoned correctly and the axle slides into smoothly?


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

anyone have an issue with the controller when turning the car on there will be lines going through it, i though it was from the cold but i noticed it does it even when its warm out too. it still works fine and goes away after a minute or so but its just odd.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah mine does the same thing, but once i press a preset button it goes away.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sjn305 said:


> Hey Will, I called up yesterday and talked to Rali. He said he was going to contact aitlift for me to look into the issue I am having. The notch is fine, and I was on level ground. I also get a "rear axle" notification on it. Also, when I go through full calibration it will only do the front of the car. It is not until the second or even third time I try to calibrate it will it do the rear.


We're on it Scott, we should have more information for you by the end of the day.




SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> anyone have an issue with the controller when turning the car on there will be lines going through it, i though it was from the cold but i noticed it does it even when its warm out too. it still works fine and goes away after a minute or so but its just odd.


I haven't seen this on any of the V2 systems that we've installed. I'm going to check with Air Lift to see if they've seen this on any other units.


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Finally got my install done, and I'm loving this kit so far. Thanks Bagriders and airlift!
Quick pic for now.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We're on it Scott, we should have more information for you by the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah today was 50 out drove to class, went to leave and the screen was all marked up again.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys with funny lines on the display: Please call our tech support line and talk to Jeff or Jeremy. We have not seen this before and we want to understand what is going on.

800-248-0892

We love to help!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> Yeah today was 50 out drove to class, went to leave and the screen was all marked up again.


Is your primary power wire going directly to the battery? Is it shared with any other electrical equipment such as an amplifier?




[email protected] said:


> Guys with funny lines on the display: Please call our tech support line and talk to Jeff or Jeremy. We have not seen this before and we want to understand what is going on.
> 
> 800-248-0892
> 
> We love to help!


Thanks for the help Brian.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vdubb3dan said:


> Finally got my install done, and I'm loving this kit so far. Thanks Bagriders and airlift!
> Quick pic for now.


Nice! Do you have any larger photos?


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

I see that the V2 comes with a positive and a negative cable that are going to be attached directly to the battery. Can I run just the positive and ground the negative in the trunk? I know, stupid question...


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Piso said:


> I see that the V2 comes with a positive and a negative cable that are going to be attached directly to the battery. Can I run just the positive and ground the negative in the trunk? I know, stupid question...


You can run it directly to the battery but with a fuse on it, (positive). the ground can be ran to a bolt (or create a ground post) in the trunk. There is a ground on the manifold side too that you need to ground


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nice! Do you have any larger photos?


Didn't resize from my phone for some reason. Here's a quick on I shot today.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

vdubb3dan said:


> Didn't resize from my phone for some reason. Here's a quick on I shot today.


:thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a little preview from me. Just got V2 fitted this weekend and am having a BLAST with it! So awesome!










Still need a notch. Hoping to get that complete next week. 

:wave:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

First time on air and have some questions..

Got the V2 and I had the pressures based on the Air Lift suggested PSI for front's and rears. (45PSI / 50PSI). Had those as preset 1. Now when I'm on the car and have it at preset 1, it doesn't read 45/50 like it was set at. instead it would usually get higher, 48/53 & Sometimes it would be 44,46,48,51 (example). When i got into Manual mode to adjust it to 45/50, USUALLY i can get the fronts to be at 45, but the rears, it keeps jumping up and down, 49/48 on one side or it would jump to 52-53 once i hit the UP on the rear bag that is below 50..

I've done calibrations 3 times already, unless i've done it wrong...


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

itzkv said:


> First time on air and have some questions..
> 
> Got the V2 and I had the pressures based on the Air Lift suggested PSI for front's and rears. (45PSI / 50PSI). Had those as preset 1. Now when I'm on the car and have it at preset 1, it doesn't read 45/50 like it was set at. instead it would usually get higher, 48/53 & Sometimes it would be 44,46,48,51 (example). When i got into Manual mode to adjust it to 45/50, USUALLY i can get the fronts to be at 45, but the rears, it keeps jumping up and down, 49/48 on one side or it would jump to 52-53 once i hit the UP on the rear bag that is below 50..
> 
> I've done calibrations 3 times already, unless i've done it wrong...


When you go from pancake (0,0,0,0) to a preset while sitting still, it may not go directly to the preset because of suspension geometry and landscape (flat ground?). Have you ever noticed how a static car has to "settle" when its been jacked up/on a lift? Seems like air suspension has similar characteristics when varying ride height dramatically. Generally, when I air up from 0, each corner can vary by a couple psi +/- . 

I will drive a few hundred feet and then reselect the same preset (preset 1) to "fine tune" the pressures. This shouldn't cause any issue unless you're driving STUPID low. 

Another thing.. After having V2 and playing with it a bit, I'm never afraid to go from all up to my low drive height setting. The system has been consistent for me. Being a pressure based system, it isn't ever going to be 100% accurate 100% of the time, but it is definitely accurate enough.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

VR6VR6 said:


> When you go from pancake (0,0,0,0) to a preset while sitting still, it may not go directly to the preset because of suspension geometry and landscape (flat ground?). Have you ever noticed how a static car has to "settle" when its been jacked up/on a lift? Seems like air suspension has similar characteristics when varying ride height dramatically. Generally, when I air up from 0, each corner can vary by a couple psi +/- .
> 
> I will drive a few hundred feet and then reselect the same preset (preset 1) to "fine tune" the pressures. This shouldn't cause any issue unless you're driving STUPID low.
> 
> Another thing.. After having V2 and playing with it a bit, I'm never afraid to go from all up to my low drive height setting. The system has been consistent for me. Being a pressure based system, it isn't ever going to be 100% accurate 100% of the time, but it is definitely accurate enough.


Yep I just did a longer drive noticed that it seemed to have gotten closer to the preset pressures. Seems fine now!


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

just installed this on a mkiv golf yesterday, and i gotta say that i love the way the system works.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a newb too. I've had mine on for a week. I LOVE it. So much fun!


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

is that wire from the controller long enough to reach the ecu/manifold in the hatch?


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

cmedubbin said:


> is that wire from the controller long enough to reach the ecu/manifold in the hatch?


Plently long enough!.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

itzkv said:


> Plently long enough!.


This. I had a bunch of slack actually...


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

v2 and XLs going in tomorrow. color me excited.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

lauren. said:


> v2 and XLs going in tomorrow. color me excited.


:thumbup: :thumbup: You gonna love it.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: You gonna love it.


Austin, you get V2?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

ninohale said:


> Austin, you get V2?


Yeah mang!


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

I've never done anything remotely close to air ride install. Is the manual provided with the kits detailed enough to enable a rookie to do the install? The only thing I'm really worried about is the electric end of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

DasHunta said:


> I've never done anything remotely close to air ride install. Is the manual provided with the kits detailed enough to enable a rookie to do the install? The only thing I'm really worried about is the electric end of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the wiring is super easy. and i'm pretty much a n00b. you just run the power/ground to the battery. and run the pink 12v ignition wire to the fuse panel. i used my own add a circuit kit that made that super simple. just find a fuse that's only powered when the car is on and you should be good. 

running the controller wire will probably be the only time consuming part depending on where you place it. i put mine in the compartment under the armrest and it was pretty easy.


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

staygold89 said:


> the wiring is super easy. and i'm pretty much a n00b. you just run the power/ground to the battery. and run the pink 12v ignition wire to the fuse panel. i used my own add a circuit kit that made that super simple. just find a fuse that's only powered when the car is on and you should be good.
> 
> running the controller wire will probably be the only time consuming part depending on where you place it. i put mine in the compartment under the armrest and it was pretty easy.


That's good to know! So after that wiring is done and the controller is in place, that only leaves running air lines and suspension? I've been studying builds for a while now and they are a few years old, they seem to have a lot more components than the new V2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

DasHunta said:


> That's good to know! So after that wiring is done and the controller is in place, that only leaves running air lines and suspension? I've been studying builds for a while now and they are a few years old, they seem to have a lot more components than the new V2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so once the wiring is ran. and the controller is in place. you just plug in your compressor's power / ground, and click the harness connector to the manifold.

you'll then have to run your compressor to your tank. and then a line from the tank to the v2's manifold. the manifold has built in pressure sensors so you don't have to deal with any of that. 

super simple pluming. 

then yea, install the suspension. run airlines. bam. done. :beer:


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

staygold89 said:


> so once the wiring is ran. and the controller is in place. you just plug in your compressor's power / ground, and click the harness connector to the manifold.
> 
> you'll then have to run your compressor to your tank. and then a line from the tank to the v2's manifold. the manifold has built in pressure sensors so you don't have to deal with any of that.
> 
> ...


Wow you just answered everything I've been wondering. They literally couldn't have made it easier. So I should be fine with installing it over the upcoming weekend! Can't wait!

Thank you very much for the responses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

DasHunta said:


> Wow you just answered everything I've been wondering. They literally couldn't have made it easier. So I should be fine with installing it over the upcoming weekend! Can't wait!
> 
> Thank you very much for the responses
> 
> ...


they've made it so simple. have fun installing it dude.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

i'm still having an issue with my rears over inflating and over deflating but only when trying to reach ~40/45psi. i will try and make a video tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

tttomm88 said:


> i'm still having an issue with my rears over inflating and over deflating but only when trying to reach ~40/45psi. i will try and make a video tomorrow



Please give us a call in the morning. We'll take care of you :thumbup:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

is there like a valet mode with this? if not what do you guys do when someone else has to drive your car, i dont want to experience this yet lol


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Please give us a call in the morning. We'll take care of you :thumbup:


sorry i missed this from a few days ago. i guess my buddy was on the phone with you guys today and had asked about it and relayed the answer to me :thumbup:


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> anyone have an issue with the controller when turning the car on there will be lines going through it, i though it was from the cold but i noticed it does it even when its warm out too. it still works fine and goes away after a minute or so but its just odd.


Same thing happend to me this morning. Also, does anyone have a problem with their rear bags not inflating when they hit a preset? The fronts work fine and the rears do not have a leak. I thought it was because i had the firestone rears instead of the airlift rears. Does anyone else have this problem? I want to take advantage of rise on start instead of having to manualy lift the car from being aired out.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there a way to disconnect the airline from the 3/8 elbow fittings (see photo) that comes with the kit. They don't have the usual ring that releases the tube.... Are they one use only?


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

They are tough to get off but they will. I pushed the air line in and then press the ring in and pull the air line out.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

try using a wrench or something and hold on tight do the air line with your hands and put the wrench right where it connects


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

hi guys, i have tried to run the calibration today after doing te install but it doesnt to anything for 20 - 30 mins, it keeps on saying front axle cal!! help!!


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

having the same problem.


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

Doc42 said:


> having the same problem.


and i thought it was just me! it is annoying as its my daily and i need it go to work with!! are you compressors coming on? mine are not!


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

sunilbass said:


> and i thought it was just me! it is annoying as its my daily and i need it go to work with!! are you compressors coming on? mine are not!



nope... i had to wire a toggle switch to my power to get them to turn on


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

sunilbass said:


> hi guys, i have tried to run the calibration today after doing te install but it doesnt to anything for 20 - 30 mins, it keeps on saying front axle cal!! help!!


I'm having the same issue.


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Just got mine in a few days ago, it's a great setup, but Ive run into one issue so far. Wondering if this happens to anyone else...

It seems that after a few cycles, my #1 preset defaults the front right corner back to 0psi. I've gone through 2 different calibrations and everything else seems to be working as it should. It wasnt a big issue till I turned the car back on at the gas station today and started pulling away while it was airing that corner out. Whoops.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys, anyone with a V2 issue please contact me either PM, email [email protected], or 800-248-0892 ext. 255. I will get you taken care of.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

tmg1991 said:


> try using a wrench or something and hold on tight do the air line with your hands and put the wrench right where it connects


Yeah, got it out! Man they are tight. It damaged the tube quite a lot...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

As mentioned. Use an adjustable wrench to hold the ring down. Push in tube, hold ring down with wrench, pull. Or get the correct tool...


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, anyone with a V2 issue please contact me either PM, email [email protected], or 800-248-0892 ext. 255. I will get you taken care of.


hi jeremy.. emailed sent.. cheers Sunil


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Guys with V2 calibration issues listen up!  If you guys are running Viair 400's check the tank pressure range, if your max is set above 150 the compressor will not be able to keep up and the system will not calibrate. You need to adjust the tank range to your compressor max pressure.


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

guys when i'm airing up you see the 6th port on the v2 manifold (exhaust port) shooting air out when airing up. So instead a couple of psi i lose a lot. Do you think the manifold is bad? It just started doing this after a month. Any advice>?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

20vtVdubb said:


> guys when i'm airing up you see the 6th port on the v2 manifold (exhaust port) shooting air out when airing up. So instead a couple of psi i lose a lot. Do you think the manifold is bad? It just started doing this after a month. Any advice>?


Check to make sure there are tiny pin holes in the little rubber plugs above the ports. They are supposed to have pinholes in them. Mine didn't when I got my manifold and it was acting all kinds of funky. 

Fortunately Jeremy nailed the issue immediately when he heard what was going on. Guys at AirLift rock!


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

VR6VR6 said:


> Fortunately Jeremy nailed the issue immediately when he heard what was going on. Guys at AirLift rock!


The seconnd i wrote my 1st post he im'd me. good service!!! Speaks a lot! I've had nothing but great customer service right from the start and i know that this is prob something really small. I jusrt want it fixed. lol


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Guys with V2 calibration issues listen up!  If you guys are running Viair 400's check the tank pressure range, if your max is set above 150 the compressor will not be able to keep up and the system will not calibrate. You need to adjust the tank range to your compressor max pressure.


sounds like this is my issue! I'm gonna go try it again soon and I'll let you know.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> anyone have an issue with the controller when turning the car on there will be lines going through it, i though it was from the cold but i noticed it does it even when its warm out too. it still works fine and goes away after a minute or so but its just odd.


Did this get fixed?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

bacardicj151 said:


> Did this get fixed?


Mine has done this a couple times.. No big deal though.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

20vtVdubb said:


> guys when i'm airing up you see the 6th port on the v2 manifold (exhaust port) shooting air out when airing up. So instead a couple of psi i lose a lot. Do you think the manifold is bad? It just started doing this after a month. Any advice>?


Off topic but can I see more of this trunk setup?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

20vtVdubb said:


> Number 1 right? Number 2 is where the exhaust port is throwing air out when i'm airing up. It;s not always its really weird.


yep! check all of those little plugs to make sure they have holes in them


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah idk if they are supposed to have holes in them, the two manifolds i have installed didnt


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> yeah idk if they are supposed to have holes in them, the two manifolds i have installed didnt


x2


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

You know whats odd? Is the fact that it doesnt do it always you know?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Just to clarify the holes in the rubber plugs are TINY! Don't be surprised if you cannot see them.


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just to clarify the holes in the rubber plugs are TINY! Don't be surprised if you cannot see them.


Thanks man! I appreciate it!


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just to clarify the holes in the rubber plugs are TINY! Don't be surprised if you cannot see them.


You're the man Jeremy! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, anyone with a V2 issue please contact me either PM, email [email protected], or 800-248-0892 ext. 255. I will get you taken care of.


emailed.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

what is the purpose of these tiny holes


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Quick question. I want to put a little switch on the pink cable that goes to the ignition source. I want to be able to switch the system off when I don't want the compressor to turn on. Is it possible to do so?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Piso said:


> Quick question. I want to put a little switch on the pink cable that goes to the ignition source. I want to be able to switch the system off when I don't want the compressor to turn on. Is it possible to do so?


no, if you cut the power to the pink wire (key on power) it will cut power to the controller not allowing you to control the valves. your only real sulotion i can think of would be putting a switch between the ground for the compressor


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> no, if you cut the power to the pink wire (key on power) it will cut power to the controller not allowing you to control the valves. your only real sulotion i can think of would be putting a switch between the ground for the compressor


The grey wire between the relay and brain would be a good spot since the system uses a ground trigger to kick the relay on and off. 

I updated the Air Lift diagram to show an optional compressor kill switch: 










:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> what is the purpose of these tiny holes


I was told they were vents for the poppet valves since they're pneumatically actuated.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The grey wire between the relay and brain would be a good spot since the system uses a ground trigger to kick the relay on and off.
> 
> I updated the Air Lift diagram to show an optional compressor kill switch:
> :beer:


Thanks! I guess I need to add two wires because I need the switch in the dash and I think that the grey wire is the signal form the manifold. Right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Piso said:


> Thanks! I guess I need to add two wires because I need the switch in the dash and I think that the grey wire is the signal form the manifold. Right?


Correct


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I was told they were vents for the poppet valves since they're pneumatically actuated.


Ding Ding Ding we have a winner!! Thanks Will


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

has anyone switched from v1 to v2? how was it wiring wise, were you able to reuse anything or am I going to be replacing more than just the remote/ecu wiring and manifold stuff?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> has anyone switched from v1 to v2? how was it wiring wise, were you able to reuse anything or am I going to be replacing more than just the remote/ecu wiring and manifold stuff?


youll be eliminating the old manifolds, controller, and ecu. youll need to hook up the new power harness from the v2 ecu, but your existing relay from the compressor will be fine, and your power, key on and ground should all be straight if your v1 was working properly :thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Hell yeah that's what I was hoping for. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

blue bags said:


> youll be eliminating the old manifolds, controller, and ecu. youll need to hook up the new power harness from the v2 ecu, but your existing relay from the compressor will be fine, and your power, key on and ground should all be straight if your v1 was working properly :thumbup:


Thanks Jon :thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

is there any coupon code for the management? I am going to order it today


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Jon :thumbup:


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, anyone with a V2 issue please contact me either PM, email [email protected], or 800-248-0892 ext. 255. I will get you taken care of.


Just wanted to mention here that I was having a few small issues and Jeremy took care of it without hassle. Big :thumbup: to Airlift customer service. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bacardicj151 said:


> Off topic but can I see more of this trunk setup?


sorry for late response,but here you could find more pics of that setup.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/sets/72157626283730010/?page=2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Any interest in another AutoPilot V2 sale??


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Any interest in another AutoPilot V2 sale??


 yes please. been waiting since January ended for this. It's been soooooo long  
But yes


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got mine in and I was looking through the catalog and it says that there is a "dual compressor add on harness available". I don't think that I got that with mine (I am switching from v1 already have two compressors) will I be find without it? Or should I get that somehow? 



MechEngg said:


> I am assuming you have a V2 then? You can always just wire in 1 compressor and then piggyback the second compressor off the output to the first. So wire in the 1st compressor normally, then on the second relay put:
> - 30 to battery (fused of course)
> - 85 to the 87 pin of the first relay that brings power from the relay to the compressor
> - 86 to ground
> ...


 I had originally planned to use the same relays that I already had in there bit when I got the v2 in the one relay for a single compressor was already attached to the harness. I'd like to keep it as original as possible without changing anything do I'm just trying to find the easiest way to put the second compressor in. Should I just replace the original first relay and put the new one in its place? Or start all over with the add on harness I can get?


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Any interest in another AutoPilot V2 sale??


 If only I didn't just buy it last week :/


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> Just got mine in and I was looking through the catalog and it says that there is a "dual compressor add on harness available". I don't think that I got that with mine (I am switching from v1 already have two compressors) will I be find without it? Or should I get that somehow?
> 
> 
> I had originally planned to use the same relays that I already had in there bit when I got the v2 in the one relay for a single compressor was already attached to the harness. I'd like to keep it as original as possible without changing anything do I'm just trying to find the easiest way to put the second compressor in. Should I just replace the original first relay and put the new one in its place? Or start all over with the add on harness I can get?


 Well the easiest thing to do is get an 80A relay to work both compressors. Just cut the 4 relay wires on the current harness and attach them to the 4 relay wires on the new relay, basically just swapping out the relay. You have to do this because the 80A pins are actually wider than the 40A pins. Then you can just splice off the 87 outlet wire to both compressor power wires.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Any interest in another AutoPilot V2 sale??


 Only if that sale started on Monday March 19th :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

alankitzmiller said:


> Just got mine in and I was looking through the catalog and it says that there is a "dual compressor add on harness available". I don't think that I got that with mine (I am switching from v1 already have two compressors) will I be find without it? Or should I get that somehow?
> 
> 
> I had originally planned to use the same relays that I already had in there bit when I got the v2 in the one relay for a single compressor was already attached to the harness. I'd like to keep it as original as possible without changing anything do I'm just trying to find the easiest way to put the second compressor in. Should I just replace the original first relay and put the new one in its place? Or start all over with the add on harness I can get?


 PM me your email address and I will email you the dual compressor wiring diagram. The harness will not be ready for a few more weeks


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Im down for a V2 Sale...I only need management...Switching from V1


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> If only I didn't just buy it last week :/


 Don't worry, shoot an email to [email protected] (or to me directly) and we'll give you a credit :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> Just got mine in and I was looking through the catalog and it says that there is a "dual compressor add on harness available". I don't think that I got that with mine (I am switching from v1 already have two compressors) will I be find without it? Or should I get that somehow?
> 
> I had originally planned to use the same relays that I already had in there bit when I got the v2 in the one relay for a single compressor was already attached to the harness. I'd like to keep it as original as possible without changing anything do I'm just trying to find the easiest way to put the second compressor in. Should I just replace the original first relay and put the new one in its place? Or start all over with the add on harness I can get?


 Yes, you will be fine without it, but you'll need to make sure you follow the correct dual compressor wiring diagram. 

It looks like Jeremy will take care of you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Im down for a V2 Sale...I only need management...Switching from V1


 We will be sure to put the management alone on sale too


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, you will be fine without it, but you'll need to make sure you follow the correct dual compressor wiring diagram.
> 
> It looks like Jeremy will take care of you.


 I just noticed the note on the invoice, should have checked there first, thanks though. 

And I'll get on that email, I appreciate it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> I just noticed the note on the invoice, should have checked there first, thanks though.
> 
> And I'll get on that email, I appreciate it!


 No problem :beer:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Once again will proves how awesome Bagriders is


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

the fuzzy one said:


> Once again will proves how awesome Bagriders is


 We've gotta look out for our loyal customers


----------



## vr6! (May 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Any interest in another AutoPilot V2 sale??


 i want one! been looking into in these past few weeks on the bagriders site, was going to wait a few months to get it. what type of deal are you running right now for it? waiting for PM, thanks


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

cant wait to get mine:wave:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

the fuzzy one said:


> Once again will proves how awesome Bagriders is


 yes, that is awesome, I wasn't expecting him to do that  thanks again!


[email protected] said:


> We've gotta look out for our loyal customers


 I have and will continue to dump a lot of money on air ride parts at bag riders 


here's what I got so far. pretty much ready to drop back in tomorrow

from this










to this










I'll get a better picture of it tomorrow


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Will and Rally. Some pic of my v2









I love it.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My v2 and parts came today. I kinda felt like the nintendo 64 kid


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

The final clean up. It is calibrating as I type


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> The final clean up. It is calibrating as I type


Looks really good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just gotta hide some wires and I'll be good to go as soon as my front struts come in.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

This is definitely going to take some getting use to. My rears pressures are way off now. Usually ride at 50 and now up around 80 for that height now..


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

That's strang, I have done I dentical bag set ups in 2 mkv jettas, but one was v2 out her was vu4/ switch box and same psi gives the same height on both systems. Have you tried to recalibrate it


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

alankitzmiller said:


> This is definitely going to take some getting use to. My rears pressures are way off now. Usually ride at 50 and now up around 80 for that height now..


thats really wierd, the only thing i can think of is that your v1 was really far off in pressure (30psi seems rediculous).


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah I've recalibrated a few times. Something is definitely up and I'm not really sure what it could be. I put a flow control on because the 3/8 is too fast. That shouldmt affect it though?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd say this is your issue. I know some are one way. 



alankitzmiller said:


> Yeah I've recalibrated a few times. Something is definitely up and I'm not really sure what it could be. I put a flow control on because the 3/8 is too fast. That shouldmt affect it though?


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

It could be I guess but I really dont see how it would. wouldn't it affect the front aswell? I didn't put it on the line going to the bag either. It's on the one line from tank > manifold. I'll take it off tomorrow and re calibrate and see what happens. 

What are my options for flow controls then if that is the case, one for each line?

It goes straight to my presets pretty much flawlessly, just the rears are ****ed up somewhere...


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

You can put the flow control on the exhaust port. Slows the dump down to your desired speed but lift remains the same speed.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Lift is what I'm more concerned with though


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

50 lbs










100 lbs


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

And I took the flow control off


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

vjg1215 said:


> You can put the flow control on the exhaust port. Slows the dump down to your desired speed but lift remains the same speed.


What he said.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> PICS


Those pictures seem pretty low in my opinion. Did you swap out your bags to a smaller diameter bag? Are the bottoms of the bag secured on straight? If you didn't change your rear bags then the [email protected] pressure shouldn't change at all


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

alankitzmiller said:


> 50 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that doesn't look right at all. Air up a little and try to take a picture of what the bags look like. If you have air lift I had a problem at first where the bag was wrinkled instead of folding inside. Hard to explain but take a picture


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay I'll get that picture in a little I'm at work right now. I didn't touch anything with the bags though which really doesn't make sense. 

It's the Firestone kit from AAC


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

that is odd. I have the firestone rears also and the height you posted as 100 is mine around 60ish.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

I could see something being clogged but for it to be both lines is a bit odd. I'm scared of blowing a bag :/


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's all I have now, it's pouring out there now


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> Here's all I have now, it's pouring out there now


If your firestone rears worked on your previous management then i would assume it is your ecu. Did you calibrate it again after removing the flow control?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

alankitzmiller said:


> 100 lbs


hmm you def have some issues with ecu,
in this pic i have around 80-90 psi in the bags,i actually never had to go any higher pressure than that, only time when my pressure was around 100 at ride height is when i had 3 big people in the back seat,and full trunk of junk. and its the same firestone 7076 rears that youhave
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5093/5521538056_cf8d5347e3_z.jpg[/img] IMG_8942 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

also did you bolt down top of your rear bags to the body? if not, possibly your top mounts came out from the spring nipple and bag is not sitting straight causing less lift at higher psi.
in the picture looks like your bag is all crooked.
jock up rear of your car,release all the air from the bags,and in manual mode inflate them to like 20 ish psi and by hand force the bag to fold over rear bottom brackets. and make sure top is in place as well.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay I got everything figured out, really just a dumb mistake on my part. I'll explain it later when I get to a computer


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

alankitzmiller said:


> Okay I got everything figured out, really just a dumb mistake on my part. I'll explain it later when I get to a computer


:thumbup: good to hear and **** happens


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm continuing to have an issue with my v2! After the system was installed and calibrated the system worked fine for the first day or so. Now, I am getting a "not tuned" message when I go for my presets and the car won't rise on start either. The system has been recalibrate multiple times and will work or a little afterwards, however, once the car has been shut off for a few hours I am getting the same error message. I have checked the fuses and everything seems to be wired correctly. I currently have the ignition wire connected to the "fan fuse" which only gets power when the ignition is on! Can anyone help me out!?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

JR20thAE said:


> I'm continuing to have an issue with my v2! After the system was installed and calibrated the system worked fine for the first day or so. Now, I am getting a "not tuned" message when I go for my presets and the car won't rise on start either. The system has been recalibrate multiple times and will work or a little afterwards, however, once the car has been shut off for a few hours I am getting the same error message. I have checked the fuses and everything seems to be wired correctly. I currently have the ignition wire connected to the "fan fuse" which only gets power when the ignition is on! Can anyone help me out!?!?


Sent you a PM :thumbup:


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

JR20thAE said:


> I'm continuing to have an issue with my v2! After the system was installed and calibrated the system worked fine for the first day or so. Now, I am getting a "not tuned" message when I go for my presets and the car won't rise on start either. The system has been recalibrate multiple times and will work or a little afterwards, however, once the car has been shut off for a few hours I am getting the same error message. I have checked the fuses and everything seems to be wired correctly. I currently have the ignition wire connected to the "fan fuse" which only gets power when the ignition is on! Can anyone help me out!?!?


Yeah mine does this and the compressors won't turn on, still waiting on an e-mail......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Doc42 said:


> Yeah mine does this and the compressors won't turn on, still waiting on an e-mail......


Have you tried emailing me? I would be happy to help. :beer:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Have you tried emailing me? I would be happy to help. :beer:


Once again that's the customer service everyone likes to see :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

looks like i will be picking one of these up. elevel just wont work on the Golf R  anyone switch from accuair to the v2, thoughts on the differences?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> looks like i will be picking one of these up. elevel just wont work on the Golf R  anyone switch from accuair to the v2, thoughts on the differences?


whoa.. how come? not getting an R but interested to hear why


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

I never had e level but now that I have this working this **** rules. It goes straight to my presets pretty much exact every time. And as long as you aren't an idiot and know your pressures you shouldn't really need the leveling sensors imo


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

choey said:


> whoa.. how come? not getting an R but interested to hear why


there is just no easy way to mount the sensors. the awd system and muffler really limit space in the back. and up front with the sways and tierods, any easy mounting point would get hit anytime i made a sharp turn. It could be done, but i would have to leave my car for a while and it would require fabricating and cutting, not to mention the extra cost of the labor and parts. all of which i want to avoid with a brand new 35k car. I could go switchspeed but i really like the idea of presets.



alankitzmiller said:


> I never had e level but now that I have this working this **** rules. It goes straight to my presets pretty much exact every time. And as long as you aren't an idiot and know your pressures you shouldn't really need the leveling sensors imo


thanks for the mini-review :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

^ yea. after looking under that car i can def say that the rear mainly, would be a nightmare for the sensors. the angle and space around the rear LCAs, in relation to the rear axles, rear dif, muffler is ridiculous


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

blue bags said:


> ^ yea. after looking under that car i can def say that the rear mainly, would be a nightmare for the sensors. the angle and space around the rear LCAs, in relation to the rear axles, rear dif, muffler is ridiculous


yea that was bad, front seemed pretty retarded too.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok so I'm done wiring everything just waiting to put in the struts. This v2 was really easy to install and the stinger relay was a good choice for my dual compressors!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

blue bags said:


> ^ yea. after looking under that car i can def say that the rear mainly, would be a nightmare for the sensors. the angle and space around the rear LCAs, in relation to the rear axles, rear dif, muffler is ridiculous


Is there really that much less clearance than a MkV R32?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> Ok so I'm done wiring everything just waiting to put in the struts. This v2 was really easy to install and the stinger relay was a good choice for my dual compressors!


Clean setup.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Is there really that much less clearance than a MkV R32?


never been under a mkv r so i cant say


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

07silverbullet said:


> Once again that's the customer service everyone likes to see :thumbup: :thumbup:


even Jeremy at AutoLift was quick, awesome and a pleasure. A+++


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

JR20thAE said:


> I'm continuing to have an issue with my v2! After the system was installed and calibrated the system worked fine for the first day or so. Now, I am getting a "not tuned" message when I go for my presets and the car won't rise on start either. The system has been recalibrate multiple times and will work or a little afterwards, however, once the car has been shut off for a few hours I am getting the same error message. I have checked the fuses and everything seems to be wired correctly. I currently have the ignition wire connected to the "fan fuse" which only gets power when the ignition is on! Can anyone help me out!?!?


Def a power issue.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Clean setup.


Thanks will, thanks for all the awesome customer support as well! I'll post pics when my bags are on.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> Thanks will, thanks for all the awesome customer support as well! I'll post pics when my bags are on.


No problem 

I'm looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

20vtVdubb said:


> Def a power issue.


He is a friend of mine and has it hooked up the same way I do. I have no problems. :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Mildly interested in just the e-level addition as I have SS so you have PM. 

I would go to a new shop, a few days fab work to mount four sensors? Hell you could drive it here, we could install it, do a J and drive home faster than that. 



Dutchmastr9 said:


> there is just no easy way to mount the sensors. the awd system and muffler really limit space in the back. and up front with the sways and tierods, any easy mounting point would get hit anytime i made a sharp turn. It could be done, but i would have to leave my car for a while and it would require fabricating and cutting, not to mention the extra cost of the labor and parts. all of which i want to avoid with a brand new 35k car. I could go switchspeed but i really like the idea of presets.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the mini-review :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The new AutoPilot V2 deal is in full effect :thumbup:

Save $250.00 when you get a full kit with the V2.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

V2s are in stock


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

JR20thAE said:


> I'm continuing to have an issue with my v2! After the system was installed and calibrated the system worked fine for the first day or so. Now, I am getting a "not tuned" message when I go for my presets and the car won't rise on start either. The system has been recalibrate multiple times and will work or a little afterwards, however, once the car has been shut off for a few hours I am getting the same error message. I have checked the fuses and everything seems to be wired correctly. I currently have the ignition wire connected to the "fan fuse" which only gets power when the ignition is on! Can anyone help me out!?!?


I had this prob and jeremy sent me out another manifold and that fixed the issue. You also want to make sure that its a direct to the battery. I know other people run it like that but just to be safe to give the system the right power.

My V2 system has been working like $$$ perfectly. Love it!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

20vtVdubb said:


> I had this prob and jeremy sent me out another manifold and that fixed the issue. You also want to make sure that its a direct to the battery. I know other people run it like that but just to be safe to give the system the right power.
> 
> My V2 system has been working like $$$ perfectly. Love it!:thumbup::thumbup:



You talking about the ground going directly to the battery?


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)

Put the V2 in a MK5 GTI, most simple, cleanest, and best layed out management to date!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

JR20thAE said:


> I'm continuing to have an issue with my v2! After the system was installed and calibrated the system worked fine for the first day or so. Now, I am getting a "not tuned" message when I go for my presets and the car won't rise on start either. The system has been recalibrate multiple times and will work or a little afterwards, however, once the car has been shut off for a few hours I am getting the same error message. I have checked the fuses and everything seems to be wired correctly. I currently have the ignition wire connected to the "fan fuse" which only gets power when the ignition is on! Can anyone help me out!?!?


Are you running a single or dual compressor setup?


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

warmstew said:


> Put the V2 in a MK5 GTI, most simple, cleanest, and best layed out management to date!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


How would you rate it's performance/accuracy/consistency?


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

warmstew said:


> Put the V2 in a MK5 GTI, most simple, cleanest, and best layed out management to date!
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


That's a compliment to the guys at Airlift! :thumbup:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Doc42 said:


> You talking about the ground going directly to the battery?


Power directly to the battery.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Ordered my v2 yesterday. Can't wait. :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Monkeykungfu said:


> How would you rate it's performance/accuracy/consistency?


its good. just remember its air ride its not always going to be perfect


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> its good. just remember its air ride its not always going to be perfect


If you want near perfect and are OCD about it get e-level :thumbup: If you are fine with being a bit off then V2 is a cheaper almost as good alternative :thumbup:


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Ordered my v2 yesterday. Can't wait. :heart: :thumbup:


You won't be disappointed. I love my V2, install was cake!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Are you running a single or dual compressor setup?


He's running dual 400's. He got a new manifold the other day and it's been working fine. But the original manifold worked ok for the first day or two as well. Hopefully it was just a manifold issue


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> You won't be disappointed. I love my V2, install was cake!


:thumbup: I'll probabaly put it in the same day. Just have to take out my v1.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

can someone (maybe from airlift) send me a picture of a controller taken apart, or how to take it apart? I am trying to make something


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bryangb said:


> He's running dual 400's. He got a new manifold the other day and it's been working fine. But the original manifold worked ok for the first day or two as well. Hopefully it was just a manifold issue


 Hopefully the new one will work out better for him :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Get mine today.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Get mine today.


 GTFO and install it then...


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

choey said:


> GTFO and install it then...


  Saturday bro.


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)

Monkeykungfu said:


> How would you rate it's performance/accuracy/consistency?


 had the fastest air out/up for 3/8s line. 

Two best features 
-rise on start 
-leak detection with auto air up


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Just drove 2 hours home with v2 loved it


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

I am having an issue but Jeremy from airlift is sending out a new manifold tomorrow. 

I was having my compressors kick on every time the car is turned on and every time I air up regardless of tank pressure (min 115 max 160) if I air up and it drops only a few pounds the compressors will usually turn on 90% of the time, same with startup. I am running dual compressors and a distribution block.

I will update when i get the new manifold is in. Other than this small annoyance I Love V2 and airlift has amazing service.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> I am having an issue but Jeremy from airlift is sending out a new manifold tomorrow.
> 
> I was having my compressors kick on every time the car is turned on and every time I air up regardless of tank pressure (min 115 max 160) if I air up and it drops only a few pounds the compressors will usually turn on 90% of the time, same with startup. I am running dual compressors and a distribution block.
> 
> I will update when i get the new manifold is in. Other than this small annoyance I Love V2 and airlift has amazing service.


 Mine does this as well. 

Anytime I send any amount of air to a bag the compressor automatically kicks on to fill the tank to 150psi. Even if the tank pressure only drops to 130 the compressor will still kick on and refill the tank. I have the minimum set to 110. Compressor also turns on whenever I start the car. I do not mind this as starting my drive with a full tank is a plus to me. 

Is this a problem with the manifold?


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah same problem here.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

here too


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Mine does this as well.
> 
> Anytime I send any amount of air to a bag the compressor automatically kicks on to fill the tank to 150psi. Even if the tank pressure only drops to 130 the compressor will still kick on and refill the tank. I have the minimum set to 110. Compressor also turns on whenever I start the car. I do not mind this as starting my drive with a full tank is a plus to me.
> 
> Is this a problem with the manifold?





SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> yeah same problem here.





alankitzmiller said:


> here too


 And this is why i wait until the product is tested before buying anything.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

when I air up in preset mode my compressors turn on regardless of tank psi.

Is this normal?


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> when I air up in preset mode my compressors turn on regardless of tank psi.
> 
> Is this normal?


 It seems like this problem is only occuring with dual compressors?


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope i have a single 400


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> And this is why i wait until the product is tested before buying anything.


 It doesn't bother me or Hirt anything. Probably wouldn't go through the trouble of getting a new manifold to fix it. Besides I'd rather them run for 30 seconds every once on a while then not at all.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

and for the record it only does it when I go to a preset where it lifts all corners. not everytime I put air in the bags


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Not what I want to hear. Plan on installing mine Saturday.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

They'll run for 30 seconds. You'll be alright.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm running a single 444. 

It really doesn't bother me. Just curious if it's supposed to operate like that?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm running duel 400c's and I'm NOT having this problem. 

I do keep popping the in line 30amp fuse before the main relay though. Swapped compressors around to see if its a faulty compressor causing the fuse to blow? 

All wiring is correct. Nice solders with shrink tubing and wired exactly as it should be based on the updated wiring diagram.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

VR6VR6 said:


> I'm running duel 400c's and I'm NOT having this problem.
> 
> I do keep popping the in line 30amp fuse before the main relay though. Swapped compressors around to see if its a faulty compressor causing the fuse to blow?
> 
> All wiring is correct. Nice solders with shrink tubing and wired exactly as it should be based on the updated wiring diagram.


 Well I can tell you what your problem is haha, you are trying to pull 50A through a 30A fuse. You will need a 30A (or 40A even depending on the specs, I can look it up tomorrow but I'm on my phone right now) fuse for each compressor, you can't run both compressors through a single 30A fuse, if you want to run only 1 fuse I recommend an 80A fuse


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

I can live with it I was just wondering if it's happening to anyone else. Plus a full tank means more time to play!


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any possible way to take the controller apart to clean it ? There has been something under the screen of mine since day one and it's starting to bug me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

warmstew said:


> -leak detection with auto air up


 can you explain this? Not sure I've heard this


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

VR6VR6 said:


> I'm running duel 400c's and I'm NOT having this problem.
> 
> I do keep popping the in line 30amp fuse before the main relay though. Swapped compressors around to see if its a faulty compressor causing the fuse to blow?
> 
> All wiring is correct. Nice solders with shrink tubing and wired exactly as it should be based on the updated wiring diagram.





MechEngg said:


> Well I can tell you what your problem is haha, you are trying to pull 50A through a 30A fuse. You will need a 30A (or 40A even depending on the specs, I can look it up tomorrow but I'm on my phone right now) fuse for each compressor, you can't run both compressors through a single 30A fuse, if you want to run only 1 fuse I recommend an 80A fuse


 Alright as i assumed each compressor is drawing 26A according to the spec sheet. BUT this rating is at 13.8V. If you run the compressor at 12V you are pulling 30A. Fuses are usually manufactured with a +-3-5% factor which means that the 30A fuse could really be 28-32 amps which would pop the fuse right away. 

YOU SHOULD BE USING A 40 AMP FUSE PER COMPRESSOR


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I went to a single 80a fuse and a Stinger 80a relay. LOVE IT. Cleans things up as well. may help ya'll with two compressors.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Alright as i assumed each compressor is drawing 26A according to the spec sheet. BUT this rating is at 13.8V. If you run the compressor at 12V you are pulling 30A. Fuses are usually manufactured with a +-3-5% factor which means that the 30A fuse could really be 28-32 amps which would pop the fuse right away.
> 
> YOU SHOULD BE USING A 40 AMP FUSE PER COMPRESSOR


 I'm using a 30amp fuse PER compressor... The kit came with 30amp fuses and the compressor clearly says 30amp on the label. 

Where I split the power to go to each relay, the fuze is inline right after the split. Only one of them is blowing which makes me think my ground is okay.... because if it were a bad ground it would be blowing both fuses.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> I went to a single 80a fuse and a Stinger 80a relay. LOVE IT. Cleans things up as well. may help ya'll with two compressors.


 This is my favorite way to go about this for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

cmcelroy09 said:


> Any possible way to take the controller apart to clean it ? There has been something under the screen of mine since day one and it's starting to bug me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 If you get this can you send it to me too? I asked a couple days ago too but no answer


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

VR6VR6 said:


> I'm using a 30amp fuse PER compressor... The kit came with 30amp fuses and the compressor clearly says 30amp on the label.
> 
> Where I split the power to go to each relay, the fuze is inline right after the split. Only one of them is blowing which makes me think my ground is okay.... because if it were a bad ground it would be blowing both fuses.


 And i am telling you that a 30 amp fuse is NOT LARGE ENOUGH. I do electrical designs as well as my air and fluid mechanics for work and i am guaranteeing that a 30A will not be enough in 99% of all cases mentioned here unless you do something to consistently keep the voltage output in the trunk at 13.8V


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> And i am telling you that a 30 amp fuse is NOT LARGE ENOUGH. I do electrical designs as well as my air and fluid mechanics for work and i am guaranteeing that a 30A will not be enough in 99% of all cases mentioned here unless you do something to consistently keep the voltage output in the trunk at 13.8V


 So you're recommending I change to 40amp fuses? 
I appreciate the help. I realize you know more about this than I do.. I was just making sure I was being clear about my setup 

Its odd they would send 30amp fuses with the kit if 30amp fuses aren't adequate.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

VR6VR6 said:


> So you're recommending I change to 40amp fuses?
> I appreciate the help. I realize you know more about this than I do.. I was just making sure I was being clear about my setup
> 
> Its odd they would send 30amp fuses with the kit if 30amp fuses aren't adequate.


 Yeah no worries. I would definitely recommend a 40A fuse. 

What size of wire are you running to the back? Did you just run a single wire and then branch it off to each relay in the trunk?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Every now and then if I leave my car at height when I park it. I come out and it shows the front right bag has 250 psi in and when I hit the preset again it let's out some air not sure if it really has that much psi in it or it's just something whacked when I turn it on. The front right doesn't look like it is raised up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270698355540?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

And an 80a inline to feed it and you will be much happier.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Yeah no worries. I would definitely recommend a 40A fuse.
> 
> What size of wire are you running to the back? Did you just run a single wire and then branch it off to each relay in the trunk?


Good deal. 

I had stereo equipment before I got air... so I just ditched the amp/sub and used the 8 gauge power and ground I had. I then split that into two 10g that go to the relays. The connections are all soldered and wrapped with shrink tubing. Everything is nice and clean. 

Thanks for your help.




arethirdytwo said:


> This
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270698355540?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> And an 80a inline to feed it and you will be much happier.




I may swap to this soon.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

8 gauge should work, just don't plan on running a big system too and you should be fine. I love when people solder and heat shrink, makes it just that much nicer looking :heart:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> 8 gauge should work, just don't plan on running a big system too and you should be fine. I love when people solder and heat shrink, makes it just that much nicer looking :heart:


I'm 27 and I didn't know how to solder. My dad and I pulled all the wiring out, did some trimming, wrapped in wire loom. He taught me how to solder and use the shrink tubing. It felt awesome... my dad and I haven't always been close but we're closer than ever. Glad my VW can bring us together! :thumbup:


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> If you get this can you send it to me too? I asked a couple days ago too but no answer


Sure thing


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

VR6VR6 said:


> I'm 27 and I didn't know how to solder. My dad and I pulled all the wiring out, did some trimming, wrapped in wire loom. He taught me how to solder and use the shrink tubing. It felt awesome... my dad and I haven't always been close but we're closer than ever. Glad my VW can bring us together! :thumbup:


A real love story :laugh:

Same thing for me except it started when i was 6 years old :laugh:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

choey said:


> Every now and then if I leave my car at height when I park it. I come out and it shows the front right bag has 250 psi in and when I hit the preset again it let's out some air not sure if it really has that much psi in it or it's just something whacked when I turn it on. The front right doesn't look like it is raised up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hey Joe, i remember when you were picking car up it did that once too, i think you need to contact guys at bagridersor or airlift directly and see if they could exchange your valve block/ecu. from 5 or so v2's that i have installed before yours that was the first time i saw something like that.
i think its a faulty pressure sender inside that block for the right front,because pressure in the bag stays the same, its the reading is going off limit.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> hey Joe, i remember when you were picking car up it did that once too, i think you need to contact guys at bagridersor or airlift directly and see if they could exchange your valve block/ecu. from 5 or so v2's that i have installed before yours that was the first time i saw something like that.
> i think its a faulty pressure sender inside that block for the right front,because pressure in the bag stays the same, its the reading is going off limit.


Yeah I'm going to get in contact with airlift. It happened tonight after airing up it showed about 70psi in the front right then I was driving looked down and it was at 250 lol I hit my preset it didn't let any air or add any just corrected the pressure back to 70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

choey said:


> Yeah I'm going to get in contact with airlift. It happened tonight after airing up it showed about 70psi in the front right then I was driving looked down and it was at 250 lol I hit my preset it didn't let any air or add any just corrected the pressure back to 70
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your first issue is riding at 70 psi. :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I just want to throw out an idea here, it might be the internal wiring for the pressure sensor. Most pressure sensors have a built in fault to read max pressure when the power is disconnected from it instead of reading 0. It is for the fact that it will set off a question in the users head that something might be overpressurized and to check the system rather than to just assume it is zero and not pressurized and they will just fix it later.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> you're first issue is riding at 70 psi. :laugh:


Lol i just got it still got to get used to it and find the perfect height! Plus the roads were I work are terrible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> I just want to throw out an idea here, it might be the internal wiring for the pressure sensor. Most pressure sensors have a built in fault to read max pressure when the power is disconnected from it instead of reading 0. It is for the fact that it will set off a question in the users head that something might be overpressurized and to check the system rather than to just assume it is zero and not pressurized and they will just fix it later.


Good to know, but yesterday when I was driving after seeing at 70 when I started it shot all the way up to 250 out of no whwre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

choey said:


> Good to know, but yesterday when I was driving after seeing at 70 when I started it shot all the way up to 250 out of no whwre
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Precisely. That means that the power wire is probably loose on the sensor. It doesn't change the pressure, just when that power wire is disconnected it shoots up to 250 (max pressure) and then when the power wire reconnects itself it reads properly again


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Snapped a picture while driving it doesn't dump any air when I hit the preset just corrects the pressure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> Precisely. That means that the power wire is probably loose on the sensor. It doesn't change the pressure, just when that power wire is disconnected it shoots up to 250 (max pressure) and then when the power wire reconnects itself it reads properly again


I talked to the guys at airlift he said it seems like the sensor is bad. He was going to talk to another engineer and then call me back. Thanks for explaining that for me how that works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Is that peeling on the top by the third preset button?


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Is that peeling on the top by the third preset button?


was wondering the same thing:banghead:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Is that peeling on the top by the third preset button?


nope just **** from the fresh lottery tickets I scratched right before the picture lol


But air lift is replacing the manifold its due to a faulty pressure sensor.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Put mine in yesterday, like it very much so far. One thing I noticed is my ride height psi's are different than they were on my v1. I'm assuming that's normal?

Either way, simple to use, simple to install. A+ grade on my side, great product from Air Lift. Only thing that worries me is how easy it would be to hit the all don preset mistakenly while driving instead of hitting another one. I put it as far away from the other presets as possible just to give me peace of mind. :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

i put mine at the 8 preset and dont worry you gota double tap anyway


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

I did that once already I caught it before it dumped completely out.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> I did that once already I caught it before it dumped completely out.


I got to 0,0,0,0 going 65mph once. OOPS


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

ouch, im on steelies so i can still roll aired out, probably terrible for my drivers side axle though.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> ouch, im on steelies so i can still roll aired out, probably terrible for my drivers side axle though.


I'm rocking my oe monte carlos right now so samesies.. and yes poor axle. lol


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

got my v2 installed this weekend. I like it alot. very cool little system. :thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't even put the two together that the one fuzzy did was yours. Looks like it was put together nicely


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

alankitzmiller said:


> I don't even put the two together that the one fuzzy did was yours. Looks like it was put together nicely


yup fuzzy and jon did the install. they did an awesome job :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Any one know what this L is under the left rear number. I don't have my Manuel so I can look it up at the moment



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

If its anything like V1 it means you have a leak in between the manifold and the bag


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

My tank seems to only fill up to 172 psi even though it's set for 175. Anyone else?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Rub-ISH said:


> If its anything like V1 it means you have a leak in between the manifold and the bag


That's what I feared but when I turned the system off and back on it wasnt on anymore. I was airing up all the way when it came on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

choey said:


> That's what I feared but when I turned the system off and back on it wasnt on anymore. I was airing up all the way when it came on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey joe i guess when you come over to replace that manifold i'll look it up for the leak as well if there is one.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> My tank seems to only fill up to 172 psi even though it's set for 175. Anyone else?


I have mine set to 150 and it fills to 148.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I would assume that the few psi short is so that you can run a 175psi safety valve on the 175 setting so that you dont set off the safety valve every time you fill the tank :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have my tank max at 150. I've had it stop at 148 and 152. I doubt the system will hit it perfect everytime :beer:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

not to mention there really is no need for 175lbs of constant pressure lol


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> My tank seems to only fill up to 172 psi even though it's set for 175. Anyone else?


Its digital so its prob always going to be off a bit mine is set to 150 and its normally like 148ish when its maxed


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup: thanks dudes


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

i noticed that it'd fill to my max pressure, then drop by 2 psi right after the compressors shutoff. 
so. instead of setting my max pressure to 150, i bumped it up to 152. Now i consistently get 150 psi in my tank, after the compressors shut down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

The system has a 3 psi variance built in. So it may be +3 or -3 off of your set pressure. Nothing to worry about at all your system is working properly.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

staygold89 said:


> i noticed that it'd fill to my max pressure, then drop by 2 psi right after the compressors shutoff.


Yeah, that's what mine does.



[email protected] said:


> The system has a 3 psi variance built in. So it may be +3 or -3 off of your set pressure. Nothing to worry about at all your system is working properly.


Figured it was something like this.:thumbup: 

System is working great so far, Jeremy. :heart:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The system has a 3 psi variance built in. So it may be +3 or -3 off of your set pressure. Nothing to worry about at all your system is working properly.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The system has a 3 psi variance built in. So it may be +3 or -3 off of your set pressure. Nothing to worry about at all your system is working properly.


Most digital air pressure gauges (whether standalone or within a controller) have a pressure variance. My dakota digital gauge reads 138 when the tank is at 145.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

I am building up my airride setup in my car. 
Yesterday i placed my V2 controller in the ashtray of my MKV. Fits snuggely (after some cutting of ashtray). The ashtray lid can also still close now. 

But what i noticed is that if you look to the lcd straight on (so angle of 90 degrees) the screen is clear and not flickering. But when i am sitting against my drivers seat(driving position) i am looking to the screen under an angle. Then i see the numbers/letter flickering, like refresh rate is very low. 

Is this normal? 

Pics of mounting:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine does the same. It's a digital screen so I'm assuming it's normal. I also noticed my screen isn't completely straight across the display but it works so whatever.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Most digital air pressure gauges (whether standalone or within a controller) have a pressure variance. My dakota digital gauge reads 138 when the tank is at 145.


 It also depends on where you ground the pressure senders and the voltage of the power line.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Most digital air pressure gauges (whether standalone or within a controller) have a pressure variance. My dakota digital gauge reads 138 when the tank is at 145.


 I have a 145 pressure switch, and mine usually reads 132-136.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Mine does the same. It's a digital screen so I'm assuming it's normal. I also noticed my screen isn't completely straight across the display but it works so whatever.


 Ah ok, it doesnt really bothers me. But it would be nicer if it is a bit less  
I also have some little dust particels underneath the screen, but you can only see this when you look clear. 

Also doesnt bother me, im such an easy person :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GolfL said:


> Ah ok, it doesnt really bothers me. But it would be nicer if it is a bit less
> I also have some little dust particels underneath the screen, but you can only see this when you look clear.
> 
> Also doesnt bother me, im such an easy person :beer:


 Strange, the one we have on our shop van doesn't do that. I'm going to check in with Air Lift to see if they're aware of this.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Strange, the one we have on our shop van doesn't do that. I'm going to check in with Air Lift to see if they're aware of this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Mine does the same. It's a digital screen so I'm assuming it's normal. I also noticed my screen isn't completely straight across the display but it works so whatever.


 Also mine does it. And the screen is a bit crooked too. But it's not a big deal


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

GolfL said:


> I also have some little dust particels underneath the screen, but you can only see this when you look clear.


 Same. Does anyone know how to take apart the controller to clean it?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

GolfL said:


> Then i see the numbers/letter flickering, like refresh rate is very low.


 i noticed on few controllers that if you set color to reds( close to mk5-6 illumination) it will flickr more ,but in blue colors it doesn't do it at all.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have my screen on the red scale and I've had no issues with flickering :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> i noticed on few controllers that if you set color to reds( close to mk5-6 illumination) it will flickr more ,but in blue colors it doesn't do it at all.


 Perhaps this relates to why we haven't experienced the flickering on our shop car..


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Perhaps this relates to why we haven't experienced the flickering on our shop car..


 Tried this, set backlight to blue. 

It is less, but it is still there! Strange thing is that if you are in "settings" tab you dont have the flickering. Only when you are in preset/manual mode (when you see the pressures).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GolfL said:


> Tried this, set backlight to blue.
> 
> It is less, but it is still there! Strange thing is that if you are in "settings" tab you dont have the flickering. Only when you are in preset/manual mode (when you see the pressures).


 That's weird. I'm waiting to hear back form Air Lift on this. :beer:


----------



## wannabeEuro (Nov 11, 2004)

*ignition fuse question*

v2 wiring, which fuse could I use to connect the 16gauge pink wire to switched power. 04 r32 

Thanks, 
Dave 

Figured it out, borrowed a multimeter and tapped the pink wire into the ABS(5A) fuse


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lately, my compressor kicking on whenever I fill the bags with any amount of air has become annoying. I have max/min set at 150/110 but the tank never gets that low. 

Example: I'm at ride height and the tank is at 150psi. I put some air in the front bags to get over a speed bump which drops the tank to 140psi. The compressor turns on even though it's no where close to the 110 minimum. 

I'm guessing it's a problem with my manifold? Two of my friends are wired the exact same as me and do not have this issue so I don't think it's a problem on my end.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Lately, my compressor kicking on whenever I fill the bags with any amount of air has become annoying. I have max/min set at 150/110 but the tank never gets that low.
> 
> Example: I'm at ride height and the tank is at 150psi. I put some air in the front bags to get over a speed bump which drops the tank to 140psi. The compressor turns on even though it's no where close to the 110 minimum.
> 
> I'm guessing it's a problem with my manifold? Two of my friends are wired the exact same as me and do not have this issue so I don't think it's a problem on my end.


 if you look back a page or two there are a lot of us with that issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Guys.........If you are experiencing an issue with a V2 PLEASE contact us directly so we can get you taken care of!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Guys.........If you are experiencing an issue with a V2 PLEASE contact us directly so we can get you taken care of!


 This. 

AirLift has an excellent tech support line :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Guys.........If you are experiencing an issue with a V2 PLEASE contact us directly so we can get you taken care of!


 Is there a specific email I can contact?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Is there a specific email I can contact?


 [email protected]


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Lately, my compressor kicking on whenever I fill the bags with any amount of air has become annoying. I have max/min set at 150/110 but the tank never gets that low.
> 
> Example: I'm at ride height and the tank is at 150psi. I put some air in the front bags to get over a speed bump which drops the tank to 140psi. The compressor turns on even though it's no where close to the 110 minimum.
> 
> I'm guessing it's a problem with my manifold? Two of my friends are wired the exact same as me and do not have this issue so I don't think it's a problem on my end.


 Thankfully I have yet to experience this. Only thing is the compressor will turn on after I turn the car on even if the tank is at like 135 psi (I have the minimum set to 120). I think this was discussed a few pages back as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Forget what I said. Just saw it happen first hand.


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Same with mine on the compressor. Also having an issue when airing the rear out. It will let down to 30 psi where I have it set, and then continue down to zero, air back up to ride height(42psi), back down to 30. I've been shutting the car off when it hits 30 the first time, but it's getting kind of annoying. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Dan, run thru the calibration again that should solve that.


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Tried it a couple of times, and same scenario.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

My only thought is the pressure sensor refresh rate through the ECU is too jumpy or not filtered enough (too high or low a refresh rate) that it senses a sudden jump in pressure and kicks on the compressor because it thinks there is a big leak in the tank or something. 

I think Airlift might need to do a small software upgrade on these initial units if that is the problem.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> My only thought is the pressure sensor refresh rate through the ECU is too jumpy or not filtered enough (too high or low a refresh rate) that it senses a sudden jump in pressure and kicks on the compressor because it thinks there is a big leak in the tank or something.
> 
> I think Airlift might need to do a small software upgrade on these initial units if that is the problem.


 probably but its going to blow having to send my manifold in especially since i have to drive my car every day :/ ill just ride it out


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope not to have the same problem once I finish installing the bags. Although I opted for a kill switch so I can turn the compressor off when I don't want it on.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

vdubb3dan said:


> Tried it a couple of times, and same scenario.


 Contact Jeremy at AirLift directly for tech support // [email protected] :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> probably but its going to blow having to send my manifold in especially since i have to drive my car every day :/ ill just ride it out


 this. car's my daily so it'd be tough to not have it.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Jeremy sent me out a new manifold with a return shipping paid box for my old one... Can't speak highly enough about dealing with him/airlift. They are going to diagnose my manifold so hopefully it will solve this for everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

luke wl. said:


> Jeremy sent me out a new manifold with a return shipping paid box for my old one... Can't speak highly enough about dealing with him/airlift. They are going to diagnose my manifold so hopefully it will solve this for everyone.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> Jeremy sent me out a new manifold with a return shipping paid box for my old one... Can't speak highly enough about dealing with him/airlift. They are going to diagnose my manifold so hopefully it will solve this for everyone.


 Sick! :thumbup: 

Air Lift. :heart:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

So I just installed my air-ride last weekend (Airlift components all around) and I'm having problems getting my Presets to work. The system works fine in manual mode, but when I try to get it to hit presets it won't. It only gives me the "STOPPED / FAILED" message. If I fill the bags and then hit a preset it will air down to them, but it won't fill up to them from when I'm parked.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

You calibrate it?


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

tmg1991 said:


> You calibrate it?


 Yeah, I've ran the calibration a couple of times. I'm gonna read back through all the manuals and see if maybe I missed something.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wRek said:


> Yeah, I've ran the calibration a couple of times. I'm gonna read back through all the manuals and see if maybe I missed something.


 Give us a call on Monday, we might be able to help out :thumbup:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Give us a call on Monday, we might be able to help out :thumbup:


 I really appreciate it, I think because of time zones I may not be able to call while I'm around my car. I work 7am -4pm west coast time. But I will try to call anyway and maybe you can talk me through it. I'm not allowed to bring my cell phone to work because I have a camera phone, so I'll have to see if I can call from a work phone. :banghead: 

Thanks again.:beer:


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope these issues are cleared up this time next year when I am shopping


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

My problem is still unresolved. I've re-read the manuals and run the calibration multiple times. My car will air down to presets but won't air up to presets.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wRek said:


> My problem is still unresolved. I've re-read the manuals and run the calibration multiple times. My car will air down to presets but won't air up to presets.


 Give us a call tomorrow morning. We can help you out.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Strange, the one we have on our shop van doesn't do that. I'm going to check in with Air Lift to see if they're aware of this.



Will, did you had any reply from Airlift about this ? (flickering of the screen)


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Does the V2 manifold have to be mounted upright or can it be mounted on its side?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> Does the V2 manifold have to be mounted upright or can it be mounted on its side?


It can be mounted both ways I believe.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Give us a call tomorrow morning. We can help you out.


Sorry for not calling yet, I've had a really busy work week and found out today that I'm working all weekend too. I work on a base and can't have a camera phone at work, and where I work I don't get service anyway so I just leave my phone in my car during the day.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wRek said:


> Sorry for not calling yet, I've had a really busy work week and found out today that I'm working all weekend too. I work on a base and can't have a camera phone at work, and where I work I don't get service anyway so I just leave my phone in my car during the day.


You've got a PM :thumbup:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You've got a PM :thumbup:


I got a PM from you, but when I open it there is no content.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> Does the V2 manifold have to be mounted upright or can it be mounted on its side?


Doesn't matter :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wRek said:


> I got a PM from you, but when I open it there is no content.


Sorry about that, I'll resend it.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

While at SOWO, Air Lift had the new software update done to my V2 management. Fixed the issue where compressor will turn on when you turn the key even if the tank is just about full. Only thing it didn't fix was airing the car up to ride height after the car sits, the compressor will still turn on even if it doesn't get below my tank minimum.

My only complaint was after all this, my right front bag was leaking the entire trip home. Thought maybe I needed to cut the ends of the airline and reinsert into the manifold. Front right bag still leaks a tad from what I see and my rear has a nice leak on it now. Leaving on a business trip until next month so I'll probably deal with that headache when I get back.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah mine always runs when I turn my car on. It started happening ALL the time once my 2nd compressor was added


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

choey said:


> Yeah mine always runs when I turn my car on. It started happening ALL the time once my 2nd compressor was added


what relay do you have?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

choey said:


> Yeah mine always runs when I turn my car on. It started happening ALL the time once my 2nd compressor was added


The new update gets rid of that issue. I haven't had the compressors kick on with the key once since Jeff updated it. I've just been dealing with the leaks.  :banghead:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> what relay do you have?


Running the 80stinger it was wired up from
The diagram that was posted in here I believe. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> The new update gets rid of that issue. I haven't had the compressors kick on with the key once since Jeff updated it. I've just been dealing with the leaks.  :banghead:


What version is the new update?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

choey said:


> What version is the new update?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know the version but it's the only one they've had.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a shipping label to ship my manifold to Airlift to be reprogrammed. I've just been lazy :facepalm:

Next week I'll probably send it out so I can have the car drive able for the weekend. Hopefully it fixes my issue of the compressor kicking on all the time :beer::beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I have a shipping label to ship my manifold to Airlift to be reprogrammed. I've just been lazy :facepalm:
> 
> Next week I'll probably send it out so I can have the car drive able for the weekend. Hopefully it fixes my issue of the compressor kicking on all the time :beer::beer:


It will. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I may have to look into this more I just got a replacement manifold from them a month ago and I'm not sure if it's updated or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

choey said:


> I may have to look into this more I just got a replacement manifold from them a month ago and I'm not sure if it's updated or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, is it working properly? If so, you don't need it. :beer::beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

bryangb said:


> Well, is it working properly? If so, you don't need it. :beer::beer:


Everything works great it made me realize how terrible my last manifold was lol. But it does always kick the compressors on when I start the car no matter the tank pressure.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

choey said:


> Everything works great it made me realize how terrible my last manifold was lol. But it does always kick the compressors on when I start the car no matter the tank pressure.


 That's strange.. do you have one or two compressors?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That's strange.. do you have one or two compressors?


 I am running 2 compressors now. The last 2 days it hasnt kicked on all the time, but the week before every time I turned the key it would fire up the compressors even to fill the tank like 5 psi


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> While at SOWO, Air Lift had the new software update done to my V2 management. Fixed the issue where compressor will turn on when you turn the key even if the tank is just about full. Only thing it didn't fix was airing the car up to ride height after the car sits, the compressor will still turn on even if it doesn't get below my tank minimum.
> 
> My only complaint was after all this, my right front bag was leaking the entire trip home. Thought maybe I needed to cut the ends of the airline and reinsert into the manifold. Front right bag still leaks a tad from what I see and my rear has a nice leak on it now. Leaving on a business trip until next month so I'll probably deal with that headache when I get back.


 i talked to the airlift guys at sowo also. they offered to flash it for me but i wasn't able to get my car into the show. they gave me a number to call after the show but i had no service in helen.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Does the V2 turn off automatically the compressor if the battery drops to a critical voltage? Sometimes I have the compressor running with the engine turned off...


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Piso said:


> Does the V2 turn off automatically the compressor if the battery drops to a critical voltage? Sometimes I have the compressor running with the engine turned off...


 Not sure but when I was running single compressor I would let it run and never had any problems. Now that I have 2 I wont let it go with the car not running


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Piso said:


> Does the V2 turn off automatically the compressor if the battery drops to a critical voltage? Sometimes I have the compressor running with the engine turned off...


 
I would assume that you should put the main relay connected to a switched power signal instead of a constant so it will only run with key-on position.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

I did, but you can have the key in key-on position even with the motor turned off...


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

If you let it run long enough of course it will kill the battery


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, I know. But I also know that accuair turns the compressor off if the battery reaches a critical voltage. I just wanted to know if the V2 acts the same way...


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

for two 440s to drain your battery enough to not start they will have to inflate more than a 7 gallon tank from 0 to 150 and yu can get away with that... regardless there is no need to have them run that long ive used mine for a while like that when i was testing the system out and checking for leaks... you can always buy a yellow top  i just bought mine


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Piso said:


> Yes, I know. But I also know that accuair turns the compressor off if the battery reaches a critical voltage. I just wanted to know if the V2 acts the same way...


 No, the V2 doesn't have this feature.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So if I wire the v2 to a non constant wire it will turn off and stay off compressors and all, without randomly kicking back on on the garage? 

Or better yet what has to be done to ensure the compressors aren't draining my 280$ Odyssey fmj battery? Install an inline kill switch for both compressors, that I can just flip off when the display shows the tank full?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So if I wire the v2 to a non constant wire it will turn off and stay off compressors and all, without randomly kicking back on on the garage?


 Correct. I'm not sure any other way you would want it run, or if the install manual tells you otherwise. Running the compressor to a constant power seems like a great way to cause an issue down the line as it can run and run and run when you don't need it to or if you aren't around (premature failure). Either have a hand switch to turn it off if it is on constant power feed (more effort to remember to turn it off all the time) or just run it to a switched power so it will never accidentally run (possibly constantly if you have a leak) in your garage. This is a basic automotive thing, but just applies to this instance of air ride and not specific to only the V2 system. 

Will, just ordered up some front bags last night for the project. Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

And the ecu will be fine wired to a switched power source? As in presets and settings I mean.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mannythechamp said:


> for two 440s to drain your battery enough to not start they will have to inflate more than a 7 gallon tank from 0 to 150 and yu can get away with that... regardless there is no need to have them run that long ive used mine for a while like that when i was testing the system out and checking for leaks... you can always buy a yellow top  i just bought mine


 You sure about this? With my 3 OB2's running it takes maybe 20 seconds for my battery to reach critical level, and the OB2's are more efficient at filling tanks (yes i realize they draw more amperage yada yada but in total they take less battery power to fill up X gallons)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> You sure about this? With my 3 OB2's running it takes maybe 20 seconds for my battery to reach critical level, and the OB2's are more efficient at filling tanks (yes i realize they draw more amperage yada yada but in total they take less battery power to fill up X gallons)


 So pretty much with my Odyssey dry cell, and if I turn the car on and let it idle while I fill the tank my battery should not come close to critical level right?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So pretty much with my Odyssey dry cell, and if I turn the car on and let it idle while I fill the tank my battery should not come close to critical level right?


 If your car is idling while you fill the tank you will not reach critical level with a stock alternator (90 or 120A) UNLESS you are running 2/3 OB2's. With 2 OB2's you will need at least a 120A alternator. With 3 i would recommend a 250A running/150A idle alternator.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> If your car is idling while you fill the tank you will not reach critical level with a stock alternator (90 or 120A) UNLESS you are running 2/3 OB2's. With 2 OB2's you will need at least a 120A alternator. With 3 i would recommend a 250A running/150A idle alternator.


 Lol ok. I'm gonna be using 1-2 compressors. Most likely something in the 480C range.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Lol ok. I'm gonna be using 1-2 compressors. Most likely something in the 480C range.


 Yup you are fine filling up your tanks at idle with 480's :thumbup: 


Another thing that should be brought up here while we are talking about it is running your compressors with your car off. These compressors SHOULD be run at 13.8V, the closer you get to that magic number the less stress you are putting on the motors and the longer they will last you. If you are constantly running your compressors with your car off you will be running them from 12V, perhaps down to 11V depending on how long the compressors run for. 

Lower voltage = higher amperage = higher heat = overheating of compressors = motor failure/mechanical siezing 

I NEVER run my compressors with my car off :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^ cool, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> You sure about this? With my 3 OB2's running it takes maybe 20 seconds for my battery to reach critical level, and the OB2's are more efficient at filling tanks (yes i realize they draw more amperage yada yada but in total they take less battery power to fill up X gallons)


 yea im positive it never happened to me for the 1st few weekends that i would empty and refill the tank with the car in the on position and not have it running, while i checked for leaks i now have yellow top so i dont even worry anymore. and what do you call critical level? 

two compressors at 30 amps is like running two 30 amp music amplifiers with the car off and you can run the music for a while let alone the 40 something second it should take to get from 110 to 150 

hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Yup you are fine filling up your tanks at idle with 480's :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Another thing that should be brought up here while we are talking about it is running your compressors with your car off. These compressors SHOULD be run at 13.8V, the closer you get to that magic number the less stress you are putting on the motors and the longer they will last you. If you are constantly running your compressors with your car off you will be running them from 12V, perhaps down to 11V depending on how long the compressors run for.
> ...


 this is extremely true! you hear the difference and even the fill up time decreases :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

Have any of you guys had fuses being blown for the compressors? My 2nd 444 seams to keep blowing every few days, its wired up correctly as per wiring diagram!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

sunilbass said:


> Have any of you guys had fuses being blown for the compressors? My 2nd 444 seams to keep blowing every few days, its wired up correctly as per wiring diagram!


 What size fuse are you using?


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Wish someone would respond to my issues. Everyone keeps telling me that Air lift has such great customer service but so far 2 days with no response. Looks like Ill send another email. 

Anyone here have any issues where you set your preset pressures but the system never goes to it? For example one preset is 45 45 35 35 but when i press it goes to like 47 58 29 36 and says complete. I have recalibarated like 80x now and still same issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

coneklr said:


> Wish someone would respond to my issues. Everyone keeps telling me that Air lift has such great customer service but so far 2 days with no response. Looks like Ill send another email.
> 
> Anyone here have any issues where you set your preset pressures but the system never goes to it? For example one preset is 45 45 35 35 but when i press it goes to like 47 58 29 36 and says complete. I have recalibarated like 80x now and still same issue. Any thoughts?


 Was it calibrated on a level surface?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

coneklr said:


> Wish someone would respond to my issues. Everyone keeps telling me that Air lift has such great customer service but so far 2 days with no response. Looks like Ill send another email.
> 
> Anyone here have any issues where you set your preset pressures but the system never goes to it? For example one preset is 45 45 35 35 but when i press it goes to like 47 58 29 36 and says complete. I have recalibarated like 80x now and still same issue. Any thoughts?


 Sounds like you aren't calibrating it on a properly level surface.


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes very level surface actually. I don't put the parking brake or foot brake on while I run it and it doesn't roll.


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> What size fuse are you using?


 I've changed them to 40a from 30a. 

The wiring diagram from airlift says that the output from the main relay is the trigger for the second realy


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

sunilbass said:


> I've changed them to 40a from 30a.
> 
> The wiring diagram from airlift says that the output from the main relay is the trigger for the second realy


 Yes but the trigger circuit for the relay shouldn't pull very many amps at all. Either way 40A is a good fuse size for that application :thumbup:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

yep hence the confusion lol!


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

coneklr said:


> Wish someone would respond to my issues. Everyone keeps telling me that Air lift has such great customer service but so far 2 days with no response. Looks like Ill send another email.
> 
> Anyone here have any issues where you set your preset pressures but the system never goes to it? For example one preset is 45 45 35 35 but when i press it goes to like 47 58 29 36 and says complete. I have recalibarated like 80x now and still same issue. Any thoughts?


 My old manifold would do the same thing, it also wouldn't maintain presets. I honestly though that's how it worked and would be off like that all time. My manifold got replaced from a faulty pressure something and since I got the new one it hits almost dead on every time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

is there a way to tell if the manifold is an update version? just trying to make sure i'm using the latest and greatest before i start my install. i received the unit approximately 2-3 weeks ago, just after airlift was re-stocked after a back-order.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Most digital air pressure gauges (whether standalone or within a controller) have a pressure variance. My dakota digital gauge reads 138 when the tank is at 145.


 Yeah mine reads 160 when the tank is at 175. Sure would be nice if there was a way to calibrate it.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

My V2 is also not spot on the first time. I use bar in stead of psi (Netherlands) 

My settings are: 3.6 3.1 4.3 4.1 

The first time i hit the preset he goes to~ : 3.5 3.4 4.5 4.4 

So i have to hit it for the second (or more) times to reach his ultimate preset. Then he is in range of +- 0.1 bar.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Well my e-level pressure switch matches almost exactly what my Air zenith pressure gauge displays. 200 vs 199/200. It works best if you ground them both to the same location so there is no discrepancy between the resistances in the frame of the car


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

GolfL said:


> My V2 is also not spot on the first time. I use bar in stead of psi (Netherlands)
> 
> My settings are: 3.6 3.1 4.3 4.1
> 
> ...


 Mine never goes to the right one


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Got a few q's guys. 

Basically I'm debating between just plain Analog, Switchspeed, or Autopilot. 

I've read good and bad about all of the above, and I like that Autopilot still has manual mode, and the gauges are within the controller itself. I just cant bring myself to be sold on it... 

convince me!!


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

germanbycar said:


> Got a few q's guys.
> 
> Basically I'm debating between just plain Analog, Switchspeed, or Autopilot.
> 
> ...


 Go with V2.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

vjg1215 said:


> Go with V2.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

germanbycar said:


> Got a few q's guys.
> 
> Basically I'm debating between just plain Analog, Switchspeed, or Autopilot.
> 
> ...


 No need for ugly gauges. V2 :beer: :beer:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Elevel aside, I wouldn't get anything but the v2 I don't think


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> Elevel aside, I wouldn't get anything but the v2 I don't think


 This


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

I just recently sold my E-Level off of my MKIV Jetta to give the V2 a try on my TT. I really didn't want to deal with the installation of the leveling sensors or additional gauges in the TT. Looking forward to installing everything as soon as I'm done my motor swap. Sure hope this all pans out with the V2.


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Veeko, the install is super easy on the v2. Basically switch, power, groud, and plug it in boom.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

coneklr said:


> Veeko, the install is super easy on the v2. Basically switch, power, groud, and plug it in boom.


 yeah for sure, that's one of the main reasons i sold me e-level setup for the v2. don't get me wrong, i loved my e-level setup and it didn't give me a single issue for 2-3 years but i just didn't want to deal with that install again on the tt.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

that's why I went with v2 over e level when I got rid of my v1. took like 30 minutes to do the entire swap


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

my compressors wont turn on. worked fine yesterday, today nothing. checked fuses and grounds


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> my compressors wont turn on. worked fine yesterday, today nothing. checked fuses and grounds


 Relay for the compressors maybe?


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

guerilla_zoe said:


> Relay for the compressors maybe?


 im thinking its either that or the manifold. gonna order a new stinger 80amp on monday


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> im thinking its either that or the manifold. gonna order a new stinger 80amp on monday


 Yeah when I was installing my kit the AZ relay sounded like a maraca :facepalm: I bought a stinger relay as well. And weird enough, somebody told me today that radio shack sells 80 amp relays...


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

guerilla_zoe said:


> Yeah when I was installing my kit the AZ relay sounded like a maraca :facepalm: I bought a stinger relay as well. And weird enough, somebody told me today that radio shack sells 80 amp relays...


 interesting ill have to go see if i can find one there. i currently have a stinger too


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

Have you guys had any issues with your controller not turning off? Mine is staying on for atleast 20-30 minutes at a time after the car is turned off.

It just started doing it randomly....

Please help


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

euroREADY said:


> Have you guys had any issues with your controller not turning off? Mine is staying on for atleast 20-30 minutes at a time after the car is turned off.
> 
> It just started doing it randomly....
> 
> Please help


is it wired to an IGNTION ON source..?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

euroREADY said:


> Have you guys had any issues with your controller not turning off? Mine is staying on for atleast 20-30 minutes at a time after the car is turned off.
> 
> It just started doing it randomly....
> 
> Please help


definitely not wired to ignition source, sounds like your controller turns off only after whole car goes to sleep.
pink wire should have power only when ignition is on.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> definitely not wired to ignition source, sounds like your controller turns off only after whole car goes to sleep.
> pink wire should have power only when ignition is on.


:thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

figured out that my compressors not turning on was due to my manifold. talked to airlift and they said the stinger 80 amp burned out the manifold. anyone on here using the stinger to run dual compressors?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> figured out that my compressors not turning on was due to my manifold. talked to airlift and they said the stinger 80 amp burned out the manifold. anyone on here using the stinger to run dual compressors?


Ouch, what is the amperage draw for the coil?


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> Ouch, what is the amperage draw for the coil?


im not sure


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> figured out that my compressors not turning on was due to my manifold. talked to airlift and they said the stinger 80 amp burned out the manifold. anyone on here using the stinger to run dual compressors?


I'm running a Stinger 80 relay with dual 444's using SwitchSpeed to trigger the relay. The coil on these relays use very little current I would think.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

rgarjr said:


> I'm running a Stinger 80 relay with dual 444's using SwitchSpeed to trigger the relay. The coil on these relays use very little current I would think.


yea i mean i wouldnt think it would be a big problem. i contacted bagriders about it and they said they had a car running dual compressors with V2 using the stinger and havnt seen any issues so i dont know.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

rgarjr said:


> I'm running a Stinger 80 relay with dual 444's using SwitchSpeed to trigger the relay. The coil on these relays use very little current I would think.


I dont know how big a coil these actually have, but they seem to be quite a bit bigger than the regular automotive coils. Seem more heavy duty and maybe that comes with a price if the V2 doesn't have a high enough power rating output for the compressors. A better alternative power wise is to just use 2 40A relays and use the first relay to jumper the second, just like the V2 diagram that is out there somewhere. This does have a negative of if the main relay blows you have to go to the trunk and swap the relays to make the compressor 1 work again. 

But in all honesty i'm running 3 x 80A relays off my e-level and it seems to be fine (for now) but they are regular sized coils with just upgraded contactor pins and braid


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

hey guys i contacted air lift but there not open until monday, im having a problem with my setup, i tried to air up my car last night and my front right bag would not air up when i hit the preset, i looked at the display an that bag read 250 psi.... i had to play aroun with it for 20 min to finally be able to get the bag up, and drive home its still reading 250psi... anyone else have these problems helppp!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Give us a call and we'll try to help you out. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

If the reading is 250psi (max) then there is a problem with the wiring on that corners pressure transducer. I don't know the specifics on how to take the manifold apart and where the transducers are located because i have the VU4 but it cant be that hard. I would take it apart and inspect the variable signal. For any reading to occur (even just max pressure) the positive and negative have to be attached, for the reading to change from max to an actual pressure (even 0psi) then the variable wire must be attached and reading correctly. hope this makes sense. 

The reason why it reads max pressure instead of 0psi when the wire fails is so that you are alerted to the condition. It always fails high so that your compressor doesn't continuously run and also so that you notice that it is the wiring instead of the actual diaphram, makes it easier to diagnose :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

cmedubbin said:


> hey guys i contacted air lift but there not open until monday, im having a problem with my setup, i tried to air up my car last night and my front right bag would not air up when i hit the preset, i looked at the display an that bag read 250 psi.... i had to play aroun with it for 20 min to finally be able to get the bag up, and drive home its still reading 250psi... anyone else have these problems helppp!!


 Mine did something similar to this. My bag would air up and then it would read 250 psi but there was only like 50psi in the bag. It was a faulty pressure sender or something like that in the manifold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

so a faulty sensor? im able to drive right now, should i continue to drive like this? for example it says 250 but its really at 50psi right now and thats how im driving, airlifts closed till monday, choey did they re place your entire manifold?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yeah dude, u should be able to drive like that for the mean time.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Certainly able to still drive, just check your height every once in a while if you have any leaks in that line :thumbup:


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

So from what I've seen here, a problem some people had with their systems was that the compressor would come on when you first power up the system, but a re-flash solves that? With mine, the compressor doesn't come on when the system powers up, but when I air up from 0psi the compressor always comes on even if the tank pressure doesn't drop below the minimum set in the controller.

Example: until now I left it on the default 110psi minimum, and I figured the compressor was coming on when I aired up as the tank would drop below 120psi (so close to the minimum). Today I adjusted the minimum to 90psi but noticed that upon airing up, the compressor immediately came on (like IMMEDIATELY after I pressed the preset button and the car was going up).

If I just switch between presets (i.e. going up and down by 15-20psi) the tank pressure doesn't drop much and the compressor won't come on until the pressure hits the minimum. So just wondering if the flash should take care of this.

I'm going to email AirAssisted who are local to me and look to be Air Lift dealers too and see if they do the re-flash.


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

^ mine does that too, but it doesn't really bother me :thumbup:


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

guerilla_zoe said:


> ^ mine does that too, but it doesn't really bother me :thumbup:


Mine is really loud, so it does lol. I'd love to get one dump and air up without the compressor coming on; I'll be going to a bigger tank too but if it always comes on regardless of pressure when going up from 0psi that won't help.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Dr.Aitch said:


> So from what I've seen here, a problem some people had with their systems was that the compressor would come on when you first power up the system, but a re-flash solves that? With mine, the compressor doesn't come on when the system powers up, but when I air up from 0psi the compressor always comes on even if the tank pressure doesn't drop below the minimum set in the controller.
> 
> Example: until now I left it on the default 110psi minimum, and I figured the compressor was coming on when I aired up as the tank would drop below 120psi (so close to the minimum). Today I adjusted the minimum to 90psi but noticed that upon airing up, the compressor immediately came on (like IMMEDIATELY after I pressed the preset button and the car was going up).
> 
> ...


Mine does this too.

I had my reflash done at SOWO though and that fixed the problem of the compressor turning on with the ignition being turned on.


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Mine does this too.
> 
> I had my reflash done at SOWO though and that fixed the problem of the compressor turning on with the ignition being turned on.


So yours still turns on immediately when you air up though?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Dr.Aitch said:


> So yours still turns on immediately when you air up though?


yeah. flash only got rid of the compressors turning on with ignition but they'll still turn on from all down even if I don't go below my psi cutoff.


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> yeah. flash only got rid of the compressors turning on with ignition but they'll still turn on from all down even if I don't go below my psi cutoff.


So the theory I've come up with is that the tank pressure momentarily drops below the minimum value as the valves open and air rushes out of the tank - the controller doesn't really show tank pressure during this period as it says "Please Wait". I'm going to try airing up manually tonight where I think I can see the tank pressure constantly, and see what it does.

BTW I am in contact with Jeremy at Air Lift about this as well, to check the software version on mine.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> yeah. flash only got rid of the compressors turning on with ignition but they'll still turn on from all down even if I don't go below my psi cutoff.


Mine does this as well. Kinda annoying.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

mine is set to come on at 110. I'll air up with a full tank and as soon as I press the button, the compressors will kick on even though by the time its all aired up, it will only drop down to around 128-130. it even does it in manual mode when I air up just one single corner unless I just tap the button. I got reflashed, but it didn't solve the problem at all.


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

I think the idea behind kicking the compressors on at start is to "regain" the air used to fill the bags, that way you can drive around for awhile without your compressor turning on. But lets face it, either at start or sometime during use your compressor will turn on right? I'd rather have mine refill at the beginning and be good for the trip.


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

Confirmed tonight that when I air up the front manually, and then the rear, the compressor doesn't come on. And that was pressing down on the buttons to go from 0-65ish psi in one go (normal ride pressure). So I definitely think it is built into the software.

I get that it is good to re-fill the tank right away so you can have maximum reservoir while driving around, but on the flip side I'd like to be able to air up without the compressor coming on right away. Especially when I have larger tanks with lots of reserve, it would be nice to just silently air up and drive away.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Dr.Aitch said:


> it would be nice to just silently air up and drive away.


x2


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

dubb34r said:


> x2


I was going to say that exactly. Would be nice to not have to use all that power when its not necessary. Or to just have something I paid that much for work properly.


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> I was going to say that exactly. Would be nice to not have to use all that power when its not necessary. Or to just have something I paid that much for work properly.


I think it's working properly, it was just designed to refill the tank automatically when you air up from laid out so you have a full reserve. It would be nice to have the option to turn this function on or off based on user preference (obviously some people like it).


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

just wire a kill switch if you don't want the compressor to turn on  It's the first thing I wired


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> I was going to say that exactly. Would be nice to not have to use all that power when its not necessary. Or to just have something I paid that much for work properly.


Out of curiosity, what are your kick-on and cut-off pressures set to?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dr.Aitch said:


> Confirmed tonight that when I air up the front manually, and then the rear, the compressor doesn't come on. And that was pressing down on the buttons to go from 0-65ish psi in one go (normal ride pressure). So I definitely think it is built into the software.


I just spoke with Jeff over at Air Lift about this, he says this is NOT a feature of the software. He's looking further into it. I should have more details soon.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Out of curiosity, what are your kick-on and cut-off pressures set to?


 150/110. this is a little more in depth of what it does. the part in bold is what I find most annoying. I'm not saying I don't like the V2, I think it's probably the better kit out there e-level aside, just wish my compressors weren't always being put to use




alankitzmiller said:


> mine is set to come on at 110. I'll air up with a full tank and as soon as I press the button, the compressors will kick on even though by the time its all aired up, it will only drop down to around 128-130. * it even does it in manual mode when I air up just one single corner unless I just tap the button.* I got reflashed, but it didn't solve the problem at all.


----------



## Dr.Aitch (Jan 5, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> 150/110. this is a little more in depth of what it does. the part in bold is what I find most annoying. I'm not saying I don't like the V2, I think it's probably the better kit out there e-level aside, just wish my compressors weren't always being put to use


Strange that yours comes on even in manual mode, I noticed that mine doesn't in manual but it does in presets. Need to check the version sticker on my system tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> 150/110. this is a little more in depth of what it does. the part in bold is what I find most annoying. I'm not saying I don't like the V2, I think it's probably the better kit out there e-level aside, just wish my compressors weren't always being put to use


Do you have the 'Re-calibarate Pressure Sensors' option in your menu?


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

I believe that came with the new software yes


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the same problem of my compressor kicking in when I air up after starting the car.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I love v2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> I believe that came with the new software yes


Can you double check if it's there for me? Also, Air Lift wants to know, at which show was your AP V2 ECU reflashed?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wwtd said:


>


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Can you double check if it's there for me? Also, Air Lift wants to know, at which show was your AP V2 ECU reflashed?


its there

system cal
adjust system
sensor cal

I'll re-calibrate everything when I get a chance

was at waterfest, m3215 d3112 (i believe one of those is the firmware?)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alankitzmiller said:


> its there
> 
> system cal
> adjust system
> ...


Please give Jeff at Air Lift a call asap: 800.248.0892 x 261 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

alankitzmiller said:


> its there
> 
> system cal
> adjust system
> ...


M3215 is the most recent version of the software for the APv2 system :beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

How can you find out the soft ware version? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

go to the options menu, scroll down and go to where it lets you change the unit (button 8) and it will tell you there


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Too bad their isnt sucht thing as a "upgrade pack" with laser height measuring (that measures height between car and road surface). And a remote for the V2 (heard rumors).

Beside that it is a nice system:beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine say v3.2.08 3.1.03 but everything is working well just the comp will kick on for no reason when I start the car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

hey guys all of the sudden my compressor wont turn on, changed the 5amp fuse, the ground for it is connected directly to the battery, and all the connections are good, so what could it be? my display reads 90psi in the tank, my min is 110... it should have kicked on but didnt


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe the relay...but if the unit is powered that is strange


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

get a voltmeter or test light and see if the ECU is sending the 12V to trigger the relay for the comp to turn on.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Just an advice to all of you with the V2. Yesterday I had to redo some wiring and I disconnected the manifold. This morning I started the car and one corner was at 0PSI. Aired up and drove to work, but there was a small leak. Now I checked everything with soapy water and I noticed one thing. I'm using the 90° L fitting that comes with the manifold. If you push the too far in, you get a very small leak. They just need to be inserted gently. I rechecked for leaks and it was gone. Just a small advice for you so it doesn't ruin your day (like it did mine today).


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Interesting. I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Piso said:


> Just an advice to all of you with the V2. Yesterday I had to redo some wiring and I disconnected the manifold. This morning I started the car and one corner was at 0PSI. Aired up and drove to work, but there was a small leak. Now I checked everything with soapy water and I noticed one thing. I'm using the 90° L fitting that comes with the manifold. If you push the too far in, you get a very small leak. They just need to be inserted gently. I rechecked for leaks and it was gone. Just a small advice for you so it doesn't ruin your day (like it did mine today).


 Thanks for the heads up. :thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Didn't notice any difference. Waiting to hear back from airlift. Looks like I have a faulty manifold.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

How much is it leaking?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Within 3 hrs sitting in my driveway I went from. 
72 42 42 32 tank:150 
to 
72 35 26 45 tank:143


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

that's pretty good, my tank would have gone down to around 130 by then


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

dubb34r said:


> Within 3 hrs sitting in my driveway I went from.
> 72 42 42 32 tank:150
> to
> 72 35 26 45 tank:143


 One side gained air? If so, it's for sure the manifold...


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep my rear right gained PSI. :screwy:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

that's manifold


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

dubb34r said:


> Yep my rear right gained PSI. :screwy:


 Did you use tape or loctite?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Piso said:


> One side gained air? If so, it's for sure the manifold...





dubb34r said:


> Yep my rear right gained PSI. :screwy:


 It more than likely didn't gain any air. There's more weight on that corner because of the loss of air in the other corner so the pressure becomes higher. If you were to air up the corner that leaked it would probably go back to where it was before you left it.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

It may have been asked already but did you cut the end of the airlines evenly and cleanly?? If they're not even, you'll have all kinds of air leak out of there. FWIW, I had an issue with a leak and asked Air Lift for some extra 90 degree PTC that go in the manifold and it fixed my problem. I'm sure they'll get you squared away though.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Piso said:


> Did you use tape or loctite?





Squirrel Nuts said:


> It more than likely didn't gain any air. There's more weight on that corner because of the loss of air in the other corner so the pressure becomes higher. If you were to air up the corner that leaked it would probably go back to where it was before you left it.





Squirrel Nuts said:


> It may have been asked already but did you cut the end of the airlines evenly and cleanly?? If they're not even, you'll have all kinds of air leak out of there. FWIW, I had an issue with a leak and asked Air Lift for some extra 90 degree PTC that go in the manifold and it fixed my problem. I'm sure they'll get you squared away though.


 
Moving this over to the Leaks thread. Thought it'd be more on top over there vs here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5761959-Leaks&p=78878733#post78878733


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Any news about a remote control or iphone control?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I keep having issues with those 90 degree PTC fittings on the manifold.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I keep having issues with those 90 degree PTC fittings on the manifold.


I'm not running those anymore. Solved my leak issues with the manifold.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> I'm not running those anymore. Solved my leak issues with the manifold.


 I seem to have fixed it. Just gotta play with them.


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

I have had an error 3 times in the last 3 weeks. I get an error that says "not tuned" and none of my presets work. Only way to fix it is to recalibrate the system. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

32_d3gr33s said:


> I have had an error 3 times in the last 3 weeks. I get an error that says "not tuned" and none of my presets work. Only way to fix it is to recalibrate the system. Anyone else have this issue?


 What is your ignition wire hooked up to?


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

My ignition. Tapped in right from steering column


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

Nobody? Had it happen again today! Should I try hooking the switched 12v to a different spot?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dont know if anyone else has noticed this but I got my ECU and controller updated at h2oi and it works great now I have no random kick on of the compressor when I turn the car on anymore. But I did notice that the controller back lighting doesnt dim like it used too has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

choey said:


> dont know if anyone else has noticed this but I got my ECU and controller updated at h2oi and it works great now I have no random kick on of the compressor when I turn the car on anymore. But I did notice that the controller back lighting doesnt dim like it used too has anyone else noticed this?


does it still turn the compressors on airing up from all down?


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

32_d3gr33s said:


> I have had an error 3 times in the last 3 weeks. I get an error that says "not tuned" and none of my presets work. Only way to fix it is to recalibrate the system. Anyone else have this issue?


Grr... getting a little frustrated with this... I now am recalibrating the system at least 2 times a day, but sometimes its every time i drive the car....

sent email to airlift but no response yet...


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

choey said:


> dont know if anyone else has noticed this but I got my ECU and controller updated at h2oi and it works great now I have no random kick on of the compressor when I turn the car on anymore. But I did notice that the controller back lighting doesnt dim like it used too has anyone else noticed this?


I've noticed it doesn't dim on the default color scheme, only dims when you set it to a custom color output. 





[email protected] said:


> What is your ignition wire hooked up to?





32_d3gr33s said:


> My ignition. Tapped in right from steering column





32_d3gr33s said:


> Nobody? Had it happen again today! Should I try hooking the switched 12v to a different spot?


Have you tried a different 12v source? I bet this is the cause of all of your problems.


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

dubb34r said:


> I've noticed it doesn't dim on the default color scheme, only dims when you set it to a custom color output.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what other 12v source to use. I'm using the 12 right from the steering column.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

not sure if this has been addressed yet..


But I believe that the compressors running when lifting all 4 corners is directly related to line pressure dropping inside the 1/4" tube feeding the manifold from the tank. As I can see it, the pressure drops as all the air that can possibly flow through that line travels through it to the bags, and then the pressure sensor which is in the manifold sees this low pressure and then signals the compressors to refill. What is really needed is a software update that has longer refresh rates for the compressor's pressure sensor so that the pressure to the manifold can settle to a accurate number before the compressor is switched into a refill cycle.

also there should be a function to allow the keypad to always be unlocked and active. I do not like having to press a button to wake up the controller then another one to actually do what I want. This is a hindrance to ones safety especially with a control that is often used while driving. Most of the time I want to air up quickly to avoid obstetrical, or go up steep driveways. Having to fumble with a controller is a huge drawback to this system and again should be something that can be taken care of via coding.


other than that, the system is pretty nice. I really hope you guys get this sorted out, and can update existing customers because with these problems IMO this system is a downgrade from the V1


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> does it still turn the compressors on airing up from all down?


Mine still does I run my tank at 150 and it starts to refill at 110 so yes it still does I just assume its from it needing all the pressure to get to my monster truck ride height.



dubb34r said:


> I've noticed it doesn't dim on the default color scheme, only dims when you set it to a custom color output.



Thanks :thumbup: I havent switched the color yet I have been enjoying the default blue, I will have to give it a try


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

I've got mine stashed away in the dash cubby. Rather have it not dim as I like to glance down to quickly check the levels.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I always check mine and its down in the 'ash tray' but at night I can see it perfectly while dimmed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

hello guys i need a little help and was wondering if anyone had any ideas if its normal or if there is a solution. I can never get it to hit my lower pressure presets only pancaked or 90 and up. here is a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL9-B0Lf-Bg

I have calibrated it a few times on flat ground iv seen no change

thanks


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

32_d3gr33s said:


> I'm not sure what other 12v source to use. I'm using the 12 right from the steering column.


Check out your fuse box diagram to find another 12v source. If it's not on the car nor the manual (like mine :banghead: ) look it up online I'm sure you'll find another source. That's the best place to start troubleshooting your system.


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

will your inbox is full!!!!


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

dubb34r said:


> Check out your fuse box diagram to find another 12v source. If it's not on the car nor the manual (like mine :banghead: ) look it up online I'm sure you'll find another source. That's the best place to start troubleshooting your system.


I've tried attaching it to the fuse panel. Had problems with it there too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mayoforlife2 said:


> will your inbox is full!!!!


Sorry about that!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ryanmiller said:


> not sure if this has been addressed yet..
> 
> 
> But I believe that the compressors running when lifting all 4 corners is directly related to line pressure dropping inside the 1/4" tube feeding the manifold from the tank. As I can see it, the pressure drops as all the air that can possibly flow through that line travels through it to the bags, and then the pressure sensor which is in the manifold sees this low pressure and then signals the compressors to refill. What is really needed is a software update that has longer refresh rates for the compressor's pressure sensor so that the pressure to the manifold can settle to a accurate number before the compressor is switched into a refill cycle.


That's a very interesting idea. You might be right about that, makes a lot of sense. 




ryanmiller said:


> also there should be a function to allow the keypad to always be unlocked and active. I do not like having to press a button to wake up the controller then another one to actually do what I want. This is a hindrance to ones safety especially with a control that is often used while driving. Most of the time I want to air up quickly to avoid obstetrical, or go up steep driveways. Having to fumble with a controller is a huge drawback to this system and again should be something that can be taken care of via coding.


We brought this up with Air Lift as a feature in the settings menu for a future software update. Indeed it would be a lot better is the 'sleep mode' was optional. :thumbup:


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

What about paired controls? Has that been addressed? I'm really like an option for front up/down and rear up/down. Yeah you can press your finger on both buttons, but it seems really touchy and if you dont get it just right it will only actuate one.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

guerilla_zoe said:


> What about paired controls? Has that been addressed? I'm really like an option for front up/down and rear up/down. Yeah you can press your finger on both buttons, but it seems really touchy and if you dont get it just right it will only actuate one.


Are you using all 8 presets? Why not reserve two of them just for this?


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

guerilla_zoe said:


> What about paired controls? Has that been addressed? I'm really like an option for front up/down and rear up/down. Yeah you can press your finger on both buttons, but it seems really touchy and if you dont get it just right it will only actuate one.


+1!

Sometimes it would be handy to lift the front simultaniously(or rear) without changing the pressures of the other bags.

(With 1 button)


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

dubb34r said:


> Are you using all 8 presets? Why not reserve two of them just for this?


No, I only use 5 presets. But I tried going from an all up preset to a low driving preset while moving, and the system laid all the way out and then back up to where its set. So yeah, that only had to happen to me once to get me scared enough to use just use manual controls when I'm moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Stuff


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

guerilla_zoe said:


> But I tried going from an all up preset to a low driving preset while moving, and the system laid all the way out and then back up to where its set.


The system shouldn't be doing that at all. You guys should really look into your wiring, firmware, give Air Lift a ring to sort that out. Every post I've read of this type of issue was due to bad wiring.


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> The system shouldn't be doing that at all. You guys should really look into your wiring, firmware, give Air Lift a ring to sort that out. Every post I've read of this type of issue was due to bad wiring.


so what fuse should i use ? which one are using?

thanks


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

mayoforlife2 said:


> so what fuse should i use ? which one are using?
> 
> thanks


Off hand I think it's the 2nd from the top right row. I can check tonight to be 100% sure. I've got a '11 GTI thou.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

guerilla_zoe said:


> What about paired controls? Has that been addressed? I'm really like an option for front up/down and rear up/down. Yeah you can press your finger on both buttons, but it seems really touchy and if you dont get it just right it will only actuate one.


this.

This is probably one of the only reasons I've thought about switching to swithspeed. I dislike the fact you can't play with the fronts and rears together but need to adjust each corner. :thumbup:


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> Off hand I think it's the 2nd from the top right row. I can check tonight to be 100% sure. I've got a '11 GTI thou.



Gotcha I used fuse 42 from what I found on the internet it is the cigarette lighter fuse


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

mayoforlife2 said:


> Gotcha I used fuse 42 from what I found on the internet it is the cigarette lighter fuse


Do you have anything else tapped into that fuse?


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> Do you have anything else tapped into that fuse?


nope that is the only thing tapped in to anything


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That's a very interesting idea. You might be right about that, makes a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for considering it. I sure hope that it can be resolved. How can one get a software update when it is available?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just bought an airlift kit with v2 for my B5 Audi A4. Pretty excited to get it and install everything. Do you guys use the presets more or normal mode? Also do you guys run 1/4" lines or 3/8"?

i went with 1/4" because i want it real slow and easy. thoughts?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

I went with 1/4 lines. Everyone has their preference. Even if you want a slow up/down you can still accomplish this with 3/8 and flow control. I believe that's the only way to have a leveled out car airing up and down vs the back dropping faster then the front. Don't know if you can accomplish this with 1/4 lines, if so hopefully someone chimes in. As for presets vs manual mode I strictly use presets. Only use manual mode only when working on the car.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

ryanmiller said:


> Thanks for considering it. I sure hope that it can be resolved. How can one get a software update when it is available?


mail it in or get it done at a show.



MarcMiller said:


> Just bought an airlift kit with v2 for my B5 Audi A4. Pretty excited to get it and install everything. Do you guys use the presets more or normal mode? Also do you guys run 1/4" lines or 3/8"?
> 
> i went with 1/4" because i want it real slow and easy. thoughts?


I use the presets 99% of the time. There's 8 so you can have one for just about any situation. I only use maybe 4 consistently. ¼ inch line is what I went with as well. I was happy to find out v2 dumps slower than v1 (which is what I had before) because you now have one dump port instead of two. Either way, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> I went with 1/4 lines. Everyone has their preference. Even if you want a slow up/down you can still accomplish this with 3/8 and flow control. I believe that's the only way to have a leveled out car airing up and down vs the back dropping faster then the front. Don't know if you can accomplish this with 1/4 lines, if so hopefully someone chimes in. As for presets vs manual mode I strictly use presets. Only use manual mode only when working on the car.





Squirrel Nuts said:


> I use the presets 99% of the time. There's 8 so you can have one for just about any situation. I only use maybe 4 consistently. ¼ inch line is what I went with as well. I was happy to find out v2 dumps slower than v1 (which is what I had before) because you now have one dump port instead of two. Either way, :thumbup: :thumbup:





thanks guys. this is my first air setup. been on coils for the last year and i just want my cars functionality back...especially when i get snow in the winter..Quattro


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ryanmiller said:


> not sure if this has been addressed yet..
> 
> 
> But I believe that the compressors running when lifting all 4 corners is directly related to line pressure dropping inside the 1/4" tube feeding the manifold from the tank. As I can see it, the pressure drops as all the air that can possibly flow through that line travels through it to the bags, and then the pressure sensor which is in the manifold sees this low pressure and then signals the compressors to refill. What is really needed is a software update that has longer refresh rates for the compressor's pressure sensor so that the pressure to the manifold can settle to a accurate number before the compressor is switched into a refill cycle.
> ...


As for your first point of the 1/4" line and pressure drops, it would completely make sense if the bags were sucking air instead of the tank pushing air through. There will always be a positive pressure reading from the tank and there should not be a drop in pressure when bags are being filled. That being said, there is one and only one possibility of creating a low pressure situation at only the pressure transducer point, and that is to run the transducer with a certain sized hole, certain size diaphram, in between the tank reservoir and the 4 valves. Illustrated below will create a low pressure cavity where the pressure transducer is (in theory, not to scale) but the higher the airflow, the lower the pressure read by the transducer. 

Why this happens is fluid flowing over a hole for simplistic terms will create a low pressure field inside the hole. This is done to follow the laws of momentum primarily, as well as the other laws out there


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

I understand you learned a lot in school, but this is very basic physics. your feeding 4 1/4 inch lines with 1 1/4 inch line. 100% there is a pressure drop. If you don't believe me I'm sure I could rig up a T fitting with a analog gauge so I could take a video of it. 

Right now that little line is flowing as much as it can, sure there is 150 psi in the tank, but while the line is flowing at its maximum capacity I would be impressed if we saw 75 psi of pressure in the line while filling all 4 bags. 

in your mind you can see there is a restriction because you said that it would only happen if the bags were sucking air in. treat air as a fluid, and I don't care if its pressure or vacuum a restriction is a restriction. 

The refresh rate needs to be about 5 seconds long, or canceled out when filling all 4 at the same time


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> this.
> 
> This is probably one of the only reasons I've thought about switching to swithspeed. I dislike the fact you can't play with the fronts and rears together but need to adjust each corner. :thumbup:


If you're serious I will trade you my switch speed and vu4 for your v2 setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ryanmiller said:


> Thanks for considering it. I sure hope that it can be resolved. How can one get a software update when it is available?


You will have to go to one of the shows that Air Lift is attending to get a firmware update. Your best bet would be to give them a call to check out their show schedule.


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

dubb34r said:


> Are you using all 8 presets? Why not reserve two of them just for this?


lol this


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Wastegate13 said:


> If you're serious I will trade you my switch speed and vu4 for your v2 setup.


I could flirt with the idea. What are you using for gauges?


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I could flirt with the idea. What are you using for gauges?


dual needle viair in a new south ash tray pod.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Wastegate13 said:


> dual needle viair in a new south ash tray pod.


Could be a possibility. I'll def think it over.


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Could be a possibility. I'll def think it over.


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

32_d3gr33s said:


> I've tried attaching it to the fuse panel. Had problems with it there too.


Have you had any luck with finding a different ignition source?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Just bought an airlift kit with v2 for my B5 Audi A4. Pretty excited to get it and install everything. Do you guys use the presets more or normal mode? Also do you guys run 1/4" lines or 3/8"?
> 
> i went with 1/4" because i want it real slow and easy. thoughts?


3/8 is the better choice in my opinion. Lift speed will be affected by that too. V2 doesn't dump it quick at all. It's not like your car will come crashing down into the pavement.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

guerilla_zoe said:


> No, I only use 5 presets. But I tried going from an all up preset to a low driving preset while moving, and the system laid all the way out and then back up to where its set. So yeah, that only had to happen to me once to get me scared enough to use just use manual controls when I'm moving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Stuff


That shouldn't be happening. I have two presets reserved for "front up" and "rear up" while at drive height. I've never had an issue using these while moving. Used them multiple times at highway speeds


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> 3/8 is the better choice in my opinion. Lift speed will be affected by that too. V2 doesn't dump it quick at all. It's not like your car will come crashing down into the pavement.


Yea i know. I just figured 1/4" was the normal size line. Is 1/4" comfortable?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Yea i know. I just figured 1/4" was the normal size line. Is 1/4" comfortable?


I regretted having 3/8 on my previous car, if i ever do it again i'll go 1/4

- more flexible so easier to route through the car
- Slower inflation/deflation, I ended up buying flow control for my 3/8 line, I wanted to make adjustment transparent in the cabin


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I love my 3/8" line, if there is an obstacle on the road i can press ride height 3 and in a fraction of a second i can avoid it. With 1/4" lines i would not be able to air up as quickly to avoid stuff. 

Also i love airing down, it doesn't take like 30 seconds. It takes 4-5 seconds from full height and that is just fine by me, doesn't slam anything into the ground and doesn't take forever.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

As long as its not too slow. My friend has 3/8" line and its not bad. I figured a little slower woukdnt hurt


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> I love my 3/8" line, if there is an obstacle on the road i can press ride height 3 and in a fraction of a second i can avoid it. With 1/4" lines i would not be able to air up as quickly to avoid stuff.
> 
> Also i love airing down, it doesn't take like 30 seconds. It takes 4-5 seconds from full height and that is just fine by me, doesn't slam anything into the ground and doesn't take forever.


If 3/8 takes 4/5 seconds, my guesstimate is that 1/4 would be around 10s

The 3/8 obsatcle avoidance argument doesnt justify losing the 1/4 steath ability imo


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Stealth ability?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I had 0 issues routing 3/8" lines. 3/8" is nice because you get the quicker air up time and if it airs down too fast - it can be solved with a $25 flow controller. With 1/4" you're pretty much stuck. I don't think you'll be disappointed in either choice though :beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So i shouldn't regret 1/4"?! Your making me worried


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> So i shouldn't regret 1/4"?! Your making me worried


Can't say I've experienced 1/4" lines. I can't imagine it would be painfully slow lift-wise though


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Can't say I've experienced 1/4" lines. I can't imagine it would be painfully slow lift-wise though


Like paddle valves?


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

bryangb said:


> I had 0 issues routing 3/8" lines. 3/8" is nice because you get the quicker air up time and if it airs down too fast - it can be solved with a $25 flow controller. With 1/4" you're pretty much stuck. I don't think you'll be disappointed in either choice though :beer::beer:


This is why I went with 3/8" lines. My rears air out way to fast but I bought an smc flow control to slow it down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like Air Lift is coming out with an iOS app as well. :heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> Looks like Air Lift is coming out with an iOS app as well. :heart:


Link? More info?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Link? More info?


They posted a pic on their FB page few minutes ago. Comments say it's a v2 upgrade.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

An app? What?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


>


The new app should prove to be pretty neat. We got a chance to check it out when we were out at Air Lift's facility.


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The new app should prove to be pretty neat. We got a chance to check it out when we were out at Air Lift's facility.


any more info on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Like paddle valves?


The 1/4" V2 setup is noticeably quicker on both fills and dumps compared to the paddle valve setup. This has to do mainly with the size of the valve orifice size.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The 1/4" V2 setup is noticeably quicker on both fills and dumps compared to the paddle valve setup. This has to to mainly with the size of the valve orifice size.


Okay cool. Thanks a lot. Makes me feel a little better


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So i got my whole kit today but i only have one relay that came with it. How do i buy a new relay?

I was told everything i did for 2 compressors would be included when i bought my kit.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> So i got my whole kit today but i only have one relay that came with it. How do i buy a new relay?
> 
> I was told everything i did for 2 compressors would be included when i bought my kit.


Just order another 40 amp relay or go with a stinger (air lift does not suggest them tho) I'm running a stringer and have had any problems so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> So i got my whole kit today but i only have one relay that came with it. How do i buy a new relay?
> 
> I was told everything i did for 2 compressors would be included when i bought my kit.


You can just use a regular automotive relay that you can find at almost any automotive store


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> You can just use a regular automotive relay that you can find at almost any automotive store


I found that autozone has lawnmower relays that look exactly like the stingers


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> So i got my whole kit today but i only have one relay that came with it. How do i buy a new relay?
> 
> I was told everything i did for 2 compressors would be included when i bought my kit.


i would pick up another 40a. I had the stinger issue free for 4 months than it caused issue after issue. Even drained my yellow top.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im just confused how i use the 2nd relay if the 1st one is built into the harness of the management. Do i just hook the wires up directly to the 2nd relay prongs? Kinda confused


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Im just confused how i use the 2nd relay if the 1st one is built into the harness of the management. Do i just hook the wires up directly to the 2nd relay prongs? Kinda confused


Are you in need of this diagram?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Are you in need of this diagram?


I have that Will, im more confused on how i use this









I feel like i need a female to plug this relay into. Or do i just somehow hook the wires up to the metal directly?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> I have that Will, im more confused on how i use this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need female wire connectors

go to auto parts store and pick some up

like this


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Radioshack sells the harness with wires that plug into the relay itself i think. I am headed there now for some parts so ill let you know:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Proper way to do it is buy a relay plug, already has the wires clipped in to the plug


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Have you had any luck with finding a different ignition source?


No. I basically gave up on it. I have been using manual mode, which defeats the purpose of having v2. Airlifts customer support is non-existent. I've tried contacting them numerous times and get no response.


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

32_d3gr33s said:


> No. I basically gave up on it. I have been using manual mode, which defeats the purpose of having v2. Airlifts customer support is non-existent. I've tried contacting them numerous times and get no response.


Same here. I drive in manual most of the time because I don't want my front to air out again while driving. This usually happens when going from a higher pressure preset back to my drive height. My rears also like to slam down on the tires for a few seconds before they decide to lift back up. Might try 1/4 rears to see if it helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

vjg1215 said:


> Same here. I drive in manual most of the time because I don't want my front to air out again while driving. This usually happens when going from a higher pressure preset back to my drive height. My rears also like to slam down on the tires for a few seconds before they decide to lift back up. Might try 1/4 rears to see if it helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whats the calibration set for? Like the range for it to hit when you go to a preset?


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone used a ob2 compressor with the v2? I am going to switch from my 444c's to a single ob2. Long story short i went back to single 444 after one **** the bed. Do i have to put the 6g wire back in or can i keep the 10g wire. Also isnt there a 3rd wire on the ob2?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I am running an ob2. Def need at least a 6 gauge to the battery. Plus a 70/80 amp fuse in line


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> I am running an ob2. Def need at least a 6 gauge to the battery. Plus a 70/80 amp fuse in line


Damnet lol. I had a 6g wire with a 80a fuse in there when I had dual compressors. Just ripped it put for the single lol. Back in it goes


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Should v2 include an adjustable pressure sensor?


Or is this adjustable


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

^thats a set sensor. Its got the min/max pressures printed on it. The V2 senses pressures via the manifold box, and you can adjust the min/max with the controller.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I figured airlift woulda included everything i needed for that.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> I figured airlift woulda included everything i needed for that.


airlifts psi sensor is in the valve

that is a pressure switch from the compressor box im going to guess

you dont need that for v2


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

quick question for people having preset issues


from the exhaust port on the valve...


are you running an external dump line off the valve?

or are you dumping straight from the valve?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> airlifts psi sensor is in the valve
> 
> that is a pressure switch from the compressor box im going to guess
> 
> you dont need that for v2


Oh okay so the pressure switch is built into the manifold? That makes everything easier.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Oh okay so the pressure switch is built into the manifold? That makes everything easier.


please read the manual for the v2

or at least this thread....these things have been covered

an integrated psi switch is one of the main v2 selling points


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> please read the manual for the v2
> 
> or at least this thread....these things have been covered
> 
> an integrated psi switch is one of the main v2 selling points


This threads 30 pages. You really expect me to read it all? Half the thread is about the manifold messing up and how everything needed reflashing.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> This threads 30 pages. You really expect me to read it all? Half the thread is about the manifold messing up and how everything needed reflashing.


you mean this thread you are on page 22 of? yes that 30 page thread :facepalm:

read the manual

you might learn something about the product you spent a $1000 on :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> you mean this thread you are on page 22 of? yes that 30 page thread :facepalm:
> 
> read the manual
> 
> you might learn something about the product you spent a $1000 on :thumbup:


Im on my phone so it shows it having 30 pages.

Don't get too butthurt over me asking a simple question. Relax


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> This threads 30 pages. You really expect me to read it all? Half the thread is about the manifold messing up and how everything needed reflashing.


I highly suggest taking some time and learning something useful. All of this learning WILL pay off when you are stranded on the side of the road after something goes wrong with your air ride system and you won't have a clue where to look or what to do.

You are asking very very basic questions that can be covered by simply reading this thread or even skimming through the installation/operations manual provided with your kit.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I highly suggest taking some time and learning something useful. All of this learning WILL pay off when you are stranded on the side of the road after something goes wrong with your air ride system and you won't have a clue where to look or what to do.
> 
> You are asking very very basic questions that can be covered by simply reading this thread or even skimming through the installation/operations manual provided with your kit.


I assumed that it was built in its just my friend who has switchspeed insisted that i still need a pressure switch. So before i argue with him and make him look like a dumbass i figured id double check.

This is my first time doing an air setup but i'll learn everything. I'm doing it all with my dad so i'll understand everything as i install it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> I assumed that it was built in its just my friend who has switchspeed insisted that i still need a pressure switch. So before i argue with him and make him look like a dumbass i figured id double check.
> 
> This is my first time doing an air setup but i'll learn everything. I'm doing it all with my dad so i'll understand everything as i install it.


Sounds good, yes the accuair stuff does need an external pressure transducer while the V2 has one built into the manifold. Learning is key before you get into trouble on the side of the road


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yupp thanks for the help though.


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

At least your doing on on your own. I was gonna have a buddy install mine while I was in Afghanistan. He hurt his back and ended not able to do it. In the end I was glad (not for his injury) but for the chance to do it all myself. So if anything goes wrong I know how its all wired and installed and wont be on the side of the road in a panic trying to call people. :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

No pressure sensors for v2. It's built into the ECU/manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

guerilla_zoe said:


> At least your doing on on your own. I was gonna have a buddy install mine while I was in Afghanistan. He hurt his back and ended not able to do it. In the end I was glad (not for his injury) but for the chance to do it all myself. So if anything goes wrong I know how its all wired and installed and wont be on the side of the road in a panic trying to call people. :beer:


Good call. It's always best to know how something goes together, that way you know how it comes apart :beer:


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> quick question for people having preset issues
> 
> 
> from the exhaust port on the valve...
> ...


just have the 90 degree angle on it. dumping in the trunk. When I want to go from 90 to 45 my rear is fine but my front has to dump to zero then to 45 for some reason


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

I've gone from dumping into the trunk, didn't like the smell. Then moved it to the outside, got kinda tired of the looks I got while parking due to the "pffffsssssttt" noise. Moved the line back into the car, created a custom dump muffler, air out without hearing a thing. :thumbup:


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Keep blowing the 30 amp fuse and when I try to calibrate the system it says "front axle" and does nothing. Ground looks good and all connections are tight. Could this be a bad relay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

I would swap out the relay. I had alot of issues with the stinger relay after a few months of something. Then the cube relay went bad and caused some glitchy errors while calibrating. Replaced with a new 40a relay and fixed it.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

32_d3gr33s said:


> No. I basically gave up on it. I have been using manual mode, which defeats the purpose of having v2. Airlifts customer support is non-existent. I've tried contacting them numerous times and get no response.


I Just started having this issue as well...My V2 was perfectly fine for almost 8 months then out the clear blue it just started dumping either my front Axle or Rear Axle when ever I try to hit a preset. Its gotten extremely buggy and I don't know why... Nothing changed

Wired the ignition source right to the fuse panel in the ECU slot, Power from the battery through a stereo distro box to a dual relay for my OB2 compressor...Worked flawlessly for almost a full year! its pretty frustrating to know I can't rely on my system to work every time. 

I have been in contact with [email protected] and the only solution was to send my manifold in for a flash, which in effect leaves me with out a car, since its my daily(only) car  Not so happy about that...

What is causing this! 

The manifold is currently set to 3 for the calibration number and has been regularly resetting my tank pressure numbers from 100 min 160 max...to 110min/150max! This is without me ever even entering the menu mode. 

Just tonight I wasted 10 minutes waiting for my manifold to stop bouncing the rear of the Car between Max height and full air out... Tonight was the first time that it seemed to get locked in a continuous cycle of up and down...generally it will happen 3 or 4 times before it gets within 10 PSI of the desired presets and stops

I am not very happy with my manifold and the options I've been given to only "potentially" rectify the situation! 

What can be done about this ?


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bierce IV said:


> I would swap out the relay. I had alot of issues with the stinger relay after a few months of something. Then the cube relay went bad and caused some glitchy errors while calibrating. Replaced with a new 40a relay and fixed it.


Thanks for the help. I will try that tomorrow after work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

All these issues i read about make me nervous. My v2 seems pretty good other than how long it takes to get to a preset. It will literally raise it and drop it 5-6 times before it gets around the right height. Ive calibrated it multiple times too.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Everytime i had to get a new manifold it did that. I ran both a calibration and a sensor calibration It works. I also returned the pressure calibration to like 5 psi.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Bierce IV said:


> Everytime i had to get a new manifold it did that. I ran both a calibration and a sensor calibration It works. I also returned the pressure calibration to like 5 psi.


How do you calibrate the sensor ?


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> How do you calibrate the sensor ?


Its in the settings. If you do not see it then your software is outdated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

A lot of people have been asking for the updated diagram using a 12v Bosch style relay to kick the larger Stinger relay on.

Here it is:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

vjg1215 said:


> Its in the settings. If you do not see it then your software is outdated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. That was my first issue. The new manifold fixed all the issues. And personally i would steer clear of the Stinger relay, but thats just my .02. It caused nothing but issues for me after 4 months of working.


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bierce IV said:


> I would swap out the relay. I had alot of issues with the stinger relay after a few months of something. Then the cube relay went bad and caused some glitchy errors while calibrating. Replaced with a new 40a relay and fixed it.


Swapped in a new relay this morning and so far so good. No blown fuses and the car actually calibrated. Thanks for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

vjg1215 said:


> Swapped in a new relay this morning and so far so good. No blown fuses and the car actually calibrated. Thanks for the help.


Good to hear. hopefully it stays that way


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

32_d3gr33s said:


> No. I basically gave up on it. I have been using manual mode, which defeats the purpose of having v2. Airlifts customer support is non-existent. I've tried contacting them numerous times and get no response.


Not sure who you have been attempting to get a hold of at Air Lift but please give me a call at 800-248-0892 ext. 261 or message me your phone number so I can call you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

vjg1215 said:


> Same here. I drive in manual most of the time because I don't want my front to air out again while driving. This usually happens when going from a higher pressure preset back to my drive height. My rears also like to slam down on the tires for a few seconds before they decide to lift back up. Might try 1/4 rears to see if it helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure who you have been attempting to get a hold of at Air Lift but please give me a call at 800-248-0892 ext. 261 or message me your phone number so I can call you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Should v2 include an adjustable pressure sensor?
> 
> 
> Or is this adjustable


This pressure switch comes in the box from Viair. It is not needed when using their compressors with the V2 system.


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure who you have been attempting to get a hold of at Air Lift but please give me a call at 800-248-0892 ext. 261 or message me your phone number so I can call you.


Hey thanks for the response. 
I had tried emailing numerous times and even called a couple times. I did get someone on the phone and I had a new ecu at my door the next day! I'll have to rephrase my post and say that email support is non-existent but when you talk to someone on the phone the customer service is extremely helpful and quick! After getting the new ecu I have not had any issues with it at all!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This pressure switch comes in the box from Viair. It is not needed when using their compressors with the V2 system.


If it takes a few fills and drops to get to my preset height does that mean i need to recalibrate? What can i adjust to get it accurate without airing up and down 5 times as I'm driving. I seen a setting for adjust calibration but idk exactly what its for.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> If it takes a few fills and drops to get to my preset height does that mean i need to recalibrate? What can i adjust to get it accurate without airing up and down 5 times as I'm driving. I seen a setting for adjust calibration but idk exactly what its for.


The calibration adjust will tell the system either to over shoot or under shoot the target pressure. We gave this option because some people like when the system overshoots then drops to their preset pressure. Others like it when the system under shoots the target pressure and then lifts to their desired pressure. 

When you enter the calibration adjust it is preset from Air Lift at 5. If you would like the system to undershoot the target pressure then you would want to move that number closer to 1 and closer to 10 if you wish for the system to overshoot. 

For the issue of the system hunting for the preset pressure. I would try to recalibrate the system first, if that doesn't work then give me a call at 800-248-0892 ext. 261.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Since the cold weather I've noticed that my tank pressure will go from 136 to like 146 after I drive it. Not sure if it is just the air in my car warming up and expanding or if the pressure sensor is off or something. I don't really air out much in fear of my valves or something freezing so the compressors are not running to often. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Just today started to have an issue where when ever I go to a preset with lower psi, the rears completely dump out to 0 psi. And after they hit 0, they will then go to the targeted psi. I didn't change anything since it was working fine. Any ideas? 

Edit: Just ran another system and sensor calibration and it fixed the issue. Hopefully permanently:thumbup:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

choey said:


> Since the cold weather I've noticed that my tank pressure will go from 136 to like 146 after I drive it. Not sure if it is just the air in my car warming up and expanding or if the pressure sensor is off or something. I don't really air out much in fear of my valves or something freezing so the compressors are not running to often. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I had kinda the same thing happen to me in the summer. I'd park my Jetta at work in the morning (Tank at 148psi) and when I'd come back to it later on in the day the tank pressure would sometimes go up to 155psi. I just took that as the air expanding in the tank as it got warmer throughout the day and thus raising the pressure level. Since you dive a hatch, that would make it a lot easier for your heater to warm up all the air in your car (including warming the tank). You can always recalibrate your tank pressure sensor if you're that worried about it, and it only takes a few mins. But I wouldn't worry about it too much. 


Also, you said you don't air out all the way in winter because you don't want your valves to freeze up. I have two suggestions that will prevent that from happening. 

1. Get a water trap (between your compressor and tank) and empty it once a week or every other week. I did some research and everyone seemed to lean towards the SMC water trap. It's on about $40 from BagRiders.com. http://bagriders.com/modlab/categories/MANAGEMENT/WATER-TRAPS/ 

2. Drain any water that might be in your tank and put in about 4oz of 'Air Brake Anti-Freeze'. You can find it at just about any auto parts store. I know a guy that used to put half the bottle in his tank lol, but I was told 3-4oz is enough to prevent your lines/valves from freezing. http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...oap?ck=Search_N2203_-1_296&pt=N2203&ppt=C0069 

I hope this helps. Good luck! :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

ItsADiesel said:


> I had kinda the same thing happen to me in the summer. I'd park my Jetta at work in the morning (Tank at 148psi) and when I'd come back to it later on in the day the tank pressure would sometimes go up to 155psi. I just took that as the air expanding in the tank as it got warmer throughout the day and thus raising the pressure level. Since you dive a hatch, that would make it a lot easier for your heater to warm up all the air in your car (including warming the tank). You can always recalibrate your tank pressure sensor if you're that worried about it, and it only takes a few mins. But I wouldn't worry about it too much.
> 
> 
> Also, you said you don't air out all the way in winter because you don't want your valves to freeze up. I have two suggestions that will prevent that from happening.
> ...


 Yes air brake antifreeze does work very well however there is a down side to it. If your manifold is mounted inside your vehicle I wouldn't suggest this. If you read the caution label on any air brake antifreeze bottle it says vapors are harmful to your health. When you deflate your system those vapors will be in the air that is exhausted and you will breathe them in. 

I would highly suggest a water trap and making sure you drain your tank.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes air brake antifreeze does work very well however there is a down side to it. If your manifold is mounted inside your vehicle I wouldn't suggest this. If you read the caution label on any air brake antifreeze bottle it says vapors are harmful to your health. When you deflate your system those vapors will be in the air that is exhausted and you will breathe them in.
> 
> I would highly suggest a water trap and making sure you drain your tank.


 
Wouldn't running your exhaust to outside of your car prevent you from breathing in any harmful vapors? I have a 3/8 line going from the manifold to a bulkhead fitting in the spare wheel well. It shoots all exhaust outside of my car. Besides, I would think having your exhaust dump inside your car would be pretty damn loud haha.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

ItsADiesel said:


> Wouldn't running your exhaust to outside of your car prevent you from breathing in any harmful vapors? I have a 3/8 line going from the manifold to a bulkhead fitting in the spare wheel well. It shoots all exhaust outside of my car. Besides, I would think having your exhaust dump inside your car would be pretty damn loud haha.


 I have mine dump inside and its not loud at all:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Just noticed today when i hit my higher preset it will sometimes say unsuccessful right after without even trying. I have to hit another preset then click it again.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I have mine dump inside and its not loud at all:


 Hmm..... well wouldn't you want to dump your exhaust outside so everyone around your car can hear you air out?  haha. That's my favorite part about being bagged. When people turn their heads to see what the noise is and notice your car is lowering itself haha! Priceless looks :laugh: 
:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

ItsADiesel said:


> Wouldn't running your exhaust to outside of your car prevent you from breathing in any harmful vapors? I have a 3/8 line going from the manifold to a bulkhead fitting in the spare wheel well. It shoots all exhaust outside of my car. Besides, I would think having your exhaust dump inside your car would be pretty damn loud haha.


 Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Just noticed today when i hit my higher preset it will sometimes say unsuccessful right after without even trying. I have to hit another preset then click it again.


 When this happens what is your tank pressure at? Also what pressures are you attempting to reach when this happens?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> When this happens what is your tank pressure at? Also what pressures are you attempting to reach when this happens?


 Tank is above the minimum. Probably around 130ish. Trying to get to my highest preset which is 95front 100 rear


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Tank is above the minimum. Probably around 130ish. Trying to get to my highest preset which is 95front 100 rear


 Easy fix, turn your MIN tank pressure up so its closer to your Max tank pressure. I'm guessing you have a 5 gallon tank, so if you have 130 psi and are trying to reach the pressures above the volume that is needed to fill all four bags to those pressure will make the tank pressures drop below 100 psi. The manifold is programed to know this and won't attempt to hit pressures that it can't.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok so it's not hitting presets once again. The calibration is set to 5 like factory which always worked before. Now the rears will go to 80 psi to 0 psi. The preset is set to 40 psi. It doesn't even get close. I've recalibrated the sensors and system multiple times. I'm just fed up with the v2. I've had nothing but issues since it was installed 8 months ago. Been through 3 manifolds and 2 compressors. Even a shop near me says they have no clue what's going on. I'm going back to switchspeed which never failed unless this gets fixed. I'd rate the system a 4 out of 10. I know a lot of people have no issues, but not me. And a local is having the same issue.


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> Ok so it's not hitting presets once again. The calibration is set to 5 like factory which always worked before. Now the rears will go to 80 psi to 0 psi. The preset is set to 40 psi. It doesn't even get close. I've recalibrated the sensors and system multiple times. I'm just fed up with the v2. I've had nothing but issues since it was installed 8 months ago. Been through 3 manifolds and 2 compressors. Even a shop near me says they have no clue what's going on. I'm going back to switchspeed which never failed unless this gets fixed. I'd rate the system a 4 out of 10. I know a lot of people have no issues, but not me. And a local is having the same issue.


 I've heard tons of problems with it, just go switchspeed never have problems with that.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

sikknasty28 said:


> I've heard tons of problems with it, just go switchspeed never have problems with that.


 me neither. I hate that feeling where i can be confident in my car making it somewhere without an issue. And today is another example. Im going to replace the relay again and reset it all one more time. If nothing changes it, im going back to switchspeed.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Have both of you guys had the chance to talk to someone at airlift directly about your problems? By that I mean call them up to see what the issue is. It does seem like this system is picker then others if it's not installed correctly to the letter. Good luck!


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

I have many times. They have excellent customer service. I have no complaints with them. Jut the system and I'm not the only one.


----------



## STDi (Apr 10, 2012)

Not me when I called the "tech" line someone answers just to tell me to call back the next day. I would have just left a message. Pointless. Then when I did call back they didn't answer any of my questions about the system just email them a pic of the serial number. Lol did that right away and never got a call back or email. Really wish I saw this thread before purchasing


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2012)

STDi said:


> Not me when I called the "tech" line someone answers just to tell me to call back the next day. I would have just left a message. Pointless. Then when I did call back they didn't answer any of my questions about the system just email them a pic of the serial number. Lol did that right away and never got a call back or email. Really wish I saw this thread before purchasing


 Please give me a call at 800-248-0892 ext. 261


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

STDi said:


> Not me when I called the "tech" line someone answers just to tell me to call back the next day. I would have just left a message. Pointless. Then when I did call back they didn't answer any of my questions about the system just email them a pic of the serial number. Lol did that right away and never got a call back or email. Really wish I saw this thread before purchasing


 If you run into this issue again, you can always give us a call. We are experienced with V2 installs and repairs. :beer:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

When I called AirLift last week I asked for Jeff directly and he was very helpful. I explained the issue I was having and he was very knowledgeable with all the glitches the V2 and helped me out. The V2 system isn't perfect, but I like mine. I really like the fact that it has presets AND I can also play with it in manual mode. Something else I'm really excited about is the wireless control system AirLift is coming out with in 2013. It's much like the "iLevel" system that accuair has, and it's being built for use with the V2 system! My name will be on the list as soon as it comes out!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So today i figured out i had my lines into my manifold wrong. I had 2 & 3 mixed up so on my controller from left to right it went left front left rear right front right rear. I didnt realize it until i went to calibrate and it said front axle and my left side went up and down. So i fixed it and recalibrated it and at first it said not calibrated when i clicked a preset.

So i recalibrated it and now it seems to hit all the presets better and smoother.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Any news about the V2 iPhone control? Would be nice if the harness has a USB port so that everyone can update the firmware of the V2 at home...


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

Piso said:


> Any news about the V2 iPhone control? Would be nice if the harness has a USB port so that everyone can update the firmware of the V2 at home...


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> So today i figured out i had my lines into my manifold wrong. I had 2 & 3 mixed up so on my controller from left to right it went left front left rear right front right rear. I didnt realize it until i went to calibrate and it said front axle and my left side went up and down. So i fixed it and recalibrated it and at first it said not calibrated when i clicked a preset.
> 
> So i recalibrated it and now it seems to hit all the presets better and smoother.


Glad you got it figured out Marc!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Piso said:


> Any news about the V2 iPhone control? Would be nice if the harness has a USB port so that everyone can update the firmware of the V2 at home...


We are still working on the final details of the iPhone control. We will try to keep everyone updated as much as possible.


----------



## RioticAddiction (Mar 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We are still working on the final details of the iPhone control. We will try to keep everyone updated as much as possible.


Anyway you can make it android available as well?


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

That was the initial plan right?!eace:

Since i have android to:sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

RioticAddiction said:


> Anyway you can make it android available as well?


Yes we are working on an Android app as well.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lately everytime i let my car sit when i get back in it the tanks at 0psi. Now my tank was slightly leaking and i knew that..lately my tank max pressure resets from 160 back to 150. What could this be from??

Its been really cold lately..idk if that matters.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we are working on an Android app as well.


 :thumbup:

;-/


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we are working on an Android app as well.


 Anymore details on the app in general? Cost? How it will work? Can't wait :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Anymore details on the app in general? Cost? How it will work? Can't wait :beer::beer:


Final cost has not been determined yet, and I cannot give out too many details.... I can tell you the app is pretty sick!


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Final cost has not been determined yet, and I cannot give out too many details.... I can tell you the app is pretty sick!


Jeremy what about an ETA when it'll be on sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

dubb34r said:


> Jeremy what about an ETA when it'll be on sale?


Should be available before this summer. :thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Should be available before this summer. :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Any news!??!!

:beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Still no price?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Still no price?


We're hoping to get news on pricing and a more specific release date soon.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Waiting on that iPhone addition! Then time to start on a new trunk set up!


----------



## volkspapa (Apr 2, 2012)

I've had this system installed for about a week in a mk3 jetta. I'm having problems with the rear ride height, have called bag riders and airlift, and still need help. I've calibrated, recalibrated, calibrated again, and then again because the system decided to read everything as 0psi at random.

On my presets, my front is very accurate, down to about 1/16 of an inch. My rear axle on the other hand is all over the place. Sometimes it reads 40psi and I've got 2" of tire gap, sometimes its reading 50psi and I've got negative 1" of tire gap. There is no accuracy with the back of the vehicle whatsoever. The result is, there is no airing up or down while driving, every time I drive the car I have to get out and visually adjust the air until the tire gap is drivable. Its extremely frustrating.

I have an email and call in with Jeremy about it, also called bag riders. I haven't had any luck with ideas to try, suggestions as to what could be the issue, nothing. The kid at bag riders that answered the phone said its normal, but if that's normal I want to send it back and get something else lol, and its not what air lift is advertising as normal for the kit.

Does anyone else want to offer some ideas of things to try or mention similar issues they've had and what the fix was? So far, I'm very unhappy with this system, but I know people with it that are not having these issues so I feel like I have some defective equipment or something. I'm still waiting for a call/email back from Jeremy from last week, maybe he will have some insight, but so far for a week I've not been offered suggestions or solutions and I'd like to get the car behaving in atleast a drivable way.

Thanks


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

I feel that if you truly talked to Jeremy at AirLift, he would have gotten down to the bottom of this for you. I haven't had to return anything but every thread that has been started about an autopilot problem, has been resolved by giving him a call. I'd talk with him again, or talk to him period.

As standard measure i'd double check all your air lines and wiring.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds like he's waiting to hear back from airlift? Either way double check you wired everything correctly per the manual. Once that's done reset the sensor setting and then recalibrate the system. A lot of people forget to reset the sensor once they've messed with the wiring. Also they biggest cause of issues is from not plugging into a true on ignition source. You're bound to have problems if you don't.


----------



## volkspapa (Apr 2, 2012)

I heard back today. Jeremy seems pretty concerned that taking power to the relay straight off the battery is not better than going through an ignition wire. Frankly, I've tried both ways and it doesn't make a difference.

I've recalibrated the sensors to 0 a few times and recalibrated the ecu several times. I just can't get the rear pressure to be consistent. The guy at bag riders told me its normal with the type of struts used on the rear of the jetta. I'm not really buying that as an answer, but I'm also not buying the relay trigger wire being the issue either.

I guess the next step is to go out and move hoses around and see if the issue continues when using the front air bags. If not, then I guess bag riders is right...and I need to find a different system.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Totally get you problem, experiencing the same thing on my MK5 (much less, but ok same principle).

I bet you have sleeve bags in the rear. The front bags are bellow bags, bellow bags are more height consistent than sleeve bags. This both in dealing with weight, as in accuracy in height.

This is also the reason why i am switching out my Bagyard classic rear bags(tapered sleeve bag) out for the new Airlift performance rear bags(double bellow bag) (which lay here in my room for already a month now:banghead


What i also found out; is that when you go from layed out to 100% height. And then to ride height, your height measured (FTG) is different than when you go from layed out to right height.
In the front it doesnt matter that much(bellow bag), but in the rear.... :screwy:

Also, isnt your weight changing? Take in mind that every weight should taken into account with a pressure based system. Thus; persons, stuff in trunk, full tank/empty tank, etc etc.


----------



## volkspapa (Apr 2, 2012)

GolfL said:


> Totally get you problem, experiencing the same thing on my MK5 (much less, but ok same principle).
> 
> I bet you have sleeve bags in the rear. The front bags are bellow bags, bellow bags are more height consistent than sleeve bags. This both in dealing with weight, as in accuracy in height.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are sleeve bags. Please tell me this isn't normal and something I'm going to have to live with, or that there is some other bag option for the rear of a mk3 jetta, because this is a complete disappointment.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Everytime there is a significant weight change, (people, luggage) you need to recalibrate for the new weight if you want to hit the preset.


----------



## volkspapa (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeremy had me send back the ecu and manifold. So for a couple weeks without a car :facepalm: lol

Hope you guys have better luck with this stuff.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

GolfL said:


> Totally get you problem, experiencing the same thing on my MK5 (much less, but ok same principle).
> 
> I bet you have sleeve bags in the rear. The front bags are bellow bags, bellow bags are more height consistent than sleeve bags. This both in dealing with weight, as in accuracy in height.
> 
> ...





volkspapa said:


> Yes, they are sleeve bags. Please tell me this isn't normal and something I'm going to have to live with, or that there is some other bag option for the rear of a mk3 jetta, because this is a complete disappointment.


Annoyingly this is correct. My mk4 GLI does the same thing, however after hitting my ride height preset a few times(after saying successful and not rushing the ECU) it will go down to my preset height. Exactly why this happens, I couldn't tell you.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

volkspapa said:


> Jeremy had me send back the ecu and manifold. So for a couple weeks without a car :facepalm: lol
> 
> Hope you guys have better luck with this stuff.


A couple weeks?!!?!?!!?!


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Miotke said:


> Annoyingly this is correct. My mk4 GLI does the same thing, however after hitting my ride height preset a few times(after saying successful and not rushing the ECU) it will go down to my preset height. Exactly why this happens, I couldn't tell you.


It's a pressure based system. If you add weight after you calibrate it, you can't expect it to exactly hit the preset. The more times you hit the preset the smaller the psi range it gets to the preset. Anytime you add weight that stays, I would recalibrate it.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

The past few weeks my tank has been losing about 10-15 over like say 12 hours. I have checked all the fittings with soapy water and none of them seemed to be leaking air I am only losing pressure in my tank. I the lowest ive seen it drop is to 90psi not sure if it has something to do with the manifold or if something from it could be causing this slow leak.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

choey said:


> The past few weeks my tank has been losing about 10-15 over like say 12 hours. I have checked all the fittings with soapy water and none of them seemed to be leaking air I am only losing pressure in my tank. I the lowest ive seen it drop is to 90psi not sure if it has something to do with the manifold or if something from it could be causing this slow leak.


More likely the check valve on the compressor


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> More likely the check valve on the compressor


:banghead: I didnt even think to check both of them! I will have to check that out tomorrow


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

choey said:


> :banghead: I didnt even think to check both of them! I will have to check that out tomorrow


Joe remove air filter from compressor, put a little soapy water over the inlet and see if it bubbles up, it will indicate if your check valve is leaking.
also on the manifold check rubber piece above port#6 soap it up there too, i have see few manifolds leak right out of there.


----------



## volkspapa (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, air lift had me send back the ecu and manifold. They tested it, reflashed it, sent it back, same problem. Last wednesday they said they're sending a new ecu and manifold overnight. This week its still not here. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

volkspapa said:


> Well, air lift had me send back the ecu and manifold. They tested it, reflashed it, sent it back, same problem. Last wednesday they said they're sending a new ecu and manifold overnight. This week its still not here.
> 
> :thumbdown:


 Strange, usually they are great with the shipping. Maybe it got lost in transit.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

volkspapa said:


> Well, air lift had me send back the ecu and manifold. They tested it, reflashed it, sent it back, same problem. Last wednesday they said they're sending a new ecu and manifold overnight. This week its still not here.
> 
> :thumbdown:


 Were you proactive and follow up with them first to make sure it actually went out before coming here and complaining? Sure your "bad ECM" is an issue but if they are going to work with you on it, it's a two way street.


----------



## volkspapa (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course. Unfortunately, after over a month of really bad service and an even worse experience- there is nothing good to say about this. I'm astonished, I've seen nothing but good reviews, great demo videos, and great feedback about product support. I've experienced none of it. 



ZLEB said:


> Strange, usually they are great with the shipping. Maybe it got lost in transit.


 As it turns out, he told me they next day aired it last Wednesday, he checked with me to see if I got it thursday, today he said it never shipped because they're out of units. 

But then he said what if I can get you one by tomorrow? :facepalm: 

I give up. 

I'll give bagriders a plug and say they've been quite helpful and stuff, as much as they can be.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Got my v2 about a week ago, wont go in the car for a week or two from now. Hardware seems nice but looks to be too god d**n confusing to use two compressors. I have a stinger relay but the diagrams available aren't very clear. Might just sell it and run accuair management.

my 2-cents


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

FlybyGLI said:


> Got my v2 about a week ago, wont go in the car for a week or two from now. Hardware seems nice but looks to be too god d**n confusing to use two compressors. I have a stinger relay but the diagrams available aren't very clear. Might just sell it and run accuair management.
> 
> my 2-cents


Do no use the stinger. It causes a lot of problems for some. Wiring up 2 compressors with dual cube relays isn't difficult. The diagram is pretty straight forward. Just layout and do one wire at a time. Or run a single compressor. I ran dual 444's, then a single 444, now an ob2.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Bierce IV said:


> Do no use the stinger. It causes a lot of problems for some. Wiring up 2 compressors with dual cube relays isn't difficult. The diagram is pretty straight forward. Just layout and do one wire at a time. Or run a single compressor. I ran dual 444's, then a single 444, now an ob2.


I've heard both good and bad things about the stinger. I'm gonna give it a shot. Cube relays are cheap, so I figured I would get one anyway. But I am definitely running two compressors, the whole trunk is setup around that.

And even with the diagram from Airlift for two cube relays, it still makes no sense to me.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

I saved another diagram that's simplified. When I find it ill post it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

volkspapa said:


> Well, air lift had me send back the ecu and manifold. They tested it, reflashed it, sent it back, same problem. Last wednesday they said they're sending a new ecu and manifold overnight. This week its still not here.
> 
> :thumbdown:


I agree with those who are saying Air Lift is usually very quick to send out replacement units when needed. 

Did you happen to get a tracking number from them?


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

on a side note from over the pond..

i have one of the first manifolds with the old firmware on it, is the updated firmware going to be available in the uk?


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait for the wireless v2 kit to be available. Air lift is def putting in the time and money to get things right. Good deal guys.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sunilbass said:


> on a side note from over the pond..
> 
> i have one of the first manifolds with the old firmware on it, is the updated firmware going to be available in the uk?


Will you be attending the Players Show? I believe re-flashes will available there. :beer:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Will you be attending the Players Show? I believe re-flashes will available there. :beer:


really do you know whos doing them Will?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sunilbass said:


> really do you know whos doing them Will?


I was thinking Carl Taylor himself :thumbup:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dubin'Lovin' said:


> Can't wait for the wireless v2 kit to be available. Air lift is def putting in the time and money to get things right. Good deal guys.:thumbup:


Any more news on this?

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

chubs625 said:


> Any more news on this?
> 
> ;-/


They should be available mid to late summer. :beer:

On a side note: *3/8" V2s are back in stock!*


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> They should be available mid to late summer. :beer:
> 
> On a side note: *3/8" V2s are back in stock!*


Thanks Will!!

;-/


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

Why does the V2 make the compressor fill the tank every time I air out and air back up??? Is it supposed to do that? I'm not even hitting MIN tank pressure but it always likes to fill it. :banghead:


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

ll Black Blurr ll said:


> Why does the V2 make the compressor fill the tank every time I air out and air back up??? Is it supposed to do that? I'm not even hitting MIN tank pressure but it always likes to fill it. :banghead:


I'm actually wondering the same thing.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^needs a software update. Mine used to do that until I had it updated last year at waterfest


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

bryangb said:


> ^needs a software update. Mine used to do that until I had it updated last year at waterfest


Anyway they would send a new manifold out?


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

bryangb said:


> ^needs a software update. Mine used to do that until I had it updated last year at waterfest


Oh I see, I'm guessing the best way to get the update is to catch them at a show?



ll Black Blurr ll said:


> Anyway they would send a new manifold out?


Yeah that would be a lot better. I always hear airlift's customer service is awesome, so I wouldn't think it would be a problem. I'm gonna see what they can do.



Another thing my does is that almost everytime I turn on the car (I have rise on start enabled) the rears will shoot up to like 100 or so psi and then drop back down to the preset psi, only the rears and not the fronts.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

nyboy07 said:


> Oh I see, I'm guessing the best way to get the update is to catch them at a show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how you make out.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

nyboy07 said:


> Oh I see, I'm guessing the best way to get the update is to catch them at a show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The system tends to be more accurate airing down to a desired preset than up. Go into the settings and you can adjust how the system does this. 1-10. 1 will never over shoot your psi. 10 will over shoot and air it down to the preset. I have mine set to 6 or 7. It over shoots by maybe 15-20psi

Any show Airlift is at they will go to your car with their laptop and update your manifold free of charge :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Also to add to that any time you add weight into your trunk it confuses the pressure based system a bit. I was told by Jeff if you add a noticeable amount of weight you "should" recalibrate the system so the rears will hit the preset on the way up.


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)

I've sent my manifold and display to airlift and the update didn't fix the compressor always starting when I air up


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

The compressor kicks on because when you air up The pressure sensor in the manifold reads a really low pressure for a fraction of a second so the manifold tells the compressor to kick on. Air lift is currently working on a software update that will delay the pressure sensor trigger a second or two so that the sensor can truly operate the compressor at your preferred tank level choices. I called air lift the other day and confirmed this with one of the techs. 

;-/


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

chubs625 said:


> The compressor kicks on because when you air up The pressure sensor in the manifold reads a really low pressure for a fraction of a second so the manifold tells the compressor to kick on. Air lift is currently working on a software update that will delay the pressure sensor trigger a second or two so that the sensor can truly operate the compressor at your preferred tank level choices. I called air lift the other day and confirmed this with one of the techs.
> 
> ;-/


Thanks Ryan! Good stuff


----------



## PriMeTiMeRuCkA (Sep 7, 2007)

*Psi problems*

I have similar problems on my V2 with the psi reading 0. One day after work it said I had no air in my tank then it would go up really slowly. When I got home I inspected everything all the wires. I thought it was my compressor but luckily I have an extra compressor so I switched that out. Then I thought it was my inline check valves but I decided to get a air pressor gauge and hooked it up. I was noticing previously it took 8 minutes for my controller to start reading any psi but when I hooked up the air pressor gauge it read 150psi then my controller started reading psi. I'm calling airlift tomorrow morning.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

Any one else have this problem. Sometimes on only two of my presets when I tap once to check it before I hit it again to set those pressures, only one strut will be set at 0 and other three in that preset will read what I have it set at 

For example

0 55 50 50


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

charlie.macpherson said:


> Any one else have this problem. Sometimes on only two of my presets when I tap once to check it before I hit it again to set those pressures, only one strut will be set at 0 and other three in that preset will read what I have it set at
> 
> For example
> 
> 0 55 50 50


That had happened to me. I told Jeff at airlift about the issue. It only happened when it was cold for me and its the 3307 software I think


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone else's air down in stages? 

I find when I hit my preset "low" it has an initial large drop, then small 10-5 psi drops afterwards to get it settled...meanwhile I see others just drop right down. It actually does the same on raising, goes up in stages. 

I have 3/8's lines.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

DeathLens said:


> Does anyone else's air down in stages?
> 
> I find when I hit my preset "low" it has an initial large drop, then small 10-5 psi drops afterwards to get it settled...meanwhile I see others just drop right down. It actually does the same on raising, goes up in stages.
> 
> I have 3/8's lines.


Is your air down 0psi or a specific psi? If its 0 it should just dump


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

bryangb said:


> Is your air down 0psi or a specific psi? If its 0 it should just dump


Air down is around 30 in the front and 50 in the rear.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ll Black Blurr ll said:


> Anyway they would send a new manifold out?


Keep in mind - the SW version on the controller and the ECU/manifold MUST match :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DeathLens said:


> Does anyone else's air down in stages?
> 
> I find when I hit my preset "low" it has an initial large drop, then small 10-5 psi drops afterwards to get it settled...meanwhile I see others just drop right down. It actually does the same on raising, goes up in stages.
> 
> I have 3/8's lines.


What SW version is on the sticker on your manifold?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What SW version is on the sticker on your manifold?


I will have the check this when I am home later on. :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

DeathLens said:


> Air down is around 30 in the front and 50 in the rear.


That's probably why. It's airing down slowly to hit those numbers. You're probably seeing people air out to 0psi in which it will just straight dump all the air at one time


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

bryangb said:


> That's probably why. It's airing down slowly to hit those numbers. You're probably seeing people air out to 0psi in which it will just straight dump all the air at one time


Make sense. 

I have been toying with the idea of adjusting my struts. Right now 30 psi lays my car out...wont go lower, in the rear I can get to about 25 psi before it to lays out.

Low driving is around 65 front 95 rear...

Do most others with bags have issues driving low? I find my set up too soft when I am at what my equivalent coilover height was (obviously not as stiff...but almost not drivable at the same height). On the flip side I love the ability to sky jack the car and drive worry free.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy ****. I can't imagine having to drive around at that high of psi. 

Did you adjust your strut bodies? Laying out at 30 psi is crazy


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

bryangb said:


> Holy ****. I can't imagine having to drive around at that high of psi.
> 
> Did you adjust your strut bodies? Laying out at 30 psi is crazy


No I left them as there were at first, then once I installed them I was happy with the lift and the low...but now it seems I have to adjust them. So 0 psi is my lay out...


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

So that is my new question actually:

If I spin my struts down so that I get my psi's 0'd out when the car is on the ground, will I loose overall lift? And will my "low" height feel softer...say if I go from my current 65 psi to 35 psi driving.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd think the struts came to you at their "highest" setting. Making them shorter would cause you to lay out at an even higher psi...

If they are not at their highest setting than yes, it will cause you to lay out at a lower psi and allow you to drive at a lower psi


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

This is how they came, and how they sit in the car now:










So from what you are saying, by making the strut longer I will lay out at lower psi's?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

No, I'm saying I think airlift ships them at their highest setting. Not sure you can lengthen the strut body any more...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DeathLens said:


> So that is my new question actually:
> 
> If I spin my struts down so that I get my psi's 0'd out when the car is on the ground, will I loose overall lift? And will my "low" height feel softer...say if I go from my current 65 psi to 35 psi driving.


If you make the overall strut length longer - you will notice a lower pressure AND softer handling quality at ride height (assuming you keep the same fender to ground height). 

The B6/B7 struts from Air Lift are threaded in the middle of their overall adjustably range. There is room to make them either longer or shorter :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^ Did not know that. Good to know


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bryangb said:


> ^ Did not know that. Good to know


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

If anyone else needs any V2 assistance - feel free to PM me.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If anyone else needs any V2 assistance - feel free to PM me.


Your inbox is full. 

But thank you kindly for the information. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DeathLens said:


> Your inbox is full.
> 
> But thank you kindly for the information. :beer:




It should be ready to receive more messages now.


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we are working on an Android app as well.





[email protected] said:


> Should be available before this summer. :thumbup:


 Any updates on this? Super excited to see how this ends up.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Also interested in the iOS V2 app. I just read through the last 4-5 pages and noticed people talking about how their compressors turn on when they air their car up from full down. I also noticed this and am hoping it's fixed with an update. Whenever i get into my car for the first time, my tank pressure is always low..normally around 105-110psi. My tank leaks pretty bad over night but never when i'm driving it. I'm hoping its just my tank and not my manifold. 


Also, i have my last preset set to all 0...when dumping it all the way down i just wait until my cars done dropping and then i tap the same preset button again to stop the car from dropping. It doesn't hit the preset obviously because its not at all 0 but it saves the 20-30psi left over in the bags. While airing back up it takes less psi out of the tank because the bags still have some air in them. Now since i'm stopping the system from hitting the preset am i messing anything up? Will it cause anything to be not calibrated? I've been doing it for a while now and haven't noticed any issues but sometimes i feel like my v2 is more accurate then other days. 

Last thing i'm unsure about...i sometimes check my compressor run time and it seems like it will randomly reset by itself. Anyone else notice this?



Other then that i love v2. Love the customer support. Excited for future system updates and the iPhone app.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I think hitting the button again to stop the process was a safety thing they designed on purpose. Like realizing you hit the wrong preset. Easy way to cancel it quickly since your finger is already on the button. I don't think you'll hurt anything


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I think hitting the button again to stop the process was a safety thing they designed on purpose. Like realizing you hit the wrong preset. Easy way to cancel it quickly since your finger is already on the button. I don't think you'll hurt anything


Good to know...have u heard anything about the v2 app.


----------



## onedubdub (Mar 15, 2009)

sub'd


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Good to know...have u heard anything about the v2 app.


Last I heard they were shooting for summer time. 

I'm not a big fan of the app. No difference between the controller or your phone laying in your lap while you drive, and standing at a show playing with your wireless air ride just makes you look like a douche. I don't really see the point(especially if the price is $300 like accuair).


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

Will a re-flash get rid of my Comm Error?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Last I heard they were shooting for summer time.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the app. No difference between the controller or your phone laying in your lap while you drive, and standing at a show playing with your wireless air ride just makes you look like a douche. I don't really see the point(especially if the price is $300 like accuair).


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I want to air out from my roof deck. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

d-bot said:


> I want to air out from my roof deck. :thumbup:


Idk how its gonna work cuz the car will be off.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Idk how its gonna work cuz the car will be off.


Who says the keys need to be in it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

d-bot said:


> Who says the keys need to be in it?


Lol idk im curious how the management will get the power


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Little mouse in a mill will do the trick! :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

d-bot said:


> I want to air out from my roof deck. :thumbup:


Or you could just air the car out when you get out of the car and spend the $300 on something useful. Like beer


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Or you could just air the car out when you get out of the car and spend the $300 on something useful. Like beer


If you google the airlift app was available in app stores in different countries. It doesn't let me download it though but still shows you pictures and all.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Or you could just air the car out when you get out of the car and spend the $300 on something useful. Like beer


I like where your head is at. :beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

bryangb said:


> Or you could just air the car out when you get out of the car and spend the $300 on something useful. Like beer


Probably wouldn't actually get the app, but yes, Beer is good.


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

Stupid question that I think I know the answer to, but... 

There are two manifolds, correct? One for 1/4" line and one for 3/8"?


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Greedo said:


> Stupid question that I think I know the answer to, but...
> 
> There are two manifolds, correct? One for 1/4" line and one for 3/8"?


 Correct.


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I am an idiot. Didn't think to ask prior to order. 

Is the 1/4" unbelievable slow? I know on my mini truck 1/4" was pretty slow so I ran 3/8". Will I be unhappy with 1/4"?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Greedo said:


> I am an idiot. Didn't think to ask prior to order.
> 
> Is the 1/4" unbelievable slow? I know on my mini truck 1/4" was pretty slow so I ran 3/8". Will I be unhappy with 1/4"?


 Its not too slow. I think its perfect for driving. Barely notice airing up while driving and lowering the car is real smooth.


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Its not too slow. I think its perfect for driving. Barely notice airing up while driving and lowering the car is real smooth.


 Awesome. Thanks for the info. 

I'm thinking it will be just fine; I don't want the car slamming down like my truck did.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

Any fixes so the compressor doesn't turn on every time I air back up????? :banghead:


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Greedo said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm thinking it will be just fine; I don't want the car slamming down like my truck did.


I regret going 3/8's now...


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

it wont slam down i have 3/8" and i love it ! would never in my life get anything smaller, and on the truck i plan on using 1/2 inch line... 

:thumbup:


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

ll Black Blurr ll said:


> Any fixes so the compressor doesn't turn on every time I air back up????? :banghead:


Any fix for this? Super annoying when the compressor kicks in after airing up yet the PSI is above the minimum



mannythechamp said:


> it wont slam down i have 3/8" and i love it ! would never in my life get anything smaller, and on the truck i plan on using 1/2 inch line...
> 
> :thumbup:


I have 3/8th on a MKV and its smooth, no slamming up or down. I wouldn't want it any slower to be honest and wouldn't even consider 1/4 unless the lines being slightly larger were a big issue.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

DroppinTheSasquatch said:


> Any fix for this? Super annoying when the compressor kicks in after airing up yet the PSI is above the minimum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

Just got my V2 installed yesterday. I have noticed when I air up to my preset it overshoots my preset threshold and then adjusts accordingly. I am wanting to know if that is normal?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes it is. It'll either over shoot or under shoot depending on your settings. It's documented in the manual. :thumbup:


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> Yes it is. It'll either over shoot or under shoot depending on your settings. It's documented in the manual. :thumbup:


Ah thanks, didn't read that part. :laugh:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Wonder what else you didn't read...


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> Wonder what else you didn't read...


Lol, covered all ends now.


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

Bumping this old thread. 


Has there been any updates regarding the Android/iPhone app for the V2?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nyboy07 said:


> Bumping this old thread.
> 
> 
> Has there been any updates regarding the Android/iPhone app for the V2?


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

nyboy07 said:


> Bumping this old thread.
> 
> 
> Has there been any updates regarding the Android/iPhone app for the V2?


The app is still in development, you guys cannot image the hoops you have to jump through with Apple and Droid to get things done!


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

ZLEB said:


> DroppinTheSasquatch said:
> 
> 
> > Any fix for this? Super annoying when the compressor kicks in after airing up yet the PSI is above the minimum
> ...


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

I am having an issue with my V2 where the pressure is very low when I get into my car. My max pressure is 150 and normally when I get into my car the pressure can be as low as 115. I don't believe it's a leak because the pressure stays constant 147-148 when I am in the vehicle driving.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

DroppinTheSasquatch said:


> ZLEB said:
> 
> 
> > So I need to send my manifold in for a software update?
> ...


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

DrociB said:


> I am having an issue with my V2 where the pressure is very low when I get into my car. My max pressure is 150 and normally when I get into my car the pressure can be as low as 115. I don't believe it's a leak because the pressure stays constant 147-148 when I am in the vehicle driving.


Does your compressor run when you get into the car or does the controller start to read 147-148 psi once you start driving? Just with the info provided I'd still be leaning towards a leak in your system and that there is nothing wrong with your V2. It is typical to drop 5-7 psi over night, but if you are dropping 30 psi causing the compressor to kick on when you start the car it is a leak.


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

DrociB said:


> I am having an issue with my V2 where the pressure is very low when I get into my car. My max pressure is 150 and normally when I get into my car the pressure can be as low as 115. I don't believe it's a leak because the pressure stays constant 147-148 when I am in the vehicle driving.


It depends on how long your driving it for vs how long it sits when the pressure drops. If you only drive in the car for 30 minutes you might not notice the leak, but if it sits for 8+ hours overnigt and is still slowly leaking you'll lose that 30psi easy. I'd say your looking for a tiny leak.


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

guerilla_zoe said:


> It depends on how long your driving it for vs how long it sits when the pressure drops. If you only drive in the car for 30 minutes you might not notice the leak, but if it sits for 8+ hours overnigt and is still slowly leaking you'll lose that 30psi easy. I'd say your looking for a tiny leak.


Left the car aired up overnight for the past 2 days and each morning my front right bag has lost about 30ish PSI.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

DrociB said:


> Left the car aired up overnight for the past 2 days and each morning my front right bag has lost about 30ish PSI.


Darrick have you checked to see if the leak is coming from the bag fittings or from the manifold? Both easy to find as well as fix. Spray some soapy water on it. :thumbup:


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> Darrick have you checked to see if the leak is coming from the bag fittings or from the manifold? Both easy to find as well as fix. Spray some soapy water on it. :thumbup:


I am actually checking it out tonight. I will report back with finding and/or results.


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

So the leak was coming from the bag fitting. The fitting was removed and applied more loctite and so far so good.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Any news at SEMA 2013?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Piso said:


> Any news at SEMA 2013?


Nothing new but the iPhone app for the V2 is almost here! Air Lift is taking their time to make sure the app is everything you expect it to be so it will be worth the wait!


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing new but the iPhone app for the V2 is almost here! Air Lift is taking their time to make sure the app is everything you expect it to be so it will be worth the wait!


Did they mention the android version as well or only iPhone at first?


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

Just picked up a v2 last week from the classifieds. Still working on the install, finished the frame last night so I can mount everything and wire it up. Reading this thread makes me nervous though. I hope most of these issues have been addressed.

Also, my manifold is 1/4", are there any advantages to running 3/8" from the compressor to the tank? Or will it give me problems?


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Any news about the V2 iphone control?


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

Piso said:


> Any news about the V2 iphone control?


I messed around with it a bit at SOWO and I figured it would have come out by now. I don't remember when they said their goal to release was though. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## soslower (May 31, 2012)

BIG_ANT said:


> I messed around with it a bit at SOWO and I figured it would have come out by now. I don't remember when they said their goal to release was though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


i'm still waiting too.... might just sell my v2 and go accuair w/ ilevel


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

Airlift needs to get it together

This app has been years in the making! :banghead:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

soslower said:


> i'm still waiting too.... might just sell my v2 and go accuair w/ ilevel


i-Level was a little glitchy at first but it has come a long way. I love it and it is amazing how accurate it is. 

Edit: quoted wrong person


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I have a couple questions about the V2 if you guys happen to know, or if Air Lift happens to have the answer offhand. I'll be ordering mine with my next paycheck, was reading over the instructions.

Does the manifold have to be perfectly level and flat? Does it have tilt/accel sensors in it? Can it be mounted on its side or even upside down?

Do you have to use the internal stuff to control the compressor time and tank pressure, or can you use a traditional setup as well? Will 200psi break anything, or cause errors in the sensors? I'm contemplating two tanks, one at 200psi and a smaller one regulated down to 175 or so, but it might be more work than it's worth.

I also read one post where if the controller knew it didn't have enough air to hit a preset, it wouldn't bother trying. Is 2 gallons way too small for a golf R to lift it to a preset with Slam XL struts and performance rear bags at 150psi, or even 175psi? I realize I won't get any 'play time' but my flat trunk space is unfortunately important for my work.

Thanks!


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

CiDirkona said:


> I have a couple questions about the V2 if you guys happen to know, or if Air Lift happens to have the answer offhand. I'll be ordering mine with my next paycheck, was reading over the instructions.
> 
> Does the manifold have to be perfectly level and flat? Does it have tilt/accel sensors in it? Can it be mounted on its side or even upside down?
> 
> ...


Manifold doesn't have to be perfectly flat but the closer the better. It says specifically in the directions to not mount upside down. The system is purely pressure based; it does not have any tilt/accel sensors. 

You can use a traditional setup to switch the compressors but I don't know why you would want to. You are buying extra parts to do the same thing the V2 already does. If you are using any of the standard Viair "C" model compressors, you will be fine. I think running 2 tanks at different pressures is more trouble than it's worth and also pointless. 

From my experience with the V2, (which I limit because it's a pain to use) it will try to raise your car without enough pressure in the tank but obviously it won't get far because you don't have enough air. It will stop trying after a short period of time if it can't get to the preset. My GUESS is you should have enough air in a 2 gallon tank for 1 lift but your compressor(s) will most likely turn on every time and might have to wait to fully adjust it. 

If you have any other questions PM me so we don't hijack this thread. :thumbup:


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

i just bought the V2, picking it up today :laugh:

total noob at air, so reading alot from these post. Anything you guys wanna point out to a noob to air?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Read the instruction manual from front to back before you start. Also take your time on the install to do things right the first time.


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

d-bot said:


> Read the instruction manual from front to back before you start. Also take your time on the install to do things right the first time.


Will definitely do that!!:laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Seems like a stupid comment but a lot people miss things from not paying attention or half-assing an install then wonder why it's leaking or not working right then blame it on the controller.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

d-bot said:


> Seems like a stupid comment but a lot people miss things from not paying attention or half-assing an install then wonder why it's leaking or not working right then blame it on the controller.


It amazes me how many people cut corners or rush through an install then wonder why the tank or bags leak. Just did my first air install ever, took my time and have zero leaks so far.


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

60k miles on my bags (BagRider kit with V2) and no problems at all with leaks or anything. I am patiently waiting for an android app as well. If Airlift could maybe give me the firmware I could help out using a retrofit bluetooth module. A simple Arduino board could control the V2 then BT connectivity would be a piece of cake. 10 y/o kids are designing Android apps that are more complex than this. What's the hold up?

If anyone has a spare V2 controller laying around I could hack it and do this myself. My DD can't afford to be down.


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

GreasySideDown said:


> 60k miles on my bags (BagRider kit with V2) and no problems at all with leaks or anything. I am patiently waiting for an android app as well. If Airlift could maybe give me the firmware I could help out using a retrofit bluetooth module. A simple Arduino board could control the V2 then BT connectivity would be a piece of cake. 10 y/o kids are designing Android apps that are more complex than this. What's the hold up?
> 
> If anyone has a spare V2 controller laying around I could hack it and do this myself. My DD can't afford to be down.


I have a spare controller but the display is wonky - airlift sent me a new one but I still have that one - would that help?


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

sooooooo.....have there been any updates on the iOS/Android apps?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nyboy07 said:


> sooooooo.....have there been any updates on the iOS/Android apps?


It's not happening.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It's not happening.


Forreal? That's a bummer.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> It's not happening.



i say booourns to that


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's not happening.


Noooooooooo!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's not happening.


woah!! NOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

car54on said:


> woah!! NOOOO!!!!!!


It was confirmed about 3-4 weeks ago.


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

Buck Russell said:


> It was confirmed about 3-4 weeks ago.


confirmed that it wasn't happening or confirm that is it happening?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

car54on said:


> confirmed that it wasn't happening or confirm that is it happening?


Confirmed that they're not proceeding with the app.


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

Buck Russell said:


> Confirmed that they're not proceeding with the app.


----------

